# Review of Meier Audio Corda JAZZ with ƒƒ-technology upgrade



## Shoggy (Nov 18, 2017)

**** UPDATE: read my opinion about the ƒƒ-upgrade here ****

*A few words about myself and this review*
My name is Sven, I am 29 years old and from Germany. My favourite hobby is the PC and everything technical around it. There are always things that catch up my attention and this time it was my audio setup. When I have no knowledge about a specific topic my journey starts with reading a lot - especially reviews. These reviews brought me to many different nice products in the past so I find them important and helpful for others. Well, it is time to give a bit back to the community since also many reviews on this forum were helpful for me.

Even though that I lack much experience with HiFi equipment in general, I will try my best to provide a helpful opinion on this amp. Just ask if you have any questions or want me to test something.

*Why I decided on this amp*
So far I used my soundcard which offers an integrated headphone amp and in my opinion everything sounded great. Of course I also know that this simple amp can not be able to drive my headphones with its true potential. I found a few other users with this card who switched to a real amp and said the sound became better so I also decided to get one.

After reading several reviews, professional tests, opinions and comments I thought I found my amp with the LAKE PEOPLE G93. I concentrated on this one when searching for more information and than the Meier Audio Corda Swing entered the game because several users mentioned it as a good alternative in this price range. I really have to say that the website from Meier Audio brought up some doubts since it looks very simple and old-fashioned but with all the good recommendations I should not judge about the product by the looks of the website.

I always need some time before I pull the trigger on a purchase so it took some more days before I went to the website to place my order – but what was that: Corda JAZZ?! Suddenly there was a new amp in the list. Besides the name there was only a simple outline drawing but no additional information available. I wrote an e-mail to Jan (the guy behind Meier Audio) and asked for some assistance. Of course he did not provide any technical details or a price in this early stage but piqued my curiosity when describing it a bit. I decided to wait and when one day the technical data and price were listed on the site I placed my order for this one.

*Packaging and contents*
Delivery was pretty fast and the amp comes in a small parcel. Inside the parcel we find a second smaller parcel which contains the amp. It is wrapped in a plastic bag and secured by two foam pieces at the front and rear. So all in all the amp is very well packed.


 

Besides the amp you will also find a power cord, a manual and the invoice in the parcel. The manual starts with a longer introduction, covers the power supply, the connections, explains the natural crossfeed filter and ends with some technical data. I am a bit surprised that the manual is only available in English since Meier Audio is located in Germany.

*Technical data*
Not much to say from my side so I picked the data from the website:

Output impedance < 0,1 ohm
Maximum output 15V / 300 mA
Discrete volume control. Typical stepsize 1.4 dB, 31 steps
Gain switch. Maximum gain factors +0 / +16 dB
Crossfeed filter switch: - 1. Stereo / crossfeed OFF - 2. Crossfeed ON
1 pair of analog inputs
Input impedance 18 kOhm
Gold-plated input jacks
Silver plated headphone jack (Neutrik)
Silver plated heavy duty switches
10 Watts toroidal transformer
110V and 220V mains power switchable
Power uptake 5 Watts
Built-in groundloop breaker
Double regulated voltage lines
Low impedance electrolytic buffer capacitors (Nichicon). Total Buffer capacity 39.000 uF
Bypass capacitors in the power supply
Polystyrol and polypropylen capacitors in the signal path
Metalfilm resistors in the signal path
OPA209 opamps biased into class-A
A total of 4 BURR-BROWN BUF634 buffer amplifiers at the left, the right, and the ground output channel
Active balanced headphone ground
Signal paths and signal path components at the bottom side of the PCB for maximal shielding
Sturdy anodized aluminium enclosure
Weight: 1.0 kg
Size: 22.2 x 10.6 x 6.0 cm
*The amp - a closer look*
 

As you can see I bought the black variant. Due to a little mistake I also had the silver variant here for a day which looks fantastic too. The overall build quality is great. There is noting to complain about. The case is made of massive black anodized aluminum and I can tell for sure it is robust because while taking the photos I accidentally scratched the surface on the top. Well, I thought so but after getting a wet cloth and rubbing the surface the scratch was gone so it was only some abrasion from the other part - phew!



 The cover features some laser engraved icons and the logo of Meier Audio.

 

On the front we have the power switch on the left side. On the lower right of the switch is a power LED. The black variant has a blue LED while the silver variant comes with a red LED. In my opinion the blue LED could have been a bit darker. In daylight there is nothing wrong with it but in the evening with only some ambient light it begs for attention when the amp is placed on the computer desk. Luckily from my point of view it is covered by the headphone cable. Since I also had the silver variant here for one day I can tell that the red LED is more enjoyable. Also in darker ambience it is not flashy. I do not want to say that the blue LED is annoying, it is OK but could have been a bit darker.



Next to the power switch we see the silver plated 6.35 mm stereo headphone jack from Neutrik. A bit off-center we have the gain switch. The gain factors are +0 or +16 dB. I will use the high gain setting since with low gain the maximum volume is too silent and also the sound (especially bass) is clearly distorted (at max. volume). With high gain I can reach much higher volume levels without any distortions.



Now we come to the most important control: the volume knob. Turning it is really fun because it provides a great haptic feedback. In the minimum volume position the little hollow stands at 7 o’clock while at maximum it stands almost at 5 o’clock. This volume control is a bit special because it is not an analog control. An AD-converter is connected to this potentiometer and converts its position into one of 32 volume levels. The step size between these levels is 1.4 dB. I would say you will not notice these steps while normal usage. It feels very analog.

An advantage of using this feature is a clean and unsophisticated sound. An analog control depends a lot on the quality of the potentiometer. Jan’s digital solution provides strongly reduced channel-imbalances and avoids the problem that an analog control could add its own sonic signature. I will come back to the volume control later again.

On the right we find the switch for the natural crossfeed filter. Jan provides a good explanation for this filter on his website so if you want to know more about it in detail I recommend to read it. Of course I will also cover this feature later again.

 

I guess you already noticed the small openings around the case. They provide some passive ventilation. We also find them underneath the amp. Four rubber feet hold the amp in place. The distance between them is 156 mm and 87 mm (edge to edge). They are fixed by screws so you can also remove or exchange them.



On the back we see the gold plated cinch (RCA) connectors. In the center we have some more ventilation openings but this time there is also a hidden switch to select between a 220 and 110 V power source. You can reach it easily with a screw driver. We will see it in more detail later. And finally on the right is the power connector.

 

A few words on the cinch connectors. If you are someone from the bigger is better fraction you might experience problems with the distance between the connectors. I have no sliding calliper at home but telling from a ruler the distance between them is 14 mm (center to center). The connectors with the red cables are the possible maximum; there is only a small gap left between them. I only connected them for the photo. I use the smaller ones from Oehlbach which have more than enough space in between.

So, enough said about the things visible to our eyes. Time to have a look at the inner parts. Wall-E, it is your turn...



The amp is held together by eight Allen head screws; four on the front and the back. I want to mention that they were firmly tightened. The Phillips head screw at the back secures the cinch connectors and must be removed too.



When everything is removed you can take away the rear cover and unplug the power connector. A fourth cable for grounding is attached to the cover and fixed by another screw. The power connector also features a standard size slow T 160 mA fuse. It can save your amp when the voltage switch is set to 115 V and you connect it to a 220 V power source. The fuse could also blow if you have a short circuit at the headphone jack. In both cases you can stay at home and do not have to buy a new one because a second fuse as spare part is already included in the plastic tray.



Wall-E spotted the voltage switch for us which I mentioned earlier. You can also see that the PCB is sitting on a rack inside the case. The electronic parts have enough space on the top and reverse side for ventilation.



You can easily remove the PCB by pulling it out at the front side.



Afterwards we are left behind with a pretty simple case.

 
 


I can not comment much on the electronic parts since I am no guru in this area. The most apparent parts are the large brown encapsulated toroidal transformer from Thai Lin and the gold-brown low impedance electrolytic buffer capacitors from Nichicon with a total buffer capacity of 39.000 uF. The four upwards standing parts are the BURR-BROWN BUF634 buffer amplifiers for the left, the right and the ground output channel.

 


At the reverse side we find the OPA209 opamps which are biased into class-A. Jan was also clever enough to place the signal paths and signal path components on this side which provides a good shielding for the audio signal.

*The test setup*
Unfortunately I do not own a collection of different amps or headphones so the only comparison that I can provide is the difference between the integrated amp of my soundcard and of course my general listening experience.

 


Since I only listen to music through my PC I have an Auzentech X-Fi Forte soundcard. For my personal pleasure I own a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 as MANUFAKTUR variant with 600 ohm. As connection between the soundcard and the amp I use a simple Oehlbach i-Connect cable.

As audio player I use foobar2000 without any DSP plug-ins. The soundcard is also not running the original drivers. I use a modified PAX version since it provides a more detailed and warmer sound which I really like. The card is working in entertainment mode. I know that the music creation mode offers a bit-exact playback but I do not use it.

I prefer electronic music but I also listen to the popular songs which we can hear every day in the radio. So I guess I will cover a wide variety of different genres.
My collection consists of MP3 files. A few of them are really old with a bit rate of only 128 kbps while the newer tracks of course have higher bit rates - normally around 256 kbps VBR or better.

*Let there be sound!*
Okay, without going into details right now, the first thing that I notice by skipping randomly through my collection is that the soundstage seems more open. The sound is wider and the channel separation feels more precise. The overall sound experience is more balanced, natural and cleaner.

If there is a frequency range which benefits from this amp it is definitively the bass. To my own surprise the bass has not become stronger in the way that it is pushing more forward and being more dominant. No, it has become more detailed and faster while with the soundcard it felt a bit muddy. Of course the amp is also able to provide a deeper bass since it offers more electronic power than my soundcard.

The DT990 headphones are known for their bathtub characteristic with more pronounced bass/highs and slightly recessed mids. Even with the amp this characteristic has not changed so it is not like the bass has become more bassy or the highs will hurt your brain. Everything feels balanced in the right way and it is a pleasure to listen to it. With some lower bass parts when only a instrument is playing it feels like you could touch every single sinus wave.

As said at first I skipped from track to track to get many different impressions but stopped here and there to let the music just play since it was a complete new apparentness with some tracks. I have found interesting details which I have never noticed before and some tracks just sounded different in a very positive way.

There are also tracks which do not benefit from this new setup but that is not a problem of the amp nor the headphone - these tracks are just produced with poor quality. It is really interesting that some of my tracks which I enjoyed in the past became a bit strange since you can hear small mistakes here and there. So this powerful setup can bring up some nice details with good quality music but it can also reveal mistakes where the people in the studio did some bad work.

Since I also own some older tracks with a low bit rate I had to give them a test run. Well, with most tracks there is nothing wrong. They sound OK but you will clearly notice that they are a bit lifeless compared to newer tracks with a higher bit rate. Anyway, it is still enjoyable to listen to them.

After the first impressions I started to pick up some tracks for closer inspection. I switched from the amp to the soundcard and the other way around to get a good comparison. I noticed that in some passages where different instruments etc. are playing it was easier to differ between them. It feels more like you would really listen to them. It is not that impression that you listen to a headphone and everything seems to be mixed together into a static sound floor. With the amp it feels more lively and real.

Another positive thing that I noticed is the volume control. With my soundcard the sound started to become a bit distorted at higher volume levels. Of course that is no problem for the Corda JAZZ. It really only adjusts the volume and the overall sound stays smooth and clean. I am not able to listen to it at is maximum volume. That is way too much for me and should serve everyone one here with more than enough power. When I reach my personal limit the sound is still clear and has no overmodulation or whatever.

At maximum volume without music playing you will hear nothing at all. It is deathly silent. There is no noise, humming etc. But there is one thing that you can hear now: when you turn the volume knob you can hear the AD-converter working. Each switch to another volume step is noticeable through a very silent “tick”. For me it becomes only audible at a setting of 12 o’clock and higher. As said it is very silent and you will have a hard time to hear it while music is playing. So that is nothing to worry about.

Of course this setup is also used for games. I am more the first person shooter gamer so I like to be a part of the action around me. This setup helps to dive a little bit deeper into action. Typical shooters like Battlefield become a bit more realistic especially because of the nice soundstage which I mentioned earlier.

Well, I am very happy with the overall sound experience that the amp provides for my ears. I can not compare it to any other stuff so I will be very interested in reviews from other users with a better knowledge and more stuff to test.

*The natural crossfeed filter: where is my voodoo doll?*
Jan provides some information about this filter on his website. I really had a hard time to tell a difference in most of the songs. So if you think this switch will do something magical with your music; the answer is no. Maybe I am listening to the wrong music but there are only a handful of tracks where I was able to hear a clear difference. Sometimes hardly noticeable, sometimes better to notice. You will have to give it a try. For the tracks with an audible difference I can not tell if it sounded more natural now – it was just different and felt a bit more centered. In several electronic tracks these typical string patterns lose a bit of their hollow effect.

*Miscellaneous*
The temperature of the case is around 40°C when the device is working for some time. It also depends a bit on the volume settings. When the device is turned of the music keeps playing for around two to three seconds before the LED and sound turns off. When turned on the amp itself does not generate any noise like a hum from the transformer for example.

A few words on the service. I had some e-mail conversations with Jan and he was very helpful and always replied on the same or the next day.

*Final words*
If you are looking for a compact amp with a great build quality I can highly recommend the Corda JAZZ from Meier Audio. It provides a very clean, balanced and natural sound with a nice sound stage. The provided power will let you reach high volume settings for an unchanged sound experience throughout all frequencies.

*Thanks for reading!*


----------



## SoulSyde

Jan should use your photos on his website.
   
  Edit: I finished reading your review.  Well done review for a self described "newbie."  The only thing that would have made it a bit better is if you had a little more experience with other equipment, but I like what you did with your current knowledge-base.  I would be curious to know if there is any channel imbalance with sensitive headphones (like IEMs).  I especially like how the amp is dead quiet at the highest volume setting.  That may also be due to the 600 Ohm Beyers you're using, but nice nonetheless.


----------



## Austin Morrow

I know, your photography is excellent, still reading the article, but loving it so far.


----------



## Anathallo

Great, well-written review!  I am looking forward to hearing more impressions - especially compared to Jan's previous amps and some other similarly priced/sized makes/models.


----------



## RazorJack

Thanks Sven, excellent review and very nice photos!
  
  Quote:  





> At maximum volume without music playing you will hear nothing at all. It is absolutely death silent. There is no noise, humming etc.


 

 This is what I love so much about Jan's active balanced ground and built-in ground loop breaker circuits (or whatever it is in his amps that make them dead silent..). Not that I ever listen at maximum volume, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Is there any audible mechanical hum from the transformer?
  Do you use low or high gain with your DT990/600?


----------



## Shoggy

No, the amp itself is also absolutely silent. I have placed my ear on the case and there is no hum audible.
   
  I have used the high gain setting. With low gain I have to turn the volume to 3 o'clock to achieve a decent volume level. With the low gain setting I also noticed some clear distortion (especially in the bass range) when the volume is maxed out. With high gain I can push the volume much further without any distortion.


----------



## Argo Duck

Terrific review Shoggy. Thank you for your honesty about your experience. You have given a model example of what a review should be like: you explored every path and made the best use of the experience you have. Well structured and well written. Well done.
   
  I also look forward to other comparisons, but your review already shows Jan has once again created a fine amp. One wonders what the Jazz's big brother - the Classic - will be like!


----------



## perfect-pitch

Hi Sven,

congratulations for this very well written review. It was a pleasure reading your well structured and well sorted words. The photos you' ve taken are very professional in my opinion. Maybe Jan will take some for his website 
Especially the review of the inner parts with your little helper Wall-e was very funny but very interesting to read.
Well, i personally use Jan's amps for several years now. It seems, that his JAZZ is even another great piece of technique. I'm afraid of the performance of the upcoming CLASSIC 

Still waiting of further impressions.

Cheers!

perfect-pitch


----------



## Il Mostro

Good review, man.  I like your "assistant".


----------



## rasmushorn

This review is outstanding! I almost feel like getting this as a replacement for my Concerto - only because of the beautiful pictures... but I think I will keep my Concerto


----------



## jpelg

Awesome review, Shoggy!
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi!


----------



## cooperpwc

This is a fine review, Shoggy. Wall-E's valuable contributions are duly noted; send him my best. Those are lovely Manufaktur DT990s too!
   
  This could become a formal Jazz impressions thread. (Perhaps add  " - Impressions Thread" to the thread title?) I hope that we hear from more people on this interesting amp.


----------



## roker

Well, my mind is cleary made up.

 I will be purchasing a Wall-E figurine tomorrow!


----------



## Stavanger

Beautiful pictures! Got my Jazz mid last week and so far very happy with it. Well built and the biggest difference so far compared with my previuos Little Dot mkIV SE is that the bass seems tighter and more controlled in my setup.I also find minor changes using the crossfeed. If any the soundstage is moving marginally forward and you notice little less separation.Having it on for now. Buying the amp from Jan Meier was also a very good experience. Highly recomendable!


----------



## Okkultus

Nice review, great pictures! I am waiting for the CLASSIC though.
   
  I can also highly recommend Jan Meier and anything he creates!


----------



## Argo Duck

^ Am _thinking_ about the CLASSIC, which is why I was interested in the Jazz as a comparison point.
   
  I find the CONCERTO so capable - powerful, dynamic, detailed, transparent - I wonder how Jan can improve on it?! Or, put differently, if the CLASSIC is better, then it will be truly remarkable!
   
  Anyways, these comments perhaps belong back in the CLASSIC thread.
   
  No more reviews/impressions of the JAZZ - surely there are others who own it by now? Paired with LCD2?


----------



## koonhua90

What a beautifully written review. Makes me wanna buy the Corda Jazz


----------



## uryens

Hi Sven !
Thanx for the well writen and detailed review !


----------



## dyl1dyl

Nice review, very informative. Will look forward to comparisons between the Jazz and the upcoming Clasic


----------



## ichao

When I got my Corda Jazz, I thought I cannot hear the croosfeed filter. Unplug one channel and switch the filter on, Jan answered to an email. Yes, the filter works as described. I can't say for sure that it is less stress/fatigue, but: I am listening via headphones more often now, and longer. 
  I really like the Jazz, the music is more detailed (compared with a NAD 352 Amp output, CD: Tracy Chapman + AKG K271 MKII).


----------



## Argo Duck

Congratulations on your new amp ichao and welcome to headfi. Jan does indeed make detailed, neutral and transparent amps. Crossfeed makes a very detectable difference on some tracks, subtle or no difference on others. Enjoy.


----------



## Wapiti

Exceedingly well done!
   
  Thank you for the tremendous work you obviously put into your review.


----------



## jackwess

Man i loved your review, what a nice looking unit is the Jazz. I hope you have the chance to try more headphone combinations with it.


----------



## Argo Duck

Just curious -  anyone tried the Jazz with Audez'e LCD2 or 3?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





argo duck said:


> Just curious -  anyone tried the Jazz with Audez'e LCD2 or 3?


 


  Yes, I'd like to hear some impressions as well. Or with the HD650 and 800, for that matter.


----------



## The Slow Down

I bought the Corda Jazz as a gift for a family member. I am trying it out with my own equipment for a few days before I gift it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*Overall Sound Impressions:*
   
  Long story short: Excellent sound quality. Beats anything I've heard in the same price range (although admittedly limited to a few other head amps). No noise, no overtones, no drama, no artificial adjustments. This can always be debated, but it was transparent enough for me to notice significantly changes between different settings on my source, different headphones, well recorded vs. poorly recorded media, et cetera.
   
  I could not listen loud enough to cause any audible distortion with my headphones. Although I was physically at my limit so didn't try the knob all the way while listening to music. If anyone were so inclined to send me some headphones for review I would be happy to test with more demanding headphones and report back here.
   
*Cross Feed Impressions**:*
   
  Yes it works. I have a Corda Classic in the mail so I will be comparing the more comprehensive crossfeed of the Classic vs the Jazz at a later date.
  As others have mentioned I noticed is does not always make a big difference. It works best on acoustic music from what I've been able to gather. This probably has to do with the way the music is recorded; such as real instruments being played versus synthesized.
   
  Overall, I find that I'm able to listen longer without hearing fatigue (especially a large difference with my closed phones used in testing). The crossfeed presents a more balanced and natural soundstage, instead of the annoying two mirror images that are easily distinguishable without using the crossfeed. Unlike non-Meier versions of crossfeed I've used I didn't notice any detriments to the sound quality while the crossfeed is active.
   
*Sources + Headphones pairing Impressions:*
   
  I would be remiss if I didn't mention some cautions here: for sources with relatively high output (mine is 2 V RMS w/ unbalanced - I haven't tried the balanced but we can imagine what the effect would be), in combination with dynamic low impedance headphones with relatively high sensitivity this amp is not a good match - especially with almost anything recorded on CD past the year 2000 (notable exceptions from a few labels aside). Lookup loudness wars.
   
  With well recorded (non-bricked) source material it's not a problem, but for most mass-produced modern CDs even with the gain at 0 db and volume set to minimum the listening volume can get uncomfortably loud. I guess you could try to compensate with different RCA cables (but that would surely introduce other undesirable elements - I would rather have the cable be as transparent as reasonably possible without high capacitance).
   
  This is not a problem with the AKG K701's. It *is* a problem with Ultrasone headphones. The Corda Classic with - db gain setting would be more appropriate for Ultrasone headphones. From the other reviews I've seen I don't foresee this volume issue with high impedance or relatively insensitive headphones (maybe efficiency is the more correct term here) due to the SS design of the Jazz.
   
  Disclaimer: my hearing is a bit weird so maybe others may not have this problem at all. I've been tested by a doctor in an anechoic chamber to have an abnormally wide hearing range (beyond normal). This may contribute slightly to my experiences above.
   
*Packaging & Build Q Impressions:*
   
  Packed well, double boxed, suspended internally with tight fitting blue foam. Build quality is perfect - especially for the price. It would be nice if the outer panels were a bit thicker like my Onkyo CDP (that thing is a tank), but this is a non-functional nit. Meaning... there is no vibration or any other issues and the panels are very sturdy.
   
*Operating Impressions:*
   
  I was expecting the Jazz to get hot, but even after 5 hours straight of use it is merely warm to the touch. This might be because my headphones aren't pushing it hard enough. 
   
  The gain button provides non-ambiguous spring-loaded action. The toggle switches which control the power and crossfeed functions provide a positive 'clunking' report.
   
  The volume knob feels analogue because it is (partially at least). No physical stepping clicks. With no music playing but power on, a soft electronic clicking can be heard when increasing volume past the 12/24 hour position. When music is playing at normal volume it is not audible.
   
  The Neutrik headphone socket provides a satisfying grip on the headphone jack. The RCA terminals are just like most others in terms of function. I haven't used the equipment enough to comment on the thickness of the gold plating. I am using a non-aggressive RCA connector...
   
*Associated Equipment:*
   
  Source: Onkyo C-7000R with filter slope set to sharp & slow alternately (sharp = ruler flat FR, slow sacrifices this a bit for better precision in the soundstage for locating instruments and positioning. It is easy to tell the difference on live music). This is an amazing component in it's own right, even better considering I got it for significantly less than list price). Not easy to find on the market however. This is a statement product, and statement they have made. More info: http://www.onkyousa.com/Reference_hifi/hi-fi/index.html
   
  Cables: Stock power cables, BJC LC-1 RCA cables
   
  Surge Protection: Brickwall 8 Outlet (isolated outlets)
   
  Headphones: Ultrasone PRO 750, PRO 900, PRO 2900, AKG K701's
   
  Music: A bit of many things: Fabrizio De Andre, Pink Floyd (Gold CDs), Gorillaz, Massive Attack, Courtney Tidwell, Dead Can Dance, Daft Punk, Juno Reactor, Kraftwerk, Morcheeba, Thievery Corporation, Deep Forest, Gustav Mahler (Deutsche Grammophon), Tube Roehre (tube recorded Symphony), Roger Waters, Talking Heads, Chant (real acoustic from some monks), Korn, et cetera...


----------



## Argo Duck

^ Nice impressions, good work. Looking forward to your impressions of the Classic


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





the slow down said:


> I haven't seen an official "Corda Jazz appreciation thread" so I hope no one minds me posting this mini review here. I bought the Corda Jazz as a gift for a family member. I am trying it out with my own equipment for a few days before I gift it.


 

 Very considerate of you to pre-burn it in for them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for the great review including the useful information about equipment matching. Looking forwrad to your review of the Classic.


----------



## B-Dawk20

Love the review! Especially Wall-E helping you out.


----------



## Jazz1

The pictures are great. Made my day.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





jazz1 said:


> The pictures are great. Made my day.


 


  I know. Absolutely gorgeous photography, no?


----------



## donunus

Great Review of a very interesting amp!


----------



## RazorJack

I received the Corda JAZZ today, to replace the headphone amplifier in my computer desktop rig (it died, long story...)
  Wonderful amp this is, it's like the Concerto's little brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It shares the properties I love most about the Concerto: a dead silence when no music is playing (eat that, tube amps!) and the ability to drive 600 ohm beyers. The crossfeed is also great, I leave it on by default.
   
  I agree with The Slow Down regarding the listening volumes. For me it gets pretty loud quickly in low gain with a Hotaudio DAC-WOW as source. Not a problem because there's still about a margin of 9-12 o'clock for me to set a comfortable listening volume, but I can see how this might pose as an issue for more sensitive headphones.
   
  Very happy with the purchase, it's kind of a big upgrade over my now-deceased previous amp, a Shanling PH100. I will be using this mostly for PC gaming and casual music listening while working, but this amplifier may just as well be used in a "serious listening" rig.
  Needless to say, the transaction with Meier Audio went smooth as usual, took only 3 days between ordering and getting the package


----------



## Shoggy

Great to read some opinions on this amp from other users - especially when they share the same positive experience with it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I still have no comparison to any other amps but telling from the other opinions it seems the JAZZ is great buy for its money.


----------



## Durandal

Love the pictures, too.  (I tend to read anything Meier-related, after having such a good experience with Jan with the StageDAC + Concerto ... but the pictures here were icing on the cake.)


----------



## db597

Has anyone tried the Corda Jazz with a HD800 or K701? I'm trying to decide between the Jazz, Lehmann Black Cube Linear and Burson HA160.
   
  On paper the Jazz looks very promising with the active balanced ground, stepped attentuator and good placement of signal paths. At the moment, I'm running a Corda HeadFive with a AKG K701. I find this combo is a bit lacking in power. Will the Jazz be a good step up from the HeadFive or should I go straight for the BCL or HA160?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





db597 said:


> Has anyone tried the Corda Jazz with a HD800 or K701? I'm trying to decide between the Jazz, Lehmann Black Cube Linear and Burson HA160.
> 
> On paper the Jazz looks very promising with the active balanced ground, stepped attentuator and good placement of signal paths. At the moment, I'm running a Corda HeadFive with a AKG K701. I find this combo is a bit lacking in power. Will the Jazz be a good step up from the HeadFive or should I go straight for the BCL or HA160?


 


  I am absolutely sure that the Jazz will be in a whole other leagure and much better that your headfive. It will sound great with your K701 and HD800. I have the Concerto and it certainly does not lack anything in power. I also have the impression that Meier's amplifiers offer a great value and sound quality for the money option compared to many other amplifiers in the market.


----------



## Argo Duck

+1. I also own the Concerto (and Jan's earlier Opera). It's a great performer with the Beyer T1 and also the LCD2. I have not heard the HD800 (and I've only heard the K701 with my Opera) but knowing that Jan seems to recommend the 800 and T1, it seems likely he designs with these sorts of headphone in mind. Maybe Jan will comment on this.
   
  A little OT but concerning the LCD2 I have circled around the proposition often put that the LCD2 needs 2W at its 50-60 ohm impedance. In this area the Concerto - depending on source - is more like 1W I believe. Despite considerable comparison with more powerful amps (Violectric V100, Schiit Lyr and more recently Decware Taboo) I have been unable to detect any area in which the Concerto lacks for power, dynamics, detail, transparency or refinement.
   
  FWIW (Jan will say it means little I am sure!) the Jazz is capable of even more max voltage than the Concerto.
   
  I completely agree with Rasmushorn that Jan Meier's amps are great value for money. I think they are sonically superb. In fact, I think Jan is a highly innovative and original designer and something of a wizard, if we would like to think of hi fi as the occult arts


----------



## RazorJack

Quote: 





db597 said:


> Has anyone tried the Corda Jazz with a HD800 or K701? I'm trying to decide between the Jazz, Lehmann Black Cube Linear and Burson HA160.
> 
> On paper the Jazz looks very promising with the active balanced ground, stepped attentuator and good placement of signal paths. At the moment, I'm running a Corda HeadFive with a AKG K701. I find this combo is a bit lacking in power. Will the Jazz be a good step up from the HeadFive or should I go straight for the BCL or HA160?


 

 On paper the JAZZ looks quite promising indeed, and I can tell you that in reality it sounds fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know much about the other two amps you mentioned, but I'm enjoying the Jazz with my beyerdynamic T1 right now so if you're looking for an upgrade to your HeadFive for an AKG K701 or HD800, you can't go wrong. It's up to you!
   

  
  Quote: 





argo duck said:


> I completely agree with Rasmushorn that Jan Meier's amps are great value for money. I think they are sonically superb. In fact, I think Jan is a highly innovative and original designer and something of a wizard, if we would like to think of hi fi as the occult arts


 
   
  Haha, but sadly for a lot of people hi-fi is indeed a hobby in which blind faith and magic wizardry often rule over hard science


----------



## db597

Thanks for the comments guys. How big is the gap in performance between the Jazz and the Concerto / Opera? Since the Jazz is a generation newer, does it catch up to the levels set by the former Concerto / Opera flagships? Unfortunately, the Corda Classic is a little too big for my setting, hence looking at something the size of a Corda Jazz / Lehmann BCL.
   
  Hi-Fi is certainly not a scientific measurement - otherwise tube amps wouldn't be so popular. Seems most people actually like the warmth of a distorted signal.


----------



## Argo Duck

@db597 can't answer concerning Jazz vs the others, not having heard it. The Classic is what tempts me. Historically, Jan's designs have been meaningful improvements from generation to generation: see Skylab's comparison of 4 or 5 units -  including the Opera - several years ago. The Jazz has most of the features of the Concerto FWIW. The Opera is quite an old design with quite a different sound signature to the Concerto (less detailed, slightly warmer mids).
   
  @RazorJack - obviously the T1 made it to you through the Christmas rush. Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## Focker

Well, the shipping took a bit longer than anticipated due to a strike at one of the airports in Germany (per Jan), but I'm proud to say that I now have my first legit headamp in house - the Meier Corda Jazz. I did a ton of research on what direction I wanted to go, and when I came across this one I knew it was perfect for my needs. I loved the look, had a solid comfort level with Jan Meier not only as a result of email correspondence but also due to the archive search I did here at head-fi. I knew I would have lower impedance Grados in addition to some higher impedance Beyerdynamics, so I wanted an amp that could do justice to both.
   
  Out of the box, I was impressed immediately by the solid build quality and small footprint. I love how it's just here to do it's job....nothing foofoo or fancy, just the the audio signal it's given and make it sound great. So far, that's exactly what it's doing. Grados are very easy to drive, but I had heard that once you get to the 325 model and higher, they do benefit from having a little more current available. to them. I did notice a little extra "thwack" with regard to the percussion, and I liked the presentation overall. It just seemed like there was a bit more authority to what I was hearing. As for the Beyers, I've had a pair of DT880s sitting here for the past few weeks without any way to properly drive them. Hooked up to either my Fiio E11 or laptop, they were able to make noise that was listenable, but it was pretty clear today why a 600 ohm headphone needs some juice. The 880s only have a few hours on them so far, but I love how dynamic they are sounding, and it's great seeing how much headroom the Jazz offers. The volume is not even half way up and I'm getting plenty of volume. I won't do any critical listening for a day or two, but right now I'm very happy with the three main components of my headamp system: The Jazz, Grado 325s, and BeyerD 880s. I'm sure down the road I'll end up with some higher end phones, but for right now I have everything I need to enjoy all of my music and movies.
   
  This is my first headamp, but for under four bills shipped, I can't imagine doing much better than this beautiful piece of gear. Kudos to Jan Meier!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





focker said:


> This is my first headamp, but for under four bills shipped, I can't imagine doing much better than this beautiful piece of gear. Kudos to Jan Meier!


 
   
   
  I would place the Meier amplifiers at the very top of the list when it comes to Performance / Price ratio. Congratulations with the Jazz. Remember "life ain't nothing but JAZZ..." as they say.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I would place the Meier amplifiers at the very top of the list when it comes to Performance / Price ratio. Congratulations with the Jazz. Remember "life ain't nothing but JAZZ..." as they say.


 

 I love it when I spend so much time researching products and then when I pull the trigger it ends up being exactly what I hoped. It's even better when, as in the case of this really great little amp, expectations are exceeded. I've had great luck in this hobby over the past few months that I've been involved with it. Jan was truly a gentleman and provided fantastic customer service before, during, and after the sale. I had been reading a lot about damping factor and how amps with higher output impedances tend to not mate well with lower impedance headphones. So when Jan told me that the Jazz's output impedance was less than 1ohm, AND it could drive the 600 ohm Beyers without any trouble, I was sold. I was really close to taking advantage of the package deal he offers with the Beyer T1, but wasn't quite at that point yet. He said he does offer the package deal with his DAC, though, so I may give some serious thought to a StageDAC/T1 package in a few months. I'm very proud to own this amplifier and can't wait to send some more money to Germany in the future


----------



## Focker

Well, I put over 30 hrs on this amp over the weekend, and I am more than thrilled with the results so far. Saturday night I had a splitter cable that I hadn't ever used, so I hooked up to pair of Grados to the Jazz when a lady friend and I watched Paranormal Activity 3. This was one of the most fun movie watching experiences I've ever had, and this was the PERFECT film to show off both the Jazz and the Grados. You were able to hear *every* single detail from the soundtrack of this film, and it made for a more "jumpy" experience than it would have been otherwise. I remember one scene where all the character was doing was brushing her teeth in the bathroom off to left of the main image, and you could hear everything from the turning on/off of the faucet, to her swishing the water around in her mouth, and even dropping the towel on the counter aftewards. I have Magnepans for my HT system at home, so I'm used to tons of microdetail (which I love), so to have this level of detail from some $99 pair of headphones (Grado SR80i) was just staggering to me. Also been breaking in my Beyer DT880s with music and movies/tv, and those have sounded fantastic, as well. Jan Meier is a genius


----------



## EvanK

Thanks for the excellent write-up!
   
  Does anyone have any comparison experience between a Corda JAZZ and a HeadRoom amplifier? I'm hooked on cross feed, and would love to upgrade to a more potent desktop amp.
   
  Oh, this is to be paired with HD650s.
   
  Thanks,

 Evan


----------



## ryder78

Anybody knows how frequent Jan Meier checks his emails? I have sent him an email yesterday and he hasn't replied yet.
   
  Does anybody know the differences between the Rock, Jazz and Classic? Is there a substantial difference going up from the Rock to the Jazz on the Beyerdynamic T1? Similarly, is there a lot between the Jazz and Classic when used with the T1?
   
  Any information appreciated.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ryder78 said:


> Anybody knows how frequent Jan Meier checks his emails? I have sent him an email yesterday and he hasn't replied yet.
> 
> Does anybody know the differences between the Rock, Jazz and Classic? Is there a substantial difference going up from the Rock to the Jazz on the Beyerdynamic T1? Similarly, is there a lot between the Jazz and Classic when used with the T1?
> 
> Any information appreciated.


 
   
  Yesterday? Give Jan a chance. I have always found him to be very responsive.
   
  The Rock hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Focker

Unless he's away on vacation or something, he's very quick about responding to emails. I'm sure he checks it less often on the weekends, though.
   
  I asked Jan about the differences between the Jazz and the Classic and he said that they were pretty subtle. The Classic has a bit more robust crossfeed feature, and it's a better amp, but it's not a night and day difference. I haven't spoken to him about the Rock since I ended up purchasing the Jazz to go with my T1s, but I believe it's also very similar except with no crossfeed controls.
   
  I'm very happy with my purchase and I love the way it drives the T1s. The crossfeed on the Jazz is very subtle, so for me I'd say it's worth it to move up to the classic if that feature appeals to you. I like the effect and will probably upgrade to the Classic myself later this year.


----------



## Focker

By the way, if you don't already own the T1, Jan offers a very generous package deal when you buy a pair with one of his amps. That's what I did and I saved a lot of money that way.


----------



## ryder78

Thanks for the information. Much appreciated.
   
  I do not have the T1 yet and am planning to get the T1/Jazz from Meier. From Meier's website it appears that the Rock will work equally well with the T1 or HD800 as Jan has bundled the Rock with the HD800/T1 free in his bundle pre-order special. Not too sure how much of an improvement the Jazz will have over the Rock. From what I know the T1 requires a reasonably powerful amp to shine, so the Jazz *might* just work better than the Rock. ditto the Classic vs. Jazz though differences may be subtle.  Anyway I am still waiting for Jan's reply.

 Out of curiosity, may I ask your reason of choosing the T1 over the HD800? I've read so many comments on the T1 vs HD800 comparison and still feel the T1s may work better for my listening preference and patterns.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Focker

I have never heard the 800s, I just have not cared for the other two Sennheiser models that I recently listened to, whereas I really enjoyed the BeyerD DT880s. I tend to be very tenacious when it comes to researching purchases - particularly audio ones - since I don't have the resources to try everything before buying. The T1s just fared better as a result of the research I put into it, and I've truly enjoyed them since I pulled the trigger. The 800s have a huge following, though, so I doubt you could go wrong with either. I would encourage you to speak with Jan about it, as he's very familiar with both headphones, as well. You can also find a lot of people here on head-fi who have spent time with both.
   
  If crossfeed isn't important to you, I'd probably go with the Rock/T1 combo if Jan says it's a good match. Otherwise I can highly recommend the Jazz...it's a great little amp and it looks much nicer in person than it does in pics. It drives them very well and I still have plenty of headroom.


----------



## ryder78

I just received a reply from Jan Meier. Certainly a helpful guy.
   
  Below is his response on the Rock vs Jazz vs Classic.
   
The CLASSIC simply has a slightly better sound and a better crossfeed filter. The differences are not very large but noticeable. The ROCK does not have the ultimate refinement of the JAZZ or CLASSIC and does not have crossfeed. However, it is a nice dynamic sounding amp that provides a lot of fun. 
   
  I still need some clarification from Jan before I proceed with the reservation. I asked him whether he preferred the HD800 or T1 more with his amps. It will be interesting to hear his impressions though I suspect he will cite listening preferences as the basis for headphone selection.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





ryder78 said:


> I just received a reply from Jan Meier. Certainly a helpful guy.
> 
> Below is his response on the Rock vs Jazz vs Classic.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  He's a great guy....glad you heard back from him. And yeah, he will recommend based on your preferences. He knows a lot about the current headphone market. At first he was suggesting I go with the Senns since I told him I really liked the "airy" quality of my Grados. The HD800s supposedly are more airy and have a larger sound stage, but I was pretty set on the T1s. He recently added the Ultrasone Signature Pros, but I don't know anything about them. Either way, his package deal will save you some $$$.


----------



## ryder78

Yes, great guy. I sent him a barrage of emails and he answered all the questions articulately. Quick response as well.
   
  Question : 

```
In your opinion or personal preference, do you prefer the T1 or the HD800 more when matched with the Corda Jazz? Which headphone do you think is a better all rounder for jazz, pop and rock?
```
   
  Jan's Answer :

```
In its standard form I personally prefer the T1. It has a warmer and more intimate sound. However, there is a relatively simply modification for the HD800 that improves significantly on its sound: [url=http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/diy-modification-sennheiser-hd-800-anaxilus-mod]http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/diy-modification-sennheiser-hd-800-anaxilus-mod[/url] With this modification I personally prefer the HD800. However, a lot depends on personal taste. Everybody hears differently. The HD800 is extremely comfortable. For very long hearing-sessions this is a big plus.
```
   
   
  Needless to say, I've gone with the T1/Jazz. The T1 has been my top choice all the while despite all the rave reviews of the HD800.


----------



## Focker

Congrats! You'll love it...both pieces are excellent and you can't do better than you did for the money. If you can add an extra $20, tell Jan you want the better shipping option. He's very conscious about saving his customers the most money possible, but the regular DeutschePost service he uses is pretty slow. It's reliable, but slow. For the extra 20, he'll upgrade to DHL and send you a tracking number. I plan to remain his customer since I'm so thrilled with my purchase, but I don't ever want to use his basic shipping again lol.


----------



## ryder78

Thanks. I sure hope I will like it, and I think I would. This is my first headphone setup to complement the main loudspeaker system at home as some members in the household already hinted that they needed some peace when I was blasting the music away. LOL
  The source for the T1 will be a CD player until I find a suitable USB DAC to connect the Corda Jazz to the PC.
   
  The shipping service is DHL and it comes with tracking. Can't wait.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





ryder78 said:


> Thanks. I sure hope I will like it, and I think I would. This is my first headphone setup to complement the main loudspeaker system at home as some members in the household already hinted that they needed some peace when I was blasting the music away. LOL
> The source for the T1 will be a CD player until I find a suitable USB DAC to connect the Corda Jazz to the PC.
> 
> The shipping service is DHL and it comes with tracking. Can't wait.


 
   
  I'm really psyched for you...and I admit, I'm always glad to see Jan getting more business since he's one of the good guys in audio for sure. Good luck with the search for a USB DAC...there are a lot of really great options out there.
   
  I hope you'll let us know how things are going once you get the shipment...I think you'll find that the Jazz is a very sharp looking amp in addition to its excellent sonics.


----------



## BeyerFan

Thia Jazz amp is looking really neat. I have read that Jan designs/voices his amps around the Beyerdynamic T1. If that is true, I guess the T1/Meier combination must be a match made in heaven, that if Jan has good listening acumen.
   
  So there is this HD800 tweak that raises the bar higher. Interesting. Though I wouldn't personally consider this tweak if I happen to own the HD800. (I may well do more harm than good with my clumsy fingers)


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





beyerfan said:


> Thia Jazz amp is looking really neat. I have read that Jan designs/voices his amps around the Beyerdynamic T1. If that is true, I guess the T1/Meier combination must be a match made in heaven, that if Jan has good listening acumen.
> 
> So there is this HD800 tweak that raises the bar higher. Interesting. Though I wouldn't personally consider this tweak if I happen to own the HD800. (I may well do more harm than good with my clumsy fingers)


 
   
  I'm like you...I'm sure mods improve things from time to time, but I never mess with my gear.


----------



## ryder78

Hi guys, I need some quick answers as Meier Audio are closed for a few days. 
   
  I've just received a Corda Jazz (together with the Beyerdynamic T1) from Meier. What is the button at the middle next to the volume control? The small button on the left side of the volume control. This feature is not described in the manual of the Jazz.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





ryder78 said:


> Hi guys, I need some quick answers as Meier Audio are closed for a few days.
> 
> I've just received a Corda Jazz (together with the Beyerdynamic T1) from Meier. What is the button at the middle next to the volume control? The small button on the left side of the volume control. This feature is not described in the manual of the Jazz.
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
   
  holy crap, whatever you do, do NOT PUSH THAT BUTTON!!!!!!!
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  j/k   That's the gain setting. For the T1s, you want it in the high gain setting, which would be where the button is in the outermost position. For easier to drive headphones, use the low gain setting which is where the button is depressed half way.
   
  So you already received the package?? Wow, that was fast! Are you in the states??


----------



## ryder78

You nearly got me there.  Thanks for the prompt response. Much appreciated.
   
  Yes I just received the package earlier this morning. I'm not in the States and am from Asia.
   
  Since this is my first experience with headphones, I can't seem to listen for more than 5 minutes at moderate listening volumes as there is this uncomfortable feeling to my ears. The sound intensity from the headphones seems to be causing a slight discomfort to both my ears and head. It appears that I may need some time to get used to the headphone listening experience. Perhaps both headphones and headphone amp are not run-in yet. I really don't know.
   
  Nevertheless, I believe the T1 will complement my main hifi system nicely and come in handy when other family members in the household require some peace and serenity


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





ryder78 said:


> You nearly got me there.  Thanks for the prompt response. Much appreciated.
> 
> Yes I just received the package earlier this morning. I'm not in the States and am from Asia.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Okay, I was going to say, if you got it in four days and you were in the states, that's amazing! lol
   
  Yeah, I honestly had not worn a single pair of headphones in YEARS when I bought some Sennheiser 518s last fall. At first I really didn't think I was going to care for the experience, but then I got used to it and was able to start enjoying the whole headphone experience. You are jumping right to some of the best headphones on earth and what is arguably the best amp for them at that price point (in my opinion). I would just listen at lower volumes until you adjust, and then you'll probably find the experience quite enjoyable.


----------



## ryder78

Thanks for the information. I just tried moving from the PC setup to the hifi system. With the Corda Jazz connected to the CD player(with audiophile jazz recording), the sound quality seems to show off better although bass punch is still lacking when compared to loudspeakers. The Jazz was used with an MF M1 DAC earlier and Adele on FLAC gave me a slight headache.
   
  I am beginning to feel the quality of the T1s when I played them on a good source coupled with some good recording(Lee Ritenour). I think the T1s will grow on me with time to come. I've just spent about 10 minutes with the T1/Jazz and I am beginning to like what I am hearing. I believe the headphones and headamp will sound better and open up with continuous run-in. The sound is still *slightly* hard and congested at the moment.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





ryder78 said:


> Thanks for the information. I just tried moving from the PC setup to the hifi system. With the Corda Jazz connected to the CD player(with audiophile jazz recording), the sound quality seems to show off better although bass punch is still lacking when compared to loudspeakers. The Jazz was used with an MF M1 DAC earlier and Adele on FLAC gave me a slight headache.
> 
> I am beginning to feel the quality of the T1s when I played them on a good source coupled with some good recording(Lee Ritenour). I think the T1s will grow on me with time to come. I've just spent about 10 minutes with the T1/Jazz and I am beginning to like what I am hearing. I believe the headphones and headamp will sound better and open up with continuous run-in. The sound is still *slightly* hard and congested at the moment.
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
   
  One of the things about really quality headphones is that they are often less forgiving of poor quality recordings. The fact that you say your Jazz recordings sound better is indicative of this, and you may find that a lot of pop and more mainstream music sounds less than stellar depending on the recording. But yeah, if you're brand new to headphones then it'll take a while to adjust, I'm sure...one thing you may also want to consider down the road is a tube buffer. It's a way to add in a little tube warmth to the signal path. I have the Grant Fidelity 283mkII which is a very reasonably priced piece. It's a re-badged Yaqin buffer and has an excellent reputation. I have mine in between the DAC and the Jazz and it sounds great. But in the meantime just adjust at your own pace...
   
  What kind of speakers do you have again?


----------



## ryder78

Thanks for the tube buffer recommendation. Will look into it if I really want to add some tube warmth to the sound later on. As the way it is, the T1/Jazz sound pretty amazing on their own.
   
  I have some Harbeth SHL5 driven by Naim amps in the main hifi system. Wonderful warm and organic sound. I can listen to these speakers for 8 hours straight on certain weekends as they are smooth sounding speakers with low levels of listening fatigue.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





ryder78 said:


> Thanks for the tube buffer recommendation. Will look into it if I really want to add some tube warmth to the sound later on. As the way it is, the T1/Jazz sound pretty amazing on their own.
> 
> I have some Harbeth SHL5 driven by Naim amps in the main hifi system. Wonderful warm and organic sound. I can listen to these speakers for 8 hours straight on certain weekends as they are smooth sounding speakers with low levels of listening fatigue.


 
   
  Wow, very nice...I've never had the pleasure to hear some Harbeths, but I have come across all the excellent praise many times through my speaker research.
   
  And yeah, the T1s with the Jazz is a fantastic experience....I truly feel that once you adjust to the headphone thing in general you'll be very happy. I put them on most nights when I go to sleep and just get lost in the music. I put my iTunes on "shuffle" and just enjoy the concert.
   
  Enjoy, and congrats again on an excellent choice in gear


----------



## ryder78

Thanks Focker. I'll be putting more hours on the T1 now. Great sounding headphones which provide a good alternative to the loudspeaker-based system. Higher levels of accuracy, detail and intimacy with the T1s, more natural and big sound presentation with the Harbeths. Now I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Avi

For the record, Shoggy, a fantastic review.


----------



## kasimoa

When I turn the volume to maximum without any music playing I can hear some humming coming from the Corda Jazz. Also when I turn it on the LED comes on bright then for a very short time goes dim then comes bright again back. Just started happening and noticed it yesterday. Anyone else can confirm if this is normal?  Thanks


----------



## RazorJack

I can confirm the hum from the headphone output at extremely high volume levels.
   
  The led on mine turns on bright and stays that way.


----------



## Shoggy

Maybe I found the reason why there is a hardly audible hum at very loud volume settings: have you tried it with the headphone connected to an audio source or without?
   
  If I disconnect the amp from my soundcard it is dead silent even at maximum volume but if I test it plugged into the soundcard, then I can also hear a very silent hum at maximum volume. But hey, at this volume setting my head would explode if I turn on the music.
   
  I can not confirm the thing with the LED. It has a constant brightness when I turn on the amp - no matter which volume is set.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





shoggy said:


> Maybe I found the reason why there is a hardly audible hum at very loud volume settings: have you tried it with the headphone connected to an audio source or without?
> 
> If I disconnect the amp from my soundcard it is dead silent even at maximum volume but if I test it plugged into the soundcard, then I can also hear a very silent hum at maximum volume. But hey, at this volume setting my head would explode if I turn on the music.


 
   
  When I have the Jazz unplugged from the soundcard, the gain set to +16db, and the volume cranked all the way up, I can barely hear a slight hiss through the AHD7000s. Two of the "digital" clicks down, even with the gain boost, it's dead silent. Plugging in cables attached to my DAC does create a louder hiss on the +16, even "lower down". However, these are Denon AHD7000s, which are too loud on no gain and 10:00 and at 25 Ohms, any signal cruises down the can. Not like a DT990 (even 250 Ohm)


----------



## zigy626

How would this Amp go with the Sennheiser HD 800. Currently I am running my HD 800 out of the Audiolab M-DAC and thinking or buying a dedicated headphone amp for them. I have heard that the HD 800's are very picky about the DAC/AMP combo and a wrong one can make them sound harsh, clinical and artificial sounding. Has anyone tried the Jazz with the HD 800's and was it a good combination as compared to what? Thanks


----------



## zigy626

Anyone compare the Meier Corda Jazz to the Lehmann Black Cube. I am using the the Jazz with Audiolab M-DAC and HD800 and find the sound satisfying but I wonder if going with the Lehmann would make things any better. I know the price difference between the two amps is substantial. Thanks


----------



## Avi

Sorry, but I've never heard a Lehman.


----------



## Focker

Well, Im sad to say that after a year and two months with my Jazz, I've decided to move on.... ...to a bigger Meier  Taking advantage of Jan's spring sale and have a Corda Classic and Daccord on the way. The Jazz will be getting less playing time, but still plan to keep it around...it's too good to part with.


----------



## zigy626

Quote: 





focker said:


> Well, Im sad to say that after a year and two months with my Jazz, I've decided to move on.... ...to a bigger Meier  Taking advantage of Jan's spring sale and have a Corda Classic and Daccord on the way. The Jazz will be getting less playing time, but still plan to keep it around...it's too good to part with.


 
  Yeah the sale is really tempting. Only thing I just bought my Jazz 4 months ago. How was your experience with Jazz and T1. I have heard that the Corda Classic is a considerable step up from the Jazz. Although when I asked Jan he was more tame in his response just saying it sounds a little better and has more advanced crossfeed functionality. Keep us posted regarding the difference between the Classic and the Jazz.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zigy626 said:


> Yeah the sale is really tempting. Only thing I just bought my Jazz 4 months ago. How was your experience with Jazz and T1. I have heard that the Corda Classic is a considerable step up from the Jazz. Although when I asked Jan he was more tame in his response just saying it sounds a little better and has more advanced crossfeed functionality. Keep us posted regarding the difference between the Classic and the Jazz.


 
   
  Jan is always very honest in his feedback, which is a big reason why I always trust what he says. He gave me some very good feedback on the T1s after I had initially picked up some DT880s and felt as though something was missing. He's a big fan of both the Beyer and Sennheiser phones. I trusted his opinion and took advantage of the T1/Jazz combo deal and I've been very happy with this pairing for over a year now. I have not owned a lot of headamps, but I have spent over ten years very involved with hifi, and I have a really solid grasp on the type of sound I like. The Jazz is a very neutral amp that does it's job very well and it has really allowed the T1s to shine. I briefly had a Fiio E9, which is a well regarded budget amp, but to my ears the Jazz was significantly better. The sound is just smooth and effortless and part of my motivation for the upgrade to the Classic is to get "more of a good thing". Once I find something that does it for me, I tend to be pretty loyal, and it was an easy decision to send Jan a few more bucks. 
   
  Something else that I found interesting was that the Jazz takes my DT1350s to a whole new level. These little portables are fantastic phones...and I usually just listen straight from my iPhone or Kindle, cause the sound is great. But when there was discussion in the 1350 thread about how they scale up, I played around with the Jazz one night and was really surprised at the difference. The 1350s developed a  bunch more "thump" and the crispness of the sound was really something. Even though they are very easy to drive, the Jazz just took hold of them and really showed its stuff. 
   
  As you know, the crossfeed on the Jazz is very subtle, so I'm excited to have a more robust version of a great circuit. I'll definitely post some impressions of the Jazz vs Classic once I get some time with the new stuff...I could be very happy with just the Jazz for a long time to come, so any improvements with the Classic is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Well, Im sad to say that after a year and two months with my Jazz, I've decided to move on.... ...to a bigger Meier  Taking advantage of Jan's spring sale and have a Corda Classic and Daccord on the way. The Jazz will be getting less playing time, but still plan to keep it around...it's too good to part with.


 
  As you saw in the other thread, my wallet greives along with yours for the exact same reason, although my Jazz is going to my desk at work, and my StepDance 1gen will go into well-deserved "strategic reserve".


----------



## rasmushorn

@Focker - You will LOVE your T1 with the Classic! To my ears the T1 sounds the best I have heard them when I use my Concerto.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> @Focker - You will LOVE your T1 with the Classic! To my ears the T1 sounds the best I have heard them when I use my Concerto.


 
   
  Ah man, I can't wait. Buying the Jazz from Jan last year was one of the best decisions I've made in audio, and I can't wait to go "full Meier" lol. I've already had three people ask me if I was going to sell my Jazz when the Classic gets here....no WAY, man! Just like Avi said, the Jazz will simply be relegated to another room or something, but I'm not parting with it. And if I remember right, Ras, your posts were some of the ones that really helped me to decide to go with Meier to begin with. I'm almost positive I saw some stuff you said about Jan last year...so thanks! lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





avi said:


> As you saw in the other thread, my wallet greives along with yours for the exact same reason, although my Jazz is going to my desk at work, and my StepDance 1gen will go into well-deserved "strategic reserve".


 
   
  Mine wasn't hurting too bad until I found out in the late afternoon on Monday that I was losing my job at the end of the year...then it started stinging a bit! lol


----------



## zigy626

Quote: 





focker said:


> Mine wasn't hurting too bad until I found out in the late afternoon on Monday that I was losing my job at the end of the year...then it started stinging a bit! lol


 
  Thanks for the post about the Jazz. Its nice to hear from people who share the same gear and are passionate about it. You can always spend more and more in this hobby to achieve that ultimate sound. I think I will hang on to it for sometime enough to save up for the classic. Good luck with the job side of things.


----------



## SimonReborn

Great review with alot pictures, thx buddy!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





focker said:


> Ah man, I can't wait. Buying the Jazz from Jan last year was one of the best decisions I've made in audio, and I can't wait to go "full Meier" lol. I've already had three people ask me if I was going to sell my Jazz when the Classic gets here....no WAY, man! Just like Avi said, the Jazz will simply be relegated to another room or something, but I'm not parting with it. And if I remember right, Ras, your posts were some of the ones that really helped me to decide to go with Meier to begin with. I'm almost positive I saw some stuff you said about Jan last year...so thanks! lol


 
  Ha ha you are most welcome! In fact I was VERY close to buying a Jazz because of Shoggys review - even though I had the Concerto and did not need another amplifier at all. I just loved the pictures so much and they almost convinced my that I needed another amplifier. I have been a fan of all the Meier products for a long time. I am also keeping my Concerto even though I am not using it much these days. My Tzar 350, Beyerdynamic T5p and DT-1350 are driven nicely from the Quickstep or AHA-120. Being transportable is more convenient for me at the moment since I do not have a good place for listening with the Concerto. I have a plan of getting a T1 or maybe a HD800 again some day and then the Concerto can come back to work. That is if I will ever get room for open headphones again - with kids and everything going on in the house all the time.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





focker said:


> As you know, the crossfeed on the Jazz is very subtle…


 
  That's one of the things I like most about it. When using software based crossfeeds (like Rockbox—prior to their software implementation of Meier—or foobar) no matter what parameters I pick, there is invariably a (usually subtle but noticeable) change in sound quality—often a shift away from clean bass and treble and move to the "middle".
   
  When flipping the Corda switch, the only difference I pick up is that the sound is no longer "dental floss between the ears" but has moved "forward" just enough to protect the headache. The channel separation is still there, and panning drum solos still move from left to right cleanly, but the best I can explain it is that they move in an arc an inch or so in front of me instead of through a tube connecting my ear canals inside my head.
   
  This is classic Meier philosophy, I believe. Do not affect the sound, just make it louder so that the natural sounds can be heard. If the mastering is poor, the result will be poor and vice versa. No added color, no added warmth, no added coolness, just a transfer between source and can. And, of course, flat black when nothing is being played.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




   
  Hope you get good news on the occupation front soon!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Ha ha you are most welcome! In fact I was VERY close to buying a Jazz because of Shoggys review - even though I had the Concerto and did not need another amplifier at all. I just loved the pictures so much and they almost convinced my that I needed another amplifier. I have been a fan of all the Meier products for a long time. I am also keeping my Concerto even though I am not using it much these days. My Tzar 350, Beyerdynamic T5p and DT-1350 are driven nicely from the Quickstep or AHA-120. Being transportable is more convenient for me at the moment since I do not have a good place for listening with the Concerto. I have a plan of getting a T1 or maybe a HD800 again some day and then the Concerto can come back to work. That is if I will ever get room for open headphones again - with kids and everything going on in the house all the time.


 
  Heck yeah, the sound quality we can achieve with a portable rig is pretty nuts...Up until a year and a half ago I had absolutely no idea. I'm likely going to get one of Jan's portable amps later this year, as well. I really don't understand why more people aren't sending Jan money...this gear is built like a tank, it sounds fantastic (and I'm typically NOT a solid state guy at all), and the crossfeed circuit is just brilliant. People are missing out on some great gear!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





avi said:


> Hope you get good news on the occupation front soon!


 
  Thanks so much, man...I hope so, too! 
   
  You have a fantastic way of explaining/describing things, by the way...what you said about the crossfeed was spot on!
   
   
   
  Check this out, guys...it sure looks like the Meier stack was just meant to be....it fits within my headphone stand absolutely PERFECTLY. Another half inch in any direction and it would be a no-go. I just hope it's okay to run them like this. I sent Jan an email to ask, and I'll monitor to make sure the amp isn't getting too hot. But honestly, can you believe the fit??


----------



## zigy626

Quote: 





focker said:


> Thanks so much, man...I hope so, too!
> 
> You have a fantastic way of explaining/describing things, by the way...what you said about the crossfeed was spot on!
> 
> ...


 
  Wow looks really nice. Awesome setup.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





focker said:


> You have a fantastic way of explaining/describing things, by the way...what you said about the crossfeed was spot on!


 
  Thank you!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





avi said:


> That's one of the things I like most about it. When using software based crossfeeds (like Rockbox—prior to their software implementation of Meier—or foobar) no matter what parameters I pick, there is invariably a (usually subtle but noticeable) change in sound quality—often a shift away from clean bass and treble and move to the "middle".
> 
> *When flipping the Corda switch, the only difference I pick up is that the sound is no longer "dental floss between the ears" but has moved "forward" just enough to protect the headache. The channel separation is still there, and panning drum solos still move from left to right cleanly, but the best I can explain it is that they move in an arc an inch or so in front of me instead of through a tube connecting my ear canals inside my head.*
> 
> This is classic Meier philosophy, I believe. Do not affect the sound, just make it louder so that the natural sounds can be heard. If the mastering is poor, the result will be poor and vice versa. No added color, no added warmth, no added coolness, just a transfer between source and can. And, of course, flat black when nothing is being played.


 
   
   
  24 hours into this and you are just SO DAMN SPOT ON with what you said in the paragraph I highlighted...it coincides with what Jan described as "less mental stress" by not having what you described as the dental floss between the ears. Oddly enough, I'm really appreciating the crossfeed watching a stand up comedy routine on Netflix...the presentation is clearly more natural and you described it perfectly how it's sort of more out in front as opposed to beaming across your head from ear to ear. And YES, the actual qualities of the sound(s) are not altered at all...everything is perfectly presented as it was recorded...this is really cool. Jan is a damn genius!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zigy626 said:


> Wow looks really nice. Awesome setup.


 
   
  Thanks brother


----------



## zigy626

Yesterday I experienced what Avi pointed out about the crossfeed function on Jazz. I was listening to an album of Tony Bennnett and Dave Brubeck, The White house Session Live 1962 and the first song Take Five shows the crossfeed function beautifully. I have to be honest it was the first time I really understood what the crossfeed function was doing. Avi great description of the crossfeed function. I personally Jan Meier should put that up on his website.


----------



## haejuk

I really appreciated the crossfeed on my Arietta (a predecessor to the Jazz).  It was most apparent to me when I was playing Skyrim.  For example, something directly next to me on my right side could only be heard through the right channel.  This sounds really unnatural and started to annoy me after some time, then I remembered I had the crossfeed switch!  After I flipped it on the entire environment sounded more natural.  We don't hear something next to us only through one ear, we hear the sound attenuated (and VERY slightly delayed due to speed of sound) in the other ear as well and this is all the crossfeed circuit really does.  It really really helps what you are listening in situations where the sound just isn't very natural.  Sadly, I am selling my Meier amp with its crossfeed, but I am really going to miss that switch!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zigy626 said:


> Yesterday I experienced what Avi pointed out about the crossfeed function on Jazz. I was listening to an album of Tony Bennnett and Dave Brubeck, The White house Session Live 1962 and the first song Take Five shows the crossfeed function beautifully. I have to be honest it was the first time I really understood what the crossfeed function was doing. Avi great description of the crossfeed function. I personally Jan Meier should put that up on his website.


 
   
  I completely agree!


----------



## zigy626

I have found that if I keep the Jazz turned on overnight the next day it sounds much much better. Its like a completely different amp. I get almost a 3 dimensional fully immersive experience. Has anybody else noticed this? And another question can keep a amp switched on 24hrs eventually damage it?


----------



## Shoggy

Sounds interesting. I will have to give it a try right now. I will go to bed in a few minutes and let it stay on overnight.
   
  I do not think that this will really harm the amp directly but like any other electronic part they have a specific run time before they malfunction in some way. So in the end the question might be is it OK for you that the amp might fail in 5 years instead of 15 years when you keep it on most of the time - the numbers are just a stupid example. I have no idea how long it will take in reality but I am sure it will decrease the overall lifetime of the device.
   
  So I do not recommend to let it turned on all the time. Also keep in mind that it will generate unnecessary electricity costs.


----------



## haejuk

Quote: 





zigy626 said:


> I have found that if I keep the Jazz turned on overnight the next day it sounds much much better. Its like a completely different amp. I get almost a 3 dimensional fully immersive experience. Has anybody else noticed this? And another question can keep a amp switched on 24hrs eventually damage it?


 
  The most damaging thing to an amp durring normal operation is actually powering it up due to the sudden current draw, which is usually much higher than its normal operating range.  So it doesn't really damage an amp to leave it on all the time.  Even so, I don't leave any amps on all day so they don't run up my electric bill.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





haejuk said:


> The most damaging thing to an amp durring normal operation is actually powering it up due to the sudden current draw, which is usually much higher than its normal operating range.  So it doesn't really damage an amp to leave it on all the time.  Even so, I don't leave any amps on all day so they don't run up my electric bill.


 

 I just like to give them the chance to cool down once in a while. Heat is the number one thing that causes premature aging of electronics. My computer is liquid cooled, I am just waiting for some audio company to come out with liquid cooled amps.


----------



## zigy626

Thanks guy's I am going to switch it off tonight and just give it some rest.


----------



## rasmushorn

hpiper said:


> I just like to give them the chance to cool down once in a while. Heat is the number one thing that causes premature aging of electronics. My computer is liquid cooled, I am just waiting for some audio company to come out with liquid cooled amps.




Heat in itself is not a problem. It is the changing of the temperature that is a problem because the size of the pcb and components changes when the temperature shifts. This will at some point make connections break or components wear out. So having it constantly on might be better than turning it on and off. Also as mentioned above the power shock when turning on is a big wear on the product. But then again we always need an excuse to buy a new Meier amp once in a while so I try to be as hard on the Concerto as I can in order to get an excuse to buy the classic - I guess I have to wait to many years


----------



## Focker

Hey Guys...
   
  I've been playing around with some different configurations and I can confidently state that the Jazz paired with the Daccord DAC sounds VERY close to the Daccord/Classic combo. In fact, I can't even really put my finger on what I'm hearing when I go back to the Classic/Daccord. It's definitely not a huge step up from the Jazz, but there is a difference. The tonality sounds identical between both amps, and both amps drive the T1s beautifully. Surprisingly, the bigger difference was when I used the Classic amp and switched between the AudioEngine D1 dac and the Daccord. Still with no crossfeed engaged, the imaging was clearly better on the Meier piece. The best way I can describe it would be to say that the ensemble came into better focus. With the D1 the instruments and vocals are a bit more blended and less "crisp". The Daccord presents a very lifelike scale and clearly allows you to identify each aspect of the music. Another quality I really like is the "thwack" factor. I don't know the technical term for it, but it's when things like drums just have more of an impact, which is more consistent with how it really sounds with live music. Strings just sound off the charts with the Daccord. I've mentioned on head-fi previously how much I like the way Jack Johnson's albums are recorded, and with the Daccord it sounds as if he's literally sitting across from me with his guitar. It feels like it's the audio equivalent of going from 20/40 vision to 20/20 vision. Things just become so much more clear and distinct.
   
  I truly did not expect it would turn out this way. I figured the DACs would sound about the same and it would be the amps that were different. I think if I were using a headphone that was a bit more difficult to drive, the Classic would set itself apart from the Jazz a bit more. Still, there is a small difference there, I just need to listen more in order to better put my finger on it. I've love to see what the Classic can do with something like a pair of Audeze or HifiMan phones at some point. 
   
  I'm very pleased with this purchase...Even though Meier Audio has a following here on head-fi, I think this DAC would qualify as one of the best kept secrets in audio. This DAC would be great for a full speaker rig, as well, since it has the variable outputs. Just connect your power amp to the Daccord, hook in your source, and you have a helluva front end. I've also installed the drivers on my laptop so that I can use the USB functionality. So far it's worked absolutey perfectly. I didn't realize that the Daccord had as much functionality as it does. 
   
  But if you have a Jazz and are in the market for a DAC, this Daccord is a GREAT option!


----------



## Shoggy

So, I did that overnight test now and can not share the experience with zigy626. I am not able to say that it sounds better or like a different amp. To me it sounds like always.
   
  Maybe that effect is caused by other simple reasons like the fact that the ears had time to rest overnight. That paired with some _imagination_ and we have our magic change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  @Focker: so it seems the Jazz performs pretty well for its money which also confirms my believe that it is hard to get another amp which really makes a step forward without costing a fortune.


----------



## RazorJack

Thanks for the info, Focker. My experience with the T1 and Jazz/Concerto + Stagedac is pretty similar. I wonder if the same would apply for different high-end headphones. 
   
  I think Jan must have really squeezed every last bit of his technical wonders and tricks within the budget of the Jazz and the result is one little über amplifier that has, in my audio rigs, probably the best bang/buck ratio.


----------



## SimonReborn

hpiper said:


> I just like to give them the chance to cool down once in a while. Heat is the number one thing that causes premature aging of electronics. My computer is liquid cooled, I am just waiting for some audio company to come out with liquid cooled amps.




Haha, definitely something I would look into! I'm running a very high-end water cooling solution myself and I'm always up for anything water cooling! Wonder if we can overclock those suckers to produce even better audio^^ 

Jokes aside, this could be affective to prolong the lifetime of the amp + It will probably look beast with visible tubes etc!


----------



## Focker

Shoggy/Razor: Yep, I think it is a testament to the fact that the Jazz is one hell of a little amp. I think the main justification for going with the Classic would be the crossfeed circuit. I know I sound like a broken record here, but I'm really infatuated with this thing. But yeah, I think the Classic also has a lot more to offer, but maybe the T1s just don't demand it out of that amp, you know? I think maybe even something like the HD800 would benefit from the Classic over the Jazz, and certainly the orthos.


----------



## yeemanz

Quote: 





focker said:


> I'm very pleased with this purchase...Even though Meier Audio has a following here on head-fi, I think this DAC would qualify as one of the best kept secrets in audio. This DAC would be great for a full speaker rig, as well, since it has the variable outputs. Just connect your power amp to the Daccord, hook in your source, and you have a helluva front end. I've also installed the drivers on my laptop so that I can use the USB functionality. So far it's worked absolutey perfectly. I didn't realize that the Daccord had as much functionality as it does.
> 
> But if you have a Jazz and are in the market for a DAC, this Daccord is a GREAT option!


 
   
  +1...I couldn't agree more!
   
  Daccord > AudioEngine A5+ are a very nice combo to my ears.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





yeemanz said:


> +1...I couldn't agree more!
> 
> Daccord > AudioEngine A5+ are a very nice combo to my ears.


 
   
  Love my little AudioEngine A2s...I'm sure those 5s sound great with the Daccord!


----------



## Bodymeta

Meier stuff are only available by ordering from their site? I wish there was an US retailer...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





bodymeta said:


> Meier stuff are only available by ordering from their site? I wish there was an US retailer...


 
   
  Maybe it's because I'm German-American, but I find it extra cool to order from an actual German company. Jan is all about keeping costs down, which is a big reason why his products are so highly regarded. 
   
  BTW, Jan includes shipping in his pricing, but I highly recommend sending him an extra $20 for the better shipping option. It took about 15 calendar days when I ordered my Jazz, but only about 7 or 8 when I placed my second order for some T1s. It took the same 7 days this time around when I ordered the Classic/Daccord.


----------



## Bodymeta

Quote: 





focker said:


> Maybe it's because I'm German-American, but I find it extra cool to order from an actual German company. Jan is all about keeping costs down, which is a big reason why his products are so highly regarded.
> 
> BTW, Jan includes shipping in his pricing, but I highly recommend sending him an extra $20 for the better shipping option. It took about 15 calendar days when I ordered my Jazz, but only about 7 or 8 when I placed my second order for some T1s. It took the same 7 days this time around when I ordered the Classic/Daccord.


 
   
   
  I share  your opinion, I asked because unfortunately the only way to purchase my gear is when I travel to usa and buy from amazon or local retailers.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





bodymeta said:


> I share  your opinion, I asked because unfortunately the only way to purchase my gear is when I travel to usa and buy from amazon or local retailers.


 
  Oh really? Which country do you live in?


----------



## Bodymeta

Quote: 





focker said:


> Oh really? Which country do you live in?


 
   
   
  Brazil, aka the country where importing is like giving your mom a one-way ticket to Mars.


----------



## zigy626

Ok guys I know Meier makes great stuff, but the problem I am having is comparing the Jazz with other Amplifiers. On this website there have been very good comparative reviews of so many good amps but non of the Meier Jazz. I really wish that someone in the Head-fi community would be able to do so in the future.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zigy626 said:


> Ok guys I know Meier makes great stuff, but the problem I am having is comparing the Jazz with other Amplifiers. On this website there have been very good comparative reviews of so many good amps but non of the Meier Jazz. I really wish that someone in the Head-fi community would be able to do so in the future.


 
   
   
  I hear ya, man...I almost passed on the Meier stuff last year for the same reason. I'm going to try and work on getting some meets going here locally in Atlanta since I know a few others in my area had talked about getting something started. I'd like to spend some time listening to other stuff so I can have a better idea of how Jan's creations compare, positively and negatively. Right now I mostly go on my experience with full sized amps and the fact that I have a good understanding of what I look for in terms of a sonic signature. Jan's company is strictly word of mouth, which is great cause that means his customers aren't paying higher prices to cover his marketing, but on the flip side there are probably fewer head-fi'ers who own his gear.


----------



## zigy626

Quote: 





focker said:


> I hear ya, man...I almost passed on the Meier stuff last year for the same reason. I'm going to try and work on getting some meets going here locally in Atlanta since I know a few others in my area had talked about getting something started. I'd like to spend some time listening to other stuff so I can have a better idea of how Jan's creations compare, positively and negatively. Right now I mostly go on my experience with full sized amps and the fact that I have a good understanding of what I look for in terms of a sonic signature. Jan's company is strictly word of mouth, which is great cause that means his customers aren't paying higher prices to cover his marketing, but on the flip side there are probably fewer head-fi'ers who own his gear.


 
  That would be great Focker. And I think a comparative review would be highly appreciated amongst the Meier users like us. Everytime I look at an amp on ebay like the Graham Slee I wonder how that would stack up against the Jazz. Some of these amps easily sell for upwards of $800-900 but I know the Meier does a lot of things to bring the cost down on his amp. Just looking at some inside pictures of the Jazz tells you this thing is jam packed with quality stuff.


----------



## RazorJack

Quote: 





zigy626 said:


> Ok guys I know Meier makes great stuff, but the problem I am having is comparing the Jazz with other Amplifiers. On this website there have been very good comparative reviews of so many good amps but non of the Meier Jazz. I really wish that someone in the Head-fi community would be able to do so in the future.


 
   
  Good point.
   
  Although for some reason I am under the impression that the vast majority of Meier users are real "music lovers", rather than audiophiles. Not saying that you can't be both, but there's certainly a difference there if you know what I mean. Like, myself for example, I don't feel the need to compare my Meier stuff to anything because they sound so damn good and I am enjoying my music more than ever.
   
  I am clearly less active on Head-fi ever since I got my last package from Dr. Meier in December 2011 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But it's always interesting to read comparisons.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





razorjack said:


> Good point.
> 
> Although for some reason I am under the impression that the vast majority of Meier users are real "music lovers", rather than audiophiles. Not saying that you can't be both, but there's certainly a difference there if you know what I mean. Like, myself for example, I don't feel the need to compare my Meier stuff to anything because they sound so damn good and I am enjoying my music more than ever.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Two years from now I'll be saying the exact same thing that you said re: being less active since you are still enjoying your purchase. And I think you might be right about the audiophile vs music lover thing. I've spent years figuring out the sound signature that appeals most to me, and I feel I hit the jackpot when I chose the Jazz over a year ago. Now that I pulled the trigger on the stack, I have found exactly the gear that fits best for me, and I am 100% certain that five years from now I'll be using and enjoying the same exact Meier gear that I just purchased. Just like I've had my Butler hybrid tube amp since 2005, my McCormack MAP preamp since 2008, and my Magnepan speakers since 2009. Once I find what I'm looking for, I keep it around a long, long time. I'm glad the audiophiles are out there, cause I always love hearing about what others are doing with their rigs, but the never ending search for every ounce of fidelity just isn't for me. I'm more the "relationship type" lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zigy626 said:


> That would be great Focker. And I think a comparative review would be highly appreciated amongst the Meier users like us. Everytime I look at an amp on ebay like the Graham Slee I wonder how that would stack up against the Jazz. Some of these amps easily sell for upwards of $800-900 but I know the Meier does a lot of things to bring the cost down on his amp. Just looking at some inside pictures of the Jazz tells you this thing is jam packed with quality stuff.


 
   
  Heck yeah, the build quality on his gear is excellent. Certainly no piece of gear will satisfy everyone, but it's pretty clear that for those who like the Meier sound, the products come with exceptional value. The Classic won't win any beauty contests against something like those Burson amps, or even something like the Woo line, which I've always thought were beautiful, but for those of us just looking for an exceptional product that offers tremendous value, Jan delivers big time.


----------



## zigy626

Ok guys I just bought a Lehmann Black Cube Linear and it will be here on Tuesday. Jazz is still on my table and I shall compare the two with my HD 800's and report back. Sadly in order to buy the Cube I have had to put my Jazz on Ebay. But maybe after the comparison I might change my mind.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zigy626 said:


> Ok guys I just bought a Lehmann Black Cube Linear and it will be here on Tuesday. Jazz is still on my table and I shall compare the two with my HD 800's and report back. Sadly in order to buy the Cube I have had to put my Jazz on Ebay. But maybe after the comparison I might change my mind.


 
   
  That sounds like a pretty tough match-up for the Jazz! I've actually heard that the Lehmann has a very distinct synergy with the HD800s, and those that take to it really love the combo. That sounds like it will be a nice upgrade.
   
  Sounds like a win-win...you get to take your HD800s to a higher level, and someone out there in audio land will get to discover one of the best budget solid state amps on the planet


----------



## zigy626

Ok have had the Lehmann BCL for the past two day and frankly guy's I cant see much of a difference between the BCL and the Meier Jazz. Maybe you need Golden ears to hear one, sadly I don't have a pair of those. Seriously after reading  the following  review and listening to the BCL i was like What (the Jazz sounded the same) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/lehmann-black-cube-linear/
   
  I excepted a huge difference but find myself really perplexed as even if there would be one I cant hear it. Then I read the following thread on AVS forum which tries to explain what might be going on 
   
  http://www.avsforum.com/t/1114207/official-all-amps-sound-the-same-thread
   
  I expected a wider soundstage and more refined instrument separation blah blah blah the usual head-fi talk.At this point I feel cheated out of my money and questioning this whole talk about how different Amplifiers make a huge difference. If the SS amplifier is linear and has low distortion then guess what its going to sound the same compared to the one that cost 2x.
   
  You want a different sound get a different pair of headphones. 
   
  With Lehmann my expectations were:
   
  --Wider soundstage.
  --More defined bass.
  --Tamed higher frequency response. 
  --Better Instrument separation
   
  But guess what its sounds the same as the Jazz which in turn sounds the same as my M-DAC headphone out. With headphones it just does not matter is my conclusion. Stop wasting money on this BS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 snake oil. I bet the O2 headphone amplifier would sound the same as all these.


----------



## Focker

Zigy: That's been an ongoing debate for years, and it's a big reason why I dont' spend a lot of money on amplification. I'm not all the way to the "all amps sound the same" side, but I do believe that as long as the amp is a proper match for a particular headphone/speaker, other amps that are equally as much of a proper match won't sound dramatically different. When I bought my Corda Classic/Daccord combo recently, one of the first things I posted was that I couldn't tell a significant difference when I switched the Daccord between the Classic and the Jazz. There was SOME difference that i noticed when I listened critically, but not anywhere near what others would have you believe. I do feel the Classic is the better amp,but it's the Daccord that seemed to make the biggest difference. Of course, you'll see threads that say all DACs sound the same, too, and until recently I was sort of in that camp, as well. But the Daccord is clearly an improvement over my budget Audioengine D1. But yeah, upgrading headphones makes more of a difference than anything else. 
   
  But this is exactly why I say this combo is my end game. I don't believe in spending big money on amps, and I feel like I'm maxing out my value at this price point with the Meier gear. That little Jazz you have is a great amp for not much money at all.


----------



## zigy626

Tomorrow I get the Chord Cobra Plus RCA cables. Will let you know if that made any difference. Currently I am using the Atlas Element 75ohm RCA ended cable.


----------



## zigy626

Quote: 





focker said:


> Zigy: That's been an ongoing debate for years, and it's a big reason why I dont' spend a lot of money on amplification. I'm not all the way to the "all amps sound the same" side, but I do believe that as long as the amp is a proper match for a particular headphone/speaker, other amps that are equally as much of a proper match won't sound dramatically different. When I bought my Corda Classic/Daccord combo recently, one of the first things I posted was that I couldn't tell a significant difference when I switched the Daccord between the Classic and the Jazz. There was SOME difference that i noticed when I listened critically, but not anywhere near what others would have you believe. I do feel the Classic is the better amp,but it's the Daccord that seemed to make the biggest difference. Of course, you'll see threads that say all DACs sound the same, too, and until recently I was sort of in that camp, as well. But the Daccord is clearly an improvement over my budget Audioengine D1. But yeah, upgrading headphones makes more of a difference than anything else.
> 
> But this is exactly why I say this combo is my end game. I don't believe in spending big money on amps, and I feel like I'm maxing out my value at this price point with the Meier gear. That little Jazz you have is a great amp for not much money at all.


 
  I agree with you 100% that its the DAC that makes the difference.


----------



## zigy626

So after getting the Chord Corba Plus RCA wires I have to say that yes there is a difference between the Lehmann BCL and Meier Jazz but it falls in the realms of serious audio geeks with golden ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But if you are a casual listener you would be hard pressed to find much of a difference. Both the amps are great at what they do, amplify the signal they receive from the DAC. Both are linear and add no coloration to the music, both have low distortion and can easily drive the HD800. 
   
  I must have gone back and forth between these two amp's atleast 50 times and I am hard pressed to pin point any difference. I have listened to Flac Rock, 24/96 Jazz, a Flac Classical. Yo-Yo Mo's cello sounds the same on both with the same presence and soundstage. Lehmann does not to tame the high frequency on HD800 and neither does Jazz. They are not made to mess around with the sound signature from the DAC. Maybe a tube amp would be better in that sense.
   
  Save your money guy's and stop reading all the poo printed on these Hi-Fi mags about headphone amps. Its interesting how they come up with the verbology to describe 20 different amps sitting on their desk that sound the same. Oh this one is fast, oh this one tames the sibilance, oh this one has a wider soundstage, oh and this one has more depth to the soundstage, oh and this lovely piece of little poo adds texture and layering to the bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This one sounds so fluid, lush and romantic What is this an amp or some lady singing in your ear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Frankly if I would have invested so much money on a Floor standing speakers, amps, and Dac's atleast I could blast them and annoy my neighbours. Or maybe show them how sophisticated my taste in music is. Well atleast this stuff is portable so when I move I can fit it in a bag (as I try to comfort myself for wasting £2600 on a headphone setup).


----------



## Theogenes

Yeah, the biggest differences by far are the actual transducers you use (headphones, speakers, etc) rather than the gear that powers them. There are some difference between amps (my Lyr with upgraded tubes sounds noticeably different from the M^3, and I don't think it's a strain-to-hear type of distinction, for example), but once you reach a baseline level of ability (like the O2 or Magni), the diminishing returns for amps kicks in pretty quickly. 
   
  I don't have that much experience with desktop DACs, but in my adventures with portable DAC/amp combos, I found some pretty definite (if not overwhelming) differences. Ultimately, though, if you have a reasonably good DAC and amp, your biggest audio gains and/or changes will come from different headphones it seems. 
   
  Zigy, your experience can be rephrased into a positive one-- you have now utterly slain the nagging voice of "what ifs". Should you stick with the Jazz, or get an O2 or something, you won't constantly question whether a $5k uberamp would get you that extra little bit of whatever that you lust for. And now you can spend the (rather substantial) money you've saved there from investing either in more music (yay!) or somewhere else in your stack that might pay more dividends (like headphones themselves-- the Stax are calling to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
   
  Anyway, hope this allows you to allocate more of your budget towards something that really blows you away, man! Keep us posted


----------



## zigy626

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> Yeah, the biggest differences by far are the actual transducers you use (headphones, speakers, etc) rather than the gear that powers them. There are some difference between amps (my Lyr with upgraded tubes sounds noticeably different from the M^3, and I don't think it's a strain-to-hear type of distinction, for example), but once you reach a baseline level of ability (like the O2 or Magni), the diminishing returns for amps kicks in pretty quickly.
> 
> I don't have that much experience with desktop DACs, but in my adventures with portable DAC/amp combos, I found some pretty definite (if not overwhelming) differences. Ultimately, though, if you have a reasonably good DAC and amp, your biggest audio gains and/or changes will come from different headphones it seems.
> 
> ...


 
   Theogenes you make some really good points. And I like your financial advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Yes as far as I am concerned this is the end game for me now. I think I have my audio setup covered for a couple of years now. But I think many people who are new to this hobby start at the wrong end of the tunnel. Putting more emphasis on DAC's and Amp's when actually the most important piece of gear is the Headphones itself. And the Hi-Fi magazines dont really help. So my final point being is that Corda Jazz should really be your end game even if you are driving HD800's with those. 
   
  http://www.aloaudio.com/amplifiers/studio-six
   
  Above is an example of excess. $5000 for a headphone amplifier?????? And the guy has the cheek to ask $200 extra if you want the better teflon-foil capacitors. I mean come on? Lets wait and see for the hyperbolic reviews about this amplifier in the Hi-Fi magazines. "Oh its magical it put you right in the middle of a vast concert hall, where beautiful ladies are serving you tea and crumpets".


----------



## Theogenes

I can't say that I don't lust after some of the high-end stuff that people have around here (I mean, some of that stuff is _gorgeous_), but I agree-- I'd rather spend $5k elsewhere personally (like towards a pair of ATC SCM50 actives... *drool*). Thank god for Jan Meier, lol!
   
  And as for tea and crumpets... they'd have to be _mighty_ tasty, wouldn't they?


----------



## zigy626

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> I can't say that I don't lust after some of the high-end stuff that people have around here (I mean, some of that stuff is _gorgeous_), but I agree-- I'd rather spend $5k elsewhere personally (like towards a pair of ATC SCM50 actives... *drool*). Thank god for Jan Meier, lol!
> 
> And as for tea and crumpets... they'd have to be _mighty_ tasty, wouldn't they?


 
  Scroll down for the review...it does not help with the lust part though. 
   
  http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2013/06/t-h-e-show-newport-beach-2013-best-show/
   
  Those speakers look the business.


----------



## Theogenes

As great as I'm sure the ALO amp is, I really was more interested on those new MMG panels... If I was a rich man (or, alternately, if I didn't have two mortgages, a rent and a pesky need to eat food every @#$% day), I'd love to try out a set of Mini Maggies for my desktop setup. Those things look _awesome. _


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> As great as I'm sure the ALO amp is, I really was more interested on those new MMG panels... If I was a rich man (or, alternately, if I didn't have two mortgages, a rent and a pesky need to eat food every @#$% day), I'd love to try out a set of Mini Maggies for my desktop setup. Those things look _awesome. _


 
   
  Maggies changed my life...honestly lol. The beautiful thing about Magnepan is that if someone doesn't have the green to pick up one of their big mama panels, they have the MMGs direct from the company for six bills. That's how I started and I loved those little speakers. Give them ample current, some space away from the wall, and you're basking in higher end sound for cheap. 
   
  I agree about the mini-Maggies...I'd love to hear those little guys!


----------



## guy3134

1234


----------



## Muinarc

Late to reply but any Meier thread deserves a bump anyway 

I use my Corda Jazz with AKG K501/701/712 which some might consider bright. I feel that this amplifier adds little to the sound, and I mean that in a good way. It just amplifies the source, I wouldn't call it warm, cool, dark, bright, etc.... it gives you clean sound and helps your headphones out with a little extra power.


----------



## blacknile

What do people think of the Meier Jazz as opposed to the Lake People G103? Is one obviously better than the other in terms of specs and sheer grunt?


----------



## Muinarc

The Corda Jazz isn't the most powerful amplifier out there. It pairs very well with easy to moderately difficult to drive headphones. I thought it paired well with my AKG K712s but less so with the high impedence K501s I have.

The G103 is rated at 1.1W at 50ohm which is a good bit more than the Corda Jazz.


----------



## guy3134

muinarc said:


> The Corda Jazz isn't the most powerful amplifier out there. It pairs very well with easy to moderately difficult to drive headphones. I thought it paired well with my AKG K712s but less so with the high impedence K501s I have.
> 
> The G103 is rated at 1.1W at 50ohm which is a good bit more than the Corda Jazz.


 
 would you go with g103 if you had he-500?


----------



## Muinarc

Yes definitely. I have the HE560 and I could turn the Corda Jazz all the way up on high gain and keep the headphones on my head. It was really loud, too loud to listen to for more than a few minutes... but that shows that I was running out of headroom.

My other amp, a Garage1217 Sunrise III does ~800mW at 50 ohm and it has plenty of power. So the g103 at 1100mW should work well.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
  
 "I have the HE560 and I could turn the Corda Jazz all the way up on high gain and keep the headphones on my head. It was really loud, too loud to listen to for more than a few minutes... but that shows that I was running out of headroom."
  
 No, it doesn't mean that the JAZZ is running out of steam!!!
  
 It simply means that the maximum gain-factor is medium only. And for good reasons. Lower maximum gain implies less background noises and lower distortion.
  
 There is a clear difference between the maximum power that an amp can deliver (which is limited by the maximum current) and the maximum gain factor (which limits the maximum output voltage given a specific source)!!
  
 The JAZZ really has no problems driving any headphone currently on the market (with the exception of electrostatics).
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## pasgod

muinarc said:


> The Corda Jazz isn't the most powerful amplifier out there. It pairs very well with easy to moderately difficult to drive headphones. I thought it paired well with my AKG K712s but less so with the high impedence K501s I have.
> 
> The G103 is rated at 1.1W at 50ohm which is a good bit more than the Corda Jazz.


 
  
 Do yo know the output power of the Jazz at 50 ohms ? I thought it was as powerfull as the Classic but it seems to be a mistake.
  
 Edit : Thanks to Mr Meier for his explanation. I didn't read it before posting, we were typing at the same moment.


----------



## Muinarc

I see Jan, thank you for stepping in. I really have enjoyed my Corda Jazz.

@pasgod: part of the issue is that the Meier site lists "maximum output" of 15V / 300 mA. It's been a long long time since I took courses on this material so I didn't want to guess at how you do the math. (I came out at something like 2W at 50ohm but I could have been way off).

I understand now that the low gain is the cause for needing to really crank up the volume knob.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
  
 with low impedance headphones the current limits the maximum output voltage.
  
 300 mA into a 30 Ohm headphone gives 10V maximum (peak value).
  
 With a 50 Ohm headphone the maximum output voltage of 15V is the real limit.
  
 15V peak value into 50 Ohm gives you around 2 Watts / channel indeed.
  
 That's enough to make your ears bleed.
  
 Be aware that the maximum gain of the JAZZ is around a factor 6. An output voltage of 15V will only be reached with a stationary CD-player (2.8V maximum output voltage).
  
 If your source has a much smaller output voltage, then this will limit the output voltage that can be reached with the JAZZ.
  
 As you see, the answer is not easy,
  


 Jan


----------



## Sorrodje

HI Jan,
  
 Are you design optimized for a specific ouput voltage from the DAC or a CD player ?


----------



## Jan Meier

It's not really possible to optimize performance for a specific source-voltage.
  
 Listening habits (how loud do you hear) and efficiency of the headphones are important factors.
  
 The only optimization is, that my portable amplifiers do have a higher gain factor than the stationary amps, since the latter are normally combined with stationary sources with higher output voltages.
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## Focker

I still love my Jazz...and Jan Is my favorite non-german German. 

There arent too many people I like sending money to, but he's one of them


----------



## Jan Meier

Have you guys seen my November-specials?


----------



## Sorrodje

Thanks for remind us those Jan.. Unfortunately for you and fortunately for me, I'm done for my headphone (except maybe I could make some attempt in electrostatics world one day ) but your deals are extremely interesting as usual !


----------



## Focker

I still cant believe the great deal Jan had on the Jazz and some T1s a couple years ago...and then there was the great combo price on the Classic/Daccord stack...


----------



## Avi

focker said:


> I still love my Jazz...and Jan Is my favorite non-german German.
> 
> 
> 
> There arent too many people I like sending money to, but he's one of them



 
+1


----------



## Focker




----------



## adtrance

Took delivery of the Corda Jazz a couple of weeks ago but only really got around to listen to it over the past weekend.  My impressions:
  
 Sounds great!
  




  

  
  

  
 It's a really nice compliment to my Little Dot 1+ tube amp since the Jazz is a solid state, neutral amplifier. 
  
 Cheers to other Meier Corda Jazz owners out there.


----------



## Focker

Congrats, brother!!!!
  
 One of the best kept secrets in Audio...the Meier...Corda...JAZZ!


----------



## adtrance

Thanks!
  
 I'm very happy with the newest addition.  It's a looker!
  
 Doesn't sound too shabby either.


----------



## Focker

adtrance said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm very happy with the newest addition.  It's a looker!
> 
> Doesn't sound too shabby either.


 
  
 It really does look sharp in silver in that pic! 
  
 I've been using mine with my Grado RS-2es lately...sounds fantastic.


----------



## adtrance

I've been looking for a suitable companion for my 325e.  The RS line intrigues the hell out of me, and with how much I enjoy the 325e I'm very tempted to sample a more refined Grado.  I'm fighting the urge tho, since I'm also interested in the HD650 and HE-500 to mate with the Jazz.  Maybe in a month or so I'll give in and flip a coin - Grado or not for the next pair of cans.


----------



## Focker

adtrance said:


> I've been looking for a suitable companion for my 325e.  The RS line intrigues the hell out of me, and with how much I enjoy the 325e I'm very tempted to sample a more refined Grado.  I'm fighting the urge tho, since I'm also interested in the HD650 and HE-500 to mate with the Jazz.  Maybe in a month or so I'll give in and flip a coin - Grado or not for the next pair of cans.


 
  
 That would be a hard choice for me, too...I really enjoy having a variety of cans, everything from my super cheapo Amazon Basics headphones all the way up to my flagships. The Jazz has driven them all perfectly. Lots of amazing choices out there!


----------



## adtrance

I'm glad to hear that!  The Jazz should set me up nicely for a while.


----------



## Focker

adtrance said:


> I'm glad to hear that!  The Jazz should set me up nicely for a while.


 
  
 Absolutely...I'm on year 3 with mine, and even with the upgrade to the Corda Classic, I still use mine all the time


----------



## Sorrodje

I agree with focker.. anything I plugged into the jazz sounded good.


----------



## RazorJack

adtrance said:


> Cheers to other Meier Corda Jazz owners out there.


 
  
  
 Salute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I was listening to my T1 + JAZZ, as I do most of the time when I'm sitting at my computer, while happily reading the past several posts!  
  
 And very nice photos btw. I got the black one but silver looks very slick.


----------



## Argo Duck

FWIW, TME, YMMV etc...

*Excellent* with my Meier _Classic_ and before that _Concerto_ (yeah I know - not the Jazz, which I have never heard)
Beyer T1
Audeze LCD3F

*Very good*
Audeze LCD2 r1

*Ok to good*
Grado RS1


----------



## Focker

That's been one of the nicest surprises for me with Jan's gear...both the Jazz and the Classic drive the bejeezus out of my LCD-X and previously the LCD-2 r2. 
  
 And as we all know, you'd have a hard time finding a better match for the T1s...EDM/dubstep sounds AMAZING. It's a big reason why I've gotten so into that particular genre over the last year...it's almost addicting. 
  
 With all the fantastic products in the world of head-fi, it's such a nice feeling to know I've found a DAC and amp(s) that are a perfect match for my preferences. I would never have guessed it would have been solid state gear, cause usually I prefer tube or tube hybrid...but the Meier stuff just does it for me.


----------



## Avi

focker said:


> adtrance said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to hear that!  The Jazz should set me up nicely for a while.
> ...


 
 Ditto. I end up using the JAZZ more, since I keep it at work.


----------



## adtrance

I'll have my second pair of (legitimate) headphones soon.  It'll be a 4-way shootout for head time between the Jazz & Little Dot and 325e & HD600.  Can't wait!


----------



## Focker

avi said:


> Ditto. I end up using the JAZZ more, since I keep it at work.


 
  
 Nice, nothing like some Jazz-driven tunes at the office!


----------



## Focker

adtrance said:


> I'll have my second pair of (legitimate) headphones soon.  It'll be a 4-way shootout for head time between the Jazz & Little Dot and 325e & HD600.  Can't wait!


 
 Dude, the value that the Jazz and LD combined bring to the table is off the charts...those are both untouchables for me...I'll never sell either one.


----------



## adtrance

I'll admit how fun it's been buying up and trying out all the new audio gear.  My home theater is pretty much set and not a lot I can improve w/o a full rip & replace.  So I'm glad to hear the stuff I've been picking up in this new hobby is well regarded.  Too much time spent combing through Head-Fi for all the juicy bits to not come out of it with both good info and good gear.


----------



## numbercube

Jan has anounced an upgrade for the Jazz and Classic: *JAZZ-**ff*
  
*"*A newly developed circuit topology using frequency- adaptive feedback results in a clear increase of sound quality. The music comes with more natural flow and more ease. Detail is increased.
The JAZZ-FF is a fine choice for people who normally prefer tubes but like the reliability and energy-efficiency of solid-state".


----------



## Shoggy

Interesting but hard to imagine that there will be "a clear increase of sound quality".
  
 Anyway, I am still super happy with my regular JAZZ


----------



## RazorJack

Yeah I'm not sure about this (yet). I wasn't exactly under the impression that Jan would want to appeal to people who prefer tubes. As always though, if it's designed by dr. Meier I will take it seriously and am 100% sure it will be top quality gear and am looking forward to reading reviews. A little bit more technical details about this new circuit would be appreciated!
  
 I wonder if my Concerto can also get this upgrade, I've been using it pretty much daily for almost 5 years now. German/Dutch quality, built to last!!


----------



## Focker

Count me in...I'm sending all three of my Meier pieces back to Jan...no desire at all to upgrade/change from these beautiful components, so since I know I'll have them for the long term, if Jan says he can make them better, I say have at it, sir!


----------



## rasmushorn

focker said:


> Count me in...I'm sending all three of my Meier pieces back to Jan...no desire at all to upgrade/change from these beautiful components, so since I know I'll have them for the long term, if Jan says he can make them better, I say have at it, sir!




I will do the same thing once I get back from summer vacation.


----------



## Shoggy

OMG - there is an upgrade option?! I must have been blind when I visited the website last time...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
 Aww man, now I have to think about this option too. I will wait for further technical details about this new feature but I guess it will end like always: there is something _better_ - I  must have it! 
  
 edit: OK, Jan just replied to my e-mail super fast and the upgrade can be already done. I can not withstand and will send it in today.


----------



## Focker

shoggy said:


> OMG - there is an upgrade option?! I must have been blind when I visited the website last time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol nice


----------



## Richter Di

Maybe I can add some information regarding the upgrade option. I did allready post this also here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/557892/new-meier-audio-headphone-amp-corda-classic/375#post_11757756

Several weeks ago Jan Meier stopped by at my home. Over the years our relation has grown from headphone addict to developer to a friendship. So when Jan is on his way from Erlangen (Germany) to the Netherlands, he sometimes stops by for some hours which we truly enjoy. Sometimes he has some luggage with him like new developments he is working on. So one of the last times he brought his DAC and his Corda Classic with him and we fed it with the digital output out of my Audionet CD player. He told me that with one of the switches I could listen in to a new circuit. This new circuit, now called frequency adaptive feedback, was build in the DAC and in the Corda Classic. So with one switch I could change between old and new circuit in the DAC and with another switch in the Corda Classic. 

Interestingly Jan did not tell me which switch did what or what too expect, so listening in the two devices was completely blind. I took my Sennheiser HD 800's and listend with my favorite music for testing audio equipment: Chesky Ultlimate Demonstration Disc, Youngblood Brass Band - center level roar, Bach Goldberg-Variationen Bwv 988 for violine (Mischa Maisky, Julian Rachlin, Imai Nobuko89) and David Munyon "Four wild horses".

After going back and forth I found that one of the switch positions was much better. I had no chance to discuss this with Jan during the 1.5 hour I was testing, since he was hanging out with my family and I was alone. 
The difference was very clear and very audible.
While I tested between the headphone amp and the DAC I found that the difference was stronger for the amp and while still clearly better, less extreme for the DAC. As Jan explained to me later the DAC has less amplification stages and therefore the effect overall is smaller.

I have owned a lot of gear and still own some, like for example amps like the CEC HD53N, the Lehmann Linear with SSC feet and a Music Hi-Fi tube amp. But I was surprised that I have not heard some of the songs in that quality.

There where two distinct moments where I was surprised listening in my music. 

1. At the beginning of the center level roar CD of the Youngblood Brass Band, in the intro "To Come Together" there is a rap with only some brass and a drum. The rap is recorded comparably quietly and you should not turn the volume up too much, since you would get a shock when the the second song starts with full force. Exact position of the rapper and size of the person were always a bit unclear. With the new circuit, it was suddenly so clear where he stood. He also wasn't just a voice but he kind of became a person.

2. At the beginning of David Munyon's "Four Wild Horses" there is something like a dark sound of a gong (I believe). While the sound is and was mysterious I never had heard so much from it. It became with the new circuit clearer and more tangible.

These are two examples out of many, where it was immediately clear Jan had improved something dramatical. Overall I had the feeling like the fog had lifted.

While listening I started to become unsure why my music sounded so much better. Did I just had a golden ear day? Was it different since I listened to my music at a normal volume while I usualy listen to my music at very low volumes during night time.
So I turned on my Music Hi-Fi amp (which I was using for the last year) and fed it with the analog signal from my Audionet Art G2 CD-player (https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A//www.audio.de/testbericht/audionet-art-g2-328714.html). What a shock. I couldn't believe how bad it sounded in direct comparison. It was like going back a lot. And believe me, I have owned so many configurations and was thinking I had reached my audio heaven, which is the reason I am not so active any longer in the forum world.

Anyhow, I asked Jan if he could build this "modification" into his DAC and amp and sell me one and he agreed. So now the Jan Meier dream team is working in my home and I am very happy with it.

Two surprises I had since I own the configuration:
Although Jan does not advertise it, you can use the DAC with the iPad together with the Apple camera kit. I am even not sure if he was aware of it. 
2. While I buy some high-res stuff myself, I was surprised how great my Qobuz MP3 320 kbps streaming sounds no matter if I use my laptop or my iPad.

So overall, I am surprised what a difference this new frequency adaptive feedback makes and I can fully recommend this new amp.


----------



## Shoggy

Thanks a lot for that insight. It sounds very promising. Can't wait to get back my amp from Jan. I will be on vacation the next two weeks, so more than enough time for testing.
  
 But so far a moment of silence please...


----------



## Focker

shoggy said:


> Thanks a lot for that insight. It sounds very promising. Can't wait to get back my amp from Jan. I will be on vacation the next two weeks, so more than enough time for testing.
> 
> But so far a moment of silence please...


 
  
  
 *bowing head in silence*


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear head-fellows,
  
 just a note that a short explanation on the FF-technology now can be found at my website.
  
 A direct link: http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/fftechnology.htm
  
 Enjoy reading,
  
 Jan


----------



## Shoggy

I wonder how it affects tracks that already have some more "aggressive" mids and highs. I hope they will not tend to sound harsh with this technique.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Shoggy,
  
 "I wonder how it affects tracks that already have some more "aggressive" mids and highs. I hope they will not tend to sound harsh with this technique."
  
 Please don't worry. There is no tendency for any harshness or sybillance. Mids and highs become better defined but not more pronounced, if implemented properly.
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## Shoggy

OK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Small status update: Jan wrote me that my amp has been finished and will be dispatched today. With some luck it could be here tomorrow but I guess Monday will be more realistic.


----------



## Shoggy (Nov 18, 2017)

*The new ƒƒ-Upgrade*
Meier Audio has released a new technology called frequency adaptive feedback which is available for the CORDA JAZZ, CLASSIC and DACCORD amps. Jan uses the symbol ƒƒ for this technology which normally stands for "fortissimo" in musical notations and means "very loud". Of course it does not mean that the amp has become louder but that it is able to improve the definition of the middle and upper frequencies - at least that is what the website claims about this technology. I recommend having a read through the explanation.

Well, the big question is:
*ƒoolish ƒiction or ƒantastic ƒidelity?*

Luckily this technology is also available as an upgrade so you can send in your amp and have Jan to modify the electronic. This is exactly what I did. The upgrade took only one day and I have picked up the parcel with the upgraded amp today. After some hours of listening to many different songs I want to share my experience.

*The amp: let us have a look again*
The outside of the amp has not changed but if you take a look at the sticker on the base you will notice that Jan has added the ƒƒ symbol and also signed it. So, if one day Meier Audio becomes the next big thing in the audio market I can say I have a hand signed device from the early days. OK, that maybe belongs to the foolish fiction that I was talking about earlier...



Back to the serious stuff. Of course I was not able to resist opening the amp again and checking what has changed. The front side seems to be unchanged. If something was modified, I am not able to see it.



 The backside also looks as before but only at first sight...



After a closer inspection you can see that some SMD resistors and capacitors have been added in parallel. The area close to the headphone jack shows the most modifications.



 And more teamwork is visible here and there.



*Play it again, Sam: the (new) listening experience*
Unfortunately I can do no direct comparison between the regular JAZZ and the enhanced version so the thing I was wondering about: will I be able to tell a difference? I just started to listen to a few different songs and in my opinion especially handmade music sounded different in a positive way. Like Richter Di already stated you will hear some details in a clearer way as before. I really enjoyed listening to several tracks from Rhythms Del Mundo since this seems to be the kind of music where the new frequency adaptive feedback can show off. The sound and overall experience was so spot on - just great. Like Jan wrote on his website: the sound also comes with more ease and just flows.

To describe the enhancement you can imagine a photo which is slightly blurry with somewhat washed out colours and the ƒƒ-magic adds just the correct amount of sharpness and contrast to make a difference without destroying or exaggerate the overall appearance of a song. Some negligible details are moved a bit forward which make a song sound more detailed and provides a new listening experience.

Well, it does not work for any track but many sound noticeable clearer. My fear that the technology might add some ugly harshness to the mids or highs was unsubstantiated. I have not found a single song where I had the feeling that the sound has become worse.

*My personal verdict*
It is not necessary to have a direct comparison. The frequency adaptive feedback makes a difference without doubt. I had many aha-moments while listing to a lot of different songs. As mentioned before not every song will benefit from the ƒƒ-technology. In my opinion _quieter _songs with only a few instruments and a singer reveal the new technology the best.

The upgrade had cost me 100 Euro and if we go only by the material (visible changes) and add some time for the soldering it seems to be worth much less. Of course we also have to keep in mind that developing this ƒƒ-technology has consumed some time for sure and this time also wants to be paid. Anyway, the upgrade makes a positive difference so I am fine with the costs. Like the amp itself this upgrade is a long-term investment 

Meier Audio brought an already great amp one step closer to perfection and I am very curious about the opinions of those who will send in their amps for an upgrade too.


----------



## numbercube

Many thanks shoggy! Are there some rock and metal records in your library?


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Shoggy,
  
 " I was not able to resist opening the amp again and checking what has changed. "
  
 I feel sorry for your loss of warranty!!   
  
 " After a closer inspection you can see that some SMD resistors and capacitors have been added "
  
 Just to make you curious, a total of 28 new components were added!
  
 " The upgrade had cost me 100 Euro and if we go only by the material (visible changes) and add some time for the soldering it seems to be worth much less. "
  
 Don't forget the shipping costs, packaging, VAT (MwSt), ......
  
 But it's true, most of the costs are for labour. The changes are not made in a few minutes.
  
 I'm glad you like the sonic improvements though.   

 Jan


----------



## Shoggy

numbercube said:


> Many thanks shoggy! Are there some rock and metal records in your library?


 
 Metal is not really my thing so I have no tracks from this genere but I own a few rock songs. Like mentioned before: some records can shine while others seem to sound the same way as before. I tried a few records and _I would do anything for love_ from _Meat Loaf_ is very impressive. I can not remember that it had such an intense sound. Also the other guy who will not do it for love but for you (Bryan Adams) is great. It is really hard to describe. There is more clarity and it sounds just right.
  
 On the other side for older records of Linkin Park or Limp Bizkit for example I can not find much difference. I think their records have too much stuff going on at the same time and also sound a bit "flat" in general. It just lacks dynamic which seems to be a requirement for the ƒƒ-technology to make a difference. _Behind blue eyes_ is a song where I would say it sounds enhanced but this one also offers more dynamic and is on the quieter side.
  
 I think that with Death Metal or something like that you will get not much improvement but that is only a theoretical assumption.
  


> Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel sorry for your loss of warranty!!
> 
> Just to make you curious, a total of 28 new components were added!


 
 Warranty is overrated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 28 parts... - I must have missed a few of them but this way we keep some mystery alive.


----------



## pietcux

Hi Jan, could this upgrade also be done for my Opera?


----------



## Jan Meier

pietcux said:


> Hi Jan, could this upgrade also be done for my Opera?


 

 Principally yes.
  
 However, as the design of the OPERA in many aspects is different from the CLASSIC and DACCORD I would have to recalculate quite a larger number of parts and have to order them. The costs involved would be quite high and therefore it's not recommended.
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## pietcux

Another question, Jan:
Is this modification related to the IMD reduction tests that you mentioned in the Stepdance thread last year?


----------



## pietcux

Shot me a JAZZ on Ebay today. Will send it to Jan for the update.


----------



## Argo Duck

^ Looking forward to your impressions.

_Someone_ needs to do a serious, in-depth review of ff. It strikes me as one of Jan's most significant developments in recent years.

Unfortunately this probably means comparing directly a standard and ff version of a Jazz or Classic.

I would volunteer but unfortunately funds are limited for the next six months


----------



## pietcux

jan meier said:


> Principally yes.
> 
> However, as the design of the OPERA in many aspects is different from the CLASSIC and DACCORD I would have to recalculate quite a larger number of parts and have to order them. The costs involved would be quite high and therefore it's not recommended.
> 
> ...


 

 Ok, sold the fantastic Opera today. Should have the Jazz tomorrow. Will send it for rework to you later this week. Want to listen to the unmodded  Jazz for some time to  be able to hear the difference later.
 Btw, a FF DAC in the size and price segment of the Jazz would be very helpful.
 Cheers
  
 Peter


----------



## pietcux

So I have the Jazz running driving my Sony MDR-Z7 with authority in the bass department and perfectness in the mids and treble. Feeding my Sony NWZ-ZX1 LOD into the Jazz line in. Sounds better than the Opera Jan!
 Now I will send it to it's creator to make it even better.


----------



## Focker

pietcux said:


> So I have the Jazz running driving my Sony MDR-Z7 with authority in the bass department and perfectness in the mids and treble. Feeding my Sony NWZ-ZX1 LOD into the Jazz line in. Sounds better than the Opera Jan!
> Now I will send it to it's creator to make it even better.


 
  
 The Jazz is an unknown gem in the head-fi world. It's such a good amp and very inexpensive. I've had mine for three years and love it. Even though I have the Classic, as well, I'll never part with my Jazz. Beautifully neutral, and as you mentioned it drives with authority. My T1s and LCD-Xs sound fantastic out of it.


----------



## RedJohn456

pietcux said:


> So I have the Jazz running driving my Sony MDR-Z7 with authority in the bass department and perfectness in the mids and treble. Feeding my Sony NWZ-ZX1 LOD into the Jazz line in. Sounds better than the Opera Jan!
> Now I will send it to it's creator to make it even better.


 

 Does all music sound good with this combo? Such as pop, top 40, EDM or metal? Not only good for jazz right? Dumb question I know but this is my first time looking at their amps. Thanks for the recommendation earlier! The prices are very reasonable too


----------



## Argo Duck

^ I can't answer for the Jazz specifically as it's the Classic (and before this Concerto, Opera and Aria) I own.

However, I'm pretty sure Jan does not mean to imply by his naming that each amp is genre specific. I think you can rest easy. The Classic, designed at a similar time to the Jazz, sounds terrific with every genre I listen to (many) and particularly excels with my Audez'e LCD3F headphones.

Jan strives for neutrality, low cost both of product and delivery and is - IMHO - one of the most innovative designers in head-phone gear. He's also a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Shoggy

redjohn456 said:


> Does all music sound good with this combo? Such as pop, top 40, EDM or metal? Not only good for jazz right? Dumb question I know but this is my first time looking at their amps. Thanks for the recommendation earlier! The prices are very reasonable too


 

 Do not get confused by the name. Only because it was named JAZZ does not mean it was made especially for that purpose. I listen a lot to EDM and think it sounds great. In comparison to the integrated amp of my soundcard the JAZZ offers a punchier bass that is also better defined. The soundcard is muddy here and lacks detail. In general the sound of the JAZZ is more brilliant and lively.


----------



## RedJohn456

argo duck said:


> ^ I can't answer for the Jazz specifically as it's the Classic (and before this Concerto, Opera and Aria) I own.
> 
> However, I'm pretty sure Jan does not mean to imply by his naming that each amp is genre specific. I think you can rest easy. The Classic, designed at a similar time to the Jazz, sounds terrific with every genre I listen to (many) and particularly excels with my Audez'e LCD3F headphones.
> 
> Jan strives for neutrality, low cost both of product and delivery and is - IMHO - one of the most innovative designers in head-phone gear. He's also a pleasure to deal with.


 
  
 Thank you for the explanation, much appreciate. I am new to his amps and in the process of reading up on them.
  


shoggy said:


> Do not get confused by the name. Only because it was named JAZZ does not mean it was made especially for that purpose. I listen a lot to EDM and think it sounds great. In comparison to the integrated amp of my soundcard the JAZZ offers a punchier bass that is also better defined. The soundcard is muddy here and lacks detail. In general the sound of the JAZZ is more brilliant and lively.


 
  
 Thanks for the impressions! Looking over the site to get a feel for what his amps offer. I am read to get my first proper amp


----------



## Focker

redjohn456 said:


> Thank you for the explanation, much appreciate. I am new to his amps and in the process of reading up on them.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the impressions! Looking over the site to get a feel for what his amps offer. I am read to get my first proper amp




The Jazz was my first "real" amp and three years later I still love it. Lots of great products out there these days, and Jan's gear is among the best at their respective price points.


----------



## RedJohn456

focker said:


> The Jazz was my first "real" amp and three years later I still love it. Lots of great products out there these days, and Jan's gear is among the best at their respective price points.


 

 I was initially directed here by @pietcux  as he mentioned that his sony gears sound great with his jazz amp. Was wondering if you would be able to help me understand how the amps differ from each other? I am honestly not a technical guy and the measurements and numbers seem undecipherable to me. Any help would be awesome!
  
 Just trying to see what each amp offers to see if any of the meet my needs. I am looking for a transportable setup to use with my mac that will play nice with iems (multi BA hybrids) and over ears as well. 

 I currently have an SMSL M2 and Fiio E17 so am looking to make a big noticeable jump in audio quality


----------



## pietcux

redjohn456 said:


> I was initially directed here by @pietcux
> as he mentioned that his sony gears sound great with his jazz amp. Was wondering if you would be able to help me understand how the amps differ from each other? I am honestly not a technical guy and the measurements and numbers seem undecipherable to me. Any help would be awesome!
> 
> Just trying to see what each amp offers to see if any of the meet my needs. I am looking for a transportable setup to use with my mac that will play nice with iems (multi BA hybrids) and over ears as well.
> ...



The JAZZ amp will be a major upgrade over the equipment that you currently have. But it is not a portable solution. It is a stationary desktop amp. If you want such quality from a portable setup, you might want to check the Quickstep portable amp also from Meier Audio. I have it's predecessor the Stepdance.


----------



## pietcux

So got my FF modded  Jazz back from Jan. I got it back in less than 48 hours! What a service level, thank you Meier Audio! I will listen to it extensively throughout the next couple of day and comment on the sound after this weekend is over.


----------



## rasmushorn




----------



## pietcux

rasmushorn said:


>


 
 I took the Jazz with me to my workplace today:
  

 Sony ZX1 > LOD >JAZZ >Sennheiser IE800


----------



## Focker

I bet those Senns love when they get to play with the Jazz


----------



## audionewbi

It might be a silly idea but I would love to see a corda Jazz in a portable format. I listed to it and I liked it a little more than classic. The new ff mod has got my attention once more. I am still deciding, honestly Meier Audio amp are no brainer and they sale a lot less than what they can sale for.


----------



## pietcux

You mean you want a Qickstep FF?


----------



## rasmushorn

pietcux said:


> You mean you want a Qickstep FF?


----------



## Argo Duck

@audionewbi what did you like more about the Jazz than the Classic? Yes the ff mod's promise of more microdetail is compelling. Cheers.


----------



## Focker

Though I can't say I like the Jazz more than the Classic, the Jazz is a fantastic amp and an incredible bargain....can't wait to see what the ff upgrade does to it.


----------



## audionewbi

argo duck said:


> @audionewbi what did you like more about the Jazz than the Classic? Yes the ff mod's promise of more microdetail is compelling. Cheers.



I cannot pinpoint it but paired with hd600 I like it just a little more.

But I think this weekend I will be ordering the classic.

I also love to see a quickstep ff too


----------



## pietcux

I have the Jazz FF for some time now. It is a very interesting amp due to the FF update. It seems to be made with the Sennheiser HD650 in mind. It simply unveils the veil. But not in a way that you simply use a treble eq, the FF technique lifts the details into the light, while the noise remains in the darkness. So this is not like a treble peak that many headphones produce to add details to the sound and that creates fatigue over time, it is recreating those details. The passive components and my ears needed some time to adjust, but now I am simply blown away from the bonus that is added to nearly all of the tracks I did listen so far. This is what I call High-Res done right. Even out of my large 320 KB AAC collection.
  
*Kudos to Jan Meier*
  
 ps. : Jan, now we need a portable with FF technology. How about updating my beloved Stepdance??


----------



## paco0762

Hi there,
 Is any one test Corda JAZZ with Impedance 62 Ohms headphones - in my case Im talking about AKG K712pro. Is it Corda have enough power to fully wake up 62 impedance (with >1 Watt expect). Really interesting this amp. after all posts.
  
 Best Regards
 Andy


----------



## pietcux

paco0762 said:


> Hi there,
> Is any one test Corda JAZZ with Impedance 62 Ohms headphones - in my case Im talking about AKG K712pro. Is it Corda have enough power to fully wake up 62 impedance (with >1 Watt expect). Really interesting this amp. after all posts.
> 
> Best Regards
> Andy


 

 Hi Paco, the Jazz can drive the Sennheiser HD 650 with ease to ear bleeding levels. The K712 shouldn't be a problem even though it is considered to be hard to drive. I am sure it will shine on the Jazz, especially with the FF upgrade.


----------



## paco0762

pietcux said:


> Hi Paco, the Jazz can drive the Sennheiser HD 650 with ease to ear bleeding levels. The K712 shouldn't be a problem even though it is considered to be hard to drive. I am sure it will shine on the Jazz, especially with the FF upgrade.


 

 Hi Pietcux
 Thanks with your feedback - quate appreciate! Have first my post in this forum and already have positive answer.
 Compare 600 Ohms HD650 vs 65 Ohms of K712 - a bit hard for me to be 101% sure ). Will try also to chat with Jan - just to look his opinion - and, yes, according to the Jazz specification with 5 Watts out - it's shouldn't be a problem to have enough power.
  
 more time -thanks with your attention
  
 \\\Paco


----------



## BobMonkhouse

It's a long shot but has anybody have a chance to compare the JAZZ (ff) with the amp in Grace Design m9XX?


----------



## pietcux

Due to the advent of the new Sennheiser HD 800S, I was able to shoot a used HD 800 standard a few days ago for Avery good price. Second hand from the local dealer from whom I purchased my HD 650 some time ago. Just to inform you guys, the Jazz FF lets the HD 800 truly sing. Highly recommended. Listening to Pink Floyd Meddle right now.


----------



## Sam21

hey guys, I am interested in this Amp but first I wanna know the power ratings at different impedances for this amp.
  
 what is the outputted power in milliwatts per channel at the following impedances :
  
 16 
  
 32
  
 50
  
 100
  
 300
  
 600


----------



## hekoheko

sam21 said:


> hey guys, I am interested in this Amp but first I wanna know the power ratings at different impedances for this amp.
> 
> what is the outputted power in milliwatts per channel at the following impedances :
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, I asked Jan the same question few years back and got the following answer:
  

"1.5 Watt/channel at 32 Ohm

1.1 Watt/channel at 100 Ohm

0.4 Watt/channel at 300 Ohm"
  
I'm now trying to choose between Jazz and Classic.
I have HD600, but want to try Hifiman HE-400i's in the future, I think Jazz would be enough.


----------



## Focker

hekoheko said:


> Hi, I asked Jan the same question few years back and got the following answer:
> 
> 
> "1.5 Watt/channel at 32 Ohm
> ...


 
  
 You'll find differing opinions on the power issue, but there are a LOT of us with planar experience who are proponents of having plenty of power on tap. The classic will put out over 4wpc into 32ohm, if I remember correctly...it's a pretty significant difference. Some will say you don't need that extra reserve - and Im not one to argue the point on a technical basis - I can only go by what my experience has been...planars love having reserve on tap. 
  
 That said, the Jazz is one of the best kept secrets in audio, IMO. Jan will tell you it's one of the best amps he's ever put out.


----------



## Aplle

I'm sure this amp would pair well with my HD 650s, but how does it fare with IEMs and sensitive headphones?


----------



## Focker

aplle said:


> I'm sure this amp would pair well with my HD 650s, but how does it fare with IEMs and sensitive headphones?


 
  
 I've used my Jazz with Grados, various IEMs, easy-to-drive planars, hard-to-drive planars, 600ohm T1s, 300ohm HD700s, etc. There's a reason why I've kept this amp around for four years...it does a great job with everything I throw at it. If you like an amp to do it's job and get out of the way, and not impart any particular sonic quality onto the music (i.e. if you like a neutral amp), the Jazz is a great choice. The fact that you get a "lite" version of Jan's crossfeed circuit is nothing but frosting on the cake. It's a very subtle effect that does exactly what he says it'll do...reduces fatigue and allows for a slightly more natural presentation. I actually sometimes dont even notice it while Im listening, it's when I switch to another amp after using one of my two Meier amps that it becomes noticable. That's actually a good thing...it means that it's not something that's standing out, and it "fits" better with what natural sound reproduction should be. 
  
 I've had so many offers to buy my Jazz, but while the Classic is my main amp, I would never part with this little beauty. Well, except for when I (finally) get around to sending it back to Jan for the FF upgrade


----------



## pietcux

aplle said:


> I'm sure this amp would pair well with my HD 650s, but how does it fare with IEMs and sensitive headphones?


 

 I would like to tell you how my Sennheiser IE800 or Sony EX1000 sound with my Jazz FF, but I have no adapter on hand, lol.......


----------



## rasmushorn

focker said:


> I've had so many offers to buy my Jazz, but while the Classic is my main amp, I would never part with this little beauty. Well, except for when I (finally) get around to sending it back to Jan for the FF upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> You should get the ff upgrade done on the Jazz as soon as you can. Or buy a new ff Jazz amp and sell the original. With the Jazz the ff upgrade is worth all the money and it just gets even better and a more "high end" sound. I'm sure you will like it


----------



## Focker

rasmushorn said:


> You should get the ff upgrade done on the Jazz as soon as you can. Or buy a new ff Jazz amp and sell the original. With the Jazz the ff upgrade is worth all the money and it just gets even better and a more "high end" sound. I'm sure you will like it


 
  
 You're so right...I've been so busy at work the last few months, music has been my therapy...I haven't had the will power to send my gear bac to Jan and be without it for a few weeks lol. 
  
 I really do need to do that, though...I've heard nothing but great things about this upgrade. And I've dealt with Jan long enough now that I trust him 100%.


----------



## HPiper

Has anyone had the chanced to listen to both the Jazz and the Classic. Is the Classic a major upgrade in sq over the Jazz?


----------



## Focker

hpiper said:


> Has anyone had the chanced to listen to both the Jazz and the Classic. Is the Classic a major upgrade in sq over the Jazz?


 
  
 No, it's not a major upgrade, but it's a better amp and worth the price difference, in my opinion. First of all you get Jan's full crossfeed circuit, vs a lite version on the Jazz. You also get quite a bit more reserve, which can be good for headphones that prefer a little more juice, such as planar magnetics. 
  
 You won't hear a night and day difference, though, no. That's due in large part to the Jazz being a very fine amp.


----------



## VRacer-111

I would just like to say that thanks to everyone in this thread I now have a JAZZ-ff 

Have it paired with a Yamaha DVD-S1800 SACD player as the source and driving a pair of modded Denon AH-D2000's. Really couldn't be more satisfied with it, finally brought out the bass in the phones I've been missing all these years and the clarity increase is noticeable. Do now notice that the bass response on the phones is not as good as I thought they were before though....arrgh.... you don't have to point out the faults in my phones JAZZ-ff, they were near perfect before you came along! LOL... Have a pair of T50RP Mark III coming in early next week, which is also one of the reasons I went with the JAZZ-ff... so will see how that goes soon. And the Massdrop Purplehearts are going to replace the Denon AH-D2000's...so there should be some tighter bass in the future.

Meier-Audio will always be on my radar from now on.


----------



## Focker

vracer-111 said:


> I would just like to say that thanks to everyone in this thread I now have a JAZZ-ff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats!!


----------



## Shogster

What do i have to do if i want the Jazz-ff but i can't afford the Daccord?What are good Dac pairings to go with the Jazz?Preferably in the $400-$500 range.


----------



## Argo Duck

^ Depends what sound you want. Hard to help if you don't give information. A 'good' DAC pairing is anything that suits preference.

Hint: Jan Meier focuses on neutrality and I understand you should expect nice microdetail from ff. If this is what you want you need a DAC _like_ Daccord, which might mean a well-executed Wolfson design...


----------



## Shogster

argo duck said:


> ^ Depends what sound you want. Hard to help if you don't give information. A 'good' DAC pairing is anything that suits preference.
> 
> Hint: Jan Meier focuses on neutrality and I understand you should expect nice microdetail from ff. If this is what you want you need a DAC _like_ Daccord, which might mean a well-executed Wolfson design...


Well okay. The only dac i have heard is the Fiio E10k. It is on the warm side, and i would like something a bit brighter. I don't really know what should i expect with a new Dac, so at this point im up for anything.Also preamp outputs would are needed for my speakers.


----------



## Argo Duck

Take a look at the line of [@]http://schiit.com/products[/@]. Their DACs start at $99 and are well thought of. Your budget doesn't include their multi-bit, Mike Moffat special-sauce option (around $600 for the Bifrost Multibit) but I own the original Bifrost, since much improved.

It had a 'lit' rather than bright presentation: great clarity, a little quick and dry which produced cleanly separated notes in fast passages when - strictly speaking - there probably should have been a little more overhang (i.e. harmonics should have rung on a little longer, giving more connection). It was not as good TME as Jan's StageDAC (before the Daccord's) but easily beat the original, much more costly Eastern Electric MiniMax DAC.

And, as I say, they subsequently released upgrade boards (Schiit stuff is modular and upgradeable, often DIY) _which I understand_ fixed the slight dryness.

I'm sure there are many other options. Only mention Schiit as they are among those known for good VFM and their customer service is widely seen as terrific...


----------



## Shogster

argo duck said:


> Take a look at the line of [@]http://schiit.com/products[/@]. Their DACs start at $99 and are well thought of. Your budget doesn't include their multi-bit, Mike Moffat special-sauce option (around $600 for the Bifrost Multibit) but I own the original Bifrost, since much improved.
> 
> It had a 'lit' rather than bright presentation: great clarity, a little quick and dry which produced cleanly separated notes in fast passages when - strictly speaking - there probably should have been a little more overhang (i.e. harmonics should have rung on a little longer, giving more connection). It was not as good TME as Jan's StageDAC (before the Daccord's) but easily beat the original, much more costly Eastern Electric MiniMax DAC.
> 
> ...


For a while i was dead set on a MMU stack, but i decided to hold off and buy a better headphones than my ath m50x. So i found about the Purplehearts and started my search for a dac amp combo.And just yesterday a friend of my dad i was talking about that, told me he has a Parasound Zdac v2 that he recently got. Its funny because i was looking at the Zdac few days ago. Based on the reviews of the old and the new Zdac, i was considering it, but its headphone amp is not that good. It has a 10ohm output impedance, and the Th-X00 are 25ohm,and they do sound better with a lower impedance amp. So when i got the Zdac here, connected it to my lsr305 speakers.. Well i was blown away. So much more detail,and overall a huge difference with my Fiio, but that is to be expected. So yeah, in short i am sold on the Zdac. It fits my needs well, since i can use it with my speakers. But the headphone amp i was OK with. So i after a bit of searching i stumbled on the Corda Jazz. I am still reading reviews and topics about it here and i am really interested if it will pair nicely with the Zdac. It has a low output impedance so i think it will be great with the thx00s.


----------



## Argo Duck

Sounds good. I see no reason why the Jazz would _not_ pair well. Btw, I have owned many Corda amps but not the Jazz. Nevertheless, all Jan's amps are good enough to pair with any gear IME, and from your description I think this would include the Zdac.

Yesterday I used Jan's _Classic_ with the Schiit _Yggdrasil_ (and Audez'e LCD3F phones) and it simply sounds - great! I prefer the 3F over Senn HD800 but the 800 sounded particularly sublime.

I agree that 10 ohms Z-out is too high for 25-ohm phones. There would be a substantial midrange hump with too much warmth and muddy bass IIRC. And yes, Jan's designs have had low Z-out for many years now.

Good luck.


----------



## Aplle

I think the X00 (mahogany) pairs nicely with the Jazz-ff, the bass is more controlled than with other amps I've tried, and overall it sounds more balanced. The Jazz-ff lacks a pre-amp out for speakers though.


----------



## Shogster

aplle said:


> I think the X00 (mahogany) pairs nicely with the Jazz-ff, the bass is more controlled than with other amps I've tried, and overall it sounds more balanced. The Jazz-ff lacks a pre-amp out for speakers though.


The Zdac has balanced and unbalanced fixed/variable outputs. So im guessing when i want to use the speakers it shouls be on variable, when i use the amp and headphones on fixed.


----------



## Aplle

shogster said:


> The Zdac has balanced and unbalanced fixed/variable outputs. So im guessing when i want to use the speakers it shouls be on variable, when i use the amp and headphones on fixed.


 
 I'm not sure how that would work, it seems like you wouldn't be able to use the balanced outs unless you opted for a different amp.


----------



## Shogster

aplle said:


> I'm not sure how that would work, it seems like you wouldn't be able to use the balanced outs unless you opted for a different amp.


The LSR305 have balanced inputs so i would be using them with the speakers, and use the unbalanced outputs for the amp.And when i want to use hp's i will switch the outs to fixed and turn off the speakers and use the amp. At least thats how i thought it would work?


----------



## Aplle

shogster said:


> The LSR305 have balanced inputs so i would be using them with the speakers, and use the unbalanced outputs for the amp.And when i want to use hp's i will switch the outs to fixed and turn off the speakers and use the amp. At least thats how i thought it would work?


 
 Oh, I get it. I'm not really familiar with the Zdac, but I don't see any reason why that wouldn't work. And yes, I would use the fixed output setting with the Jazz. I'm sure it would work either way though.


----------



## starence (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't really write full reviews, but I have owned the Jazz-ff for about 6 months and thought I would share my impressions. 

 First, I like the size of this amp and layout of the buttons and switches. All the controls are on the front of the amp and easily accessible. The volume knob is smooth, and it's easy to make small adjustments. The Jazz gets slightly warm when it has been on for a while, but never gets hot. Unfortunately, it doesn't have a pre-amp output.

 This amp sounds good with all the headphones I've tried. I like that you can use it to drive sensitive headphones as well as 300-600 ohm dynamics. The bass and treble on the Jazz are well extended, but to my ears the mids are slightly recessed. Or perhaps the mids are just overshadowed by the amp's detailed highs. In any case, I enjoy the Jazz-ff very much, and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I have a question here....
I recently listened to jazz ff(my friend had it)

I have a diy agdr audio cmoy dual op1688....

With some tweak done by me

Silver gold mundorf soldering over PCB

Highest quality Caps and resistors(handmatched)

it has 150mA output to 2.2nF load...which is far more than enough and is far the best amp i have listened spec wise after agdr audio objective desk super amp

My question is when i listened to jazz earlier and compared to my cmoy...

Jazz was thrown out of competition


But Jazz FF was something different..how can it be so different from jazz normal

It took over my cmoy in imaging and soundstage was kept same as jazz...

Jazz- it felt colourful...not accurate

Jazz ff- Man, this amp is on sound correction steroids...this makes all my instrument sharper, accurate....the guitar felt in heart

Cmoy duo- clinical, super soundstage, but after jazz ff....image sounds a lot less accurate


Meier how did or i will ask what did sparked you while you were making ff

Tell me the spark


----------



## Richter Di

dhruvmeena96 said:


> But Jazz FF was something different..how can it be so different from jazz normal
> 
> It took over my cmoy in imaging and soundstage was kept same as jazz...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am so happy that you like the ff. For me it was really an eye opener.
 As Jan Meier is a friend of mine I can tell you as an outside observation that he really does an iterative process. He thinks about the stuff from a technical perspective and then builds it, tests it with his ears and then starts to refine it. That is at least how I understood it from our discussions. Later in the process he shows his ideas and prototypes to a small circle of friends who he trusts. Now in the case of the ff I did at this stage some blind testing not knowing when the original circuit was working and when the modified was working. Both for the amp and the DAC.
 So when I had done my listening I had to tell Jan at which position I heard what. The ff was so easy to detect as it made a huge difference for me. The technical idea you can read about on his website, but the magic it does by helping the amplification stage not to be caught up in the bass area, is incredible. I just love what Jan does and I can tell you there will be more great things in the future. He is just a wizard.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

richter di said:


> I am so happy that you like the ff. For me it was really an eye opener.
> As Jan Meier is a friend of mine I can tell you as an outside observation that he really does an iterative process. He thinks about the stuff from a technical perspective and then builds it, tests it with his ears and then starts to refine it. That is at least how I understood it from our discussions. Later in the process he shows his ideas and prototypes to a small circle of friends who he trusts. Now in the case of the ff I did at this stage some blind testing not knowing when the original circuit was working and when the modified was working. Both for the amp and the DAC.
> 
> So when I had done my listening I had to tell Jan at which position I heard what. The ff was so easy to detect as it made a huge difference for me. The technical idea you can read about on his website, but the magic it does by helping the amplification stage not to be caught up in the bass area, is incredible. I just love what Jan does and I can tell you there will be more great things in the future. He is just a wizard.




i am waiting for the day when all the best diy'er engineer comes at a single stage and create something which shakes the stage of audio community

Jan meier is one of the greatest person and i think all those people who create a technically correct and superior devices are great than those who make stupid design with exotic component.


But i think he still has to take down nwavguy's Objective desktop(modified by agdraudio) and agdr audio cmoy.

Agdr audio nwavguy objective desk is pinnacle of amplifier for me. Powered by burson audio v5d at voltage amplification stage is able to take benchmark DAC 2 and throw a glass full of water on it.


So my suggestion to Jan meier, next time create something so great which takes decades to be outperformed.

And problem with ff is high sensitivity iem like triple fi is getting hissy and rough of cymballs and air while smooth on mid vocal which sound little unnatural....but not with senn hd800s and mad dogz


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Druhvmeena96,
  
 Needless to say that I'm very happy, that you like the JAZZ-FF so much.
  
 > So my suggestion to Jan meier, next time create something so great which takes decades to be outperformed.
  
 Please be noted, that the goal of making the original JAZZ never was to make the best amplifier available. Primary goal was to make the best amplifier at a low price point. Sure, at the time I was well able to make a better amp, but that would have cost much more.
  
 My suggestion is you try the CORDA CLASSIC or CLASSIC-FF. Those are more in the line of making one of the best amps around, even if the price is still very moderate!
  
 And as for a real super-amp? I'm currently working on it!!
  


 Jan


----------



## pietcux

I am listening to the latest Yello Album "Toy" through my Jazz FF right now and could not be happier. The Jazz is fed by my Sony ZX1 DAP into my Sony Z7 headphones right now. Makes the Z7 really sing and has a good control over the bass of the 70mm drivers. So Jan you might not have intended to create an end game amp with the Jazz, but with your lovely FF mod it got something very special to me.
 What about a DAC with the same form factor of the Jazz and FF tech inside?


----------



## rasmushorn

jan meier said:


> My suggestion is you try the CORDA CLASSIC or CLASSIC-FF. Those are more in the line of making one of the best amps around, even if the price is still very moderate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Super amp! Exciting news 
  
 I can only testify that the Corda Classic-ff is a great amplifier with great synergy with almost anything except Grados (in my opinion).


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Ok....my test on jazz ff with digital eq correction of my audeze lcd4. This was done by mathEq after doing it flat by innerfidelity......so it is ideal flat to my ear.

Jazz ff review is......



Bro i can understand what ff is now. Correctly

It isnt about colouration, resolution etc.

It is like when you listen two instrument and vocal at same time...it happens that our ear select the dominating tone more which mask away other two making them sound a little less.

FF correct this and gives me feeling of sound a little more clear and natural and helped me listen for more hours....

If this is implemented with very exotic components and very tight match calculation....you can result your noise go down.


The sounf was a little edgy though but was a lot below trouble level and sound was very natural and seperable.

It is like vibrancy rather than saturation. Making dull color a little colorful and oversaturated a little less.



This is what i experienced this far


----------



## silvahr

I' m really interested in Jazz ff. I have Audioquest Nighthawk and iFi iDac2 and I think Jazz can bring something to this pair.
Can someone please tell me how many time between the order and the deliver (to Europe).
Thanks in advance and happy listenings.


----------



## pietcux

silvahr said:


> I' m really interested in Jazz ff. I have Audioquest Nighthawk and iFi iDac2 and I think Jazz can bring something to this pair.
> Can someone please tell me how many time between the order and the deliver (to Europe).
> Thanks in advance and happy listenings.



They should have the Non FF on stock. The modification might take a day or two. Delivery to Portugal is less than a week. Within two weeks you should have it.


----------



## silvahr

pietcux said:


> They should have the Non FF on stock. The modification might take a day or two. Delivery to Portugal is less than a week. Within two weeks you should have it.


 
 Thank you!
 After reading hours and hours about Jazz and others in the same price range, I think i'll go for it!
 Doesn't have the hype of others but i have the feeling it's the best option to me.
 If the Jazz is a good choice for HD650, then it will be a good choice to the Nighthawk's (some similarities between HD650 and Nighthawk's).
 Thanks again *pietcux* for the answer and for the several posts about Jazz ff.
 Helped me a lot!


----------



## pietcux

silvahr said:


> Thank you!
> After reading hours and hours about Jazz and others in the same price range, I think i'll go for it!
> Doesn't have the hype of others but i have the feeling it's the best option to me.
> If the Jazz is a good choice for HD650, then it will be a good choice to the Nighthawk's (some [COLOR=333333]similarities between HD650 and [/COLOR]Nighthawk's).
> ...



Right now I am listening through Sony ZX1 > Meier Audio Jazz FF > SONY Z1R headphone. Even aac 256 kbps sound rich and engaging. The bass is super tight and powerfull,the mids are smooth and the treble details are plenty,but still smooth and absolute not fatiguing.


----------



## RazorJack

jan meier said:


> And as for a real super-amp? I'm currently working on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jan


 
  
 Sounds awesome, keep us posted!


----------



## mocenigo

jan meier said:


> My suggestion is you try the CORDA CLASSIC or CLASSIC-FF. Those are more in the line of making one of the best amps around, even if the price is still very moderate!


 
  
 Hi Jan. How would you judge the pairing of the CLASSIC-FF with an AKG K812?
  
 I recently bought these cans and I am NOT planning to mod them to make them balanced.
  
 I am currently looking around for suitable headamps and I have limited the choice to just a few amps, and I intend to audition a subset (probably the Burson Soloist SL MKII or Conductor V2, your CLASSIC-FF, Audio-gd C-2 11th anniversary). Some of my preselection criteria are: very low output impedance, capable of driving with generous current output, in class A at least in the range that I need, if possible attenuation with relais and resistances or exceptional. For me, among other things, supporting a designer/vendor in Europe would be a plus as well...
  
  Roberto


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Mocenigo,
  
 technically the CLASSIC models have more than enough power to pair with any dynamic headphone currently on the market. Whether a specific pairing is a good match is a matter of personal taste.
  
 The CLASSIC-FF is a very neutral amp that shows an extreme high level of microdetail but without any harshness. The sound is silky and has great flow. It is especially recommended for people who prefer to listen to acustical music (Classic, Jazz, ....).
  
 > I have limited the choice to just a few amps, and I intend to audition a subset
  
 To try a number of amps always is the best advice one can give.
  
 But don't underestimate the advantages of crossfeed!!
  


 Jan


----------



## VRacer-111

Just a few days ago I got in a DAC I had been wanting to get for a while to pair with the JAZZ-ff ... the Schiit Bifrost (AK4490 version). Really like how they pair together from hearing the setup over the last few days...much improvement in detail and low end. In listening with the TH-X00 Purplehearts, the bass is simply WOW, much harder hitting and with greater extension and fine detail!


----------



## mocenigo

jan meier said:


> Dear Mocenigo,
> 
> technically the CLASSIC models have more than enough power to pair with any dynamic headphone currently on the market. Whether a specific pairing is a good match is a matter of personal taste.
> 
> ...


 
 Your implementation of crossfeed and the FF design are indeed two of the things that attract me to the Classic (and the very large filtering capacitance, and the adaptive ground). I can do cross feed in SW because my sources are multi-TB hard drives with all my music in digital form, but less strain on the CPU is always better.
  
 What is the usual channel separation in the Classic and in the Jazz without crossfeed on?
  
  Roberto


----------



## Sigmaaa

I've just ordered my Corda Jazz today and waiting for it to arrive. The main reason was the crossfeed. I really cannot understand how people can listen some of the albums without it. Some albums are kinda ok without, but some of them are mixed with 100% separation of some sounds between channels, with one instruments or a whole range of sounds coming only from one channel. When you listen to loudspeakers, both ears hear any single sound, they just locate it to the left or to the right. Having an instrument playing only in one ear is torture for me, it almost gives me a feeling of disorientation and dizziness.
 You can listen to "John Coltrane - Giant Steps" with and without crossfeed and see the difference.
 Looked at the photos, the amp looks so nice and solid. The design is simple and sober, close to a professional instrument. I really don't like some of the newer bad-taste designs that seem flimsy and cheap.


----------



## Shure or bust

I wouldn't spend more on a amp just fro cross feed imo It might work on 3/10 tracks if that.


----------



## mocenigo

shure or bust said:


> I wouldn't spend more on a amp just fro cross feed imo It might work on 3/10 tracks if that.




I agree on this. It may be a nice feature, but you can do it as well in SW. I rip everything and then listen through moOde. But I understand that some people still listen from a transport. And then vinyl folks.

 Roberto


----------



## Sigmaaa

SW = software? Then let me tell you, the software crossfeed is horrible. I've tried Creative 3d, dolby headphone, two foobar plugins (one was called Meier filter, I don't know if it has anything to do with Jan Meier) and they cannot come close to the crossfeed circuit in my iFi iCan amplifier. The software crossfeed destroys the sound. I've also listened to a crossfeed circuit in an amplifier a long time ago, can't remember the brand, and it also sounded very good. I hope the crossfeed in the Corda Jazz is also good sounding.
  
 For me the benefit of crossfeeding is almost always present, most songs have sounds which come too much from one channel and some of them are even unbearable for me.


----------



## mocenigo

sigmaaa said:


> SW = software? Then let me tell you, the software crossfeed is horrible. I've tried Creative 3d, dolby headphone, two foobar plugins (one was called Meier filter, I don't know if it has anything to do with Jan Meier) and they cannot come close to the crossfeed circuit in my iFi iCan amplifier. The software crossfeed destroys the sound. I've also listened to a crossfeed circuit in an amplifier a long time ago, can't remember the brand, and it also sounded very good. I hope the crossfeed in the Corda Jazz is also good sounding.
> 
> For me the benefit of crossfeeding is almost always present, most songs have sounds which come too much from one channel and some of them are even unbearable for me.




Point taken. But SW algorithms can always be improved. It does not surprise me that Creative and Dolby are crap 

 Roberto


----------



## Shure or bust

Meier concerto vs corda classic ?


----------



## Argo Duck

shure or bust said:


> Meier concerto vs corda classic ?




Run a search. Probably in the classic thread. _Somewhere_ in there I posted impressions of the differences. Long time since I listened to concerto but _from memory_ it has a quicker (faster decay), lighter, brighter sound. Classic has more weight or body, notes decay more naturally TME, is slightly warmer and has a well-differentiated, convincing sound-stage.

I enjoyed my concerto, but found/find the classic much 'better'. The classic is a very good amp which - IMHO - fully achieves Jan's goal of performance that far exceeds its price.

I think others have commented and at least one person chose _the concerto_ based on my notes at least.


----------



## sbtruitt

I was lucky enough to recently find a near mint Corda Jazz ff on eBay.
I've been wanting to get a Corda amp with crossfeed for some time. I made a passive crossfeed based on a Linkwitz design, and would hate to listen to headphones without crossfeed. Its great that I now have it integrated into the amp.

To the amp, I think it sounds excellent. 'Clarity' is the word that best describes it - its sound is clean and clear and it broadens the soundstage nicely. With my HE-400i, its a perfect combination.

@Jan - Great souding amp! Did you use a bit more subtle crossfeed circuit on the Jazz?


----------



## Focker

shure or bust said:


> I wouldn't spend more on a amp just fro cross feed imo It might work on 3/10 tracks if that.


 
  
 Definitely not my experience. Jan's crossfeed circuit allows for a more natural prsentation across the board to my ears. It's usually when I am without it that I can tell the difference...not so much when I have it engaged. To me, that's a sign that it's a beautiful design.


----------



## Argo Duck

focker said:


> Definitely not my experience. Jan's crossfeed circuit allows for a more natural prsentation across the board to my ears. It's usually when I am without it that I can tell the difference...not so much when I have it engaged. To me, that's a sign that it's a beautiful design.




My experience too. The fruit of Jan's training in biophysics and his astute electronic design skills IMHO.


----------



## Focker

argo duck said:


> My experience too. The fruit of Jan's training in biophysics and his astute electronic design skills IMHO.


 
  
 Yep, I swear by his crossfeed circuit. I love that I can only really notice it when I dont have it. If it stood out on each track I'd consider it a poor design. It helps headphones sound more natural, thus less noticable that you're listening that way. 
  
 I've been using his gear for years now...still no desire to change, unless and until he comes out with something better. Just good, solid value. Beautifully drives every headphone I have, and especially the LCD-X.


----------



## RazorJack

argo duck said:


> My experience too. The fruit of Jan's training in biophysics and his astute electronic design skills IMHO.


 
  
 Haha, yes. I admire Dr. Meier's humble and modest perspective about himself not being an electrical engineer as he has emphasized before (his PhD is in biomedical engineering!). While it's obvious that his creations are some of the best in the world of hi-fi, and I imagine lots of electrical engineers are highly impressed by his work!


----------



## Sigmaaa

My Corda Jazz has arrived. I'm pleased with the sound and the crossfeed. As I said before, when an instrument is playing only in one ear or the sound in jumping frantically from one ear to the other is like hell for me, the crossfeed makes these effects more speaker-like. Crossfeed music should be considered normal in headphones, since it resembles a lot more to the speaker sound.
  
 The power LED is very aggressive though, and it protrudes, so it's hard to cover. I have to find a way to disconnect it or cover it in some way. I tried to turn the face of the amp away, but it looks strange and hard to use. It's the most powerful LED I've seen in any electronic device.
  
 It looks a lot better than my iFi iCan SE, solid, serious, not like a flimsy toy.


----------



## VRacer-111

If you think the JAZZ-ff has an intense LED, try the LED on a Schiit Bifrost - white and intense! The one thing that bugs me about it. I'm much more pleased with the one on the JAZZ-ff.


----------



## pietcux

vracer-111 said:


> If you think the JAZZ-ff has an intense LED, try the LED on a Schiit Bifrost - white and intense! The one thing that bugs me about it. I'm much more pleased with the one on the JAZZ-ff.



Is it a multibit Bifrost? I was thinking about adding it to my Jazz ff several times already.


----------



## Argo Duck

I have experience with one Schiit multibit dac (Yggdrasil). It pairs superbly with the Meier Classic (not yet ff).

Slightly off topic - as this is not the Meier Stagedac or Daccord thread - meantime the stagedac is what I use in my office, second _only_ to the Yggdrasil. I prefer it to e.g. the Eastern Electric MiniMax DAC (version 1) and the BMC Puredac.


----------



## VRacer-111

pietcux said:


> Is it a multibit Bifrost? I was thinking about adding it to my Jazz ff several times already.




No, it's the AK4490 version.


----------



## x7007

How did you get the special DT990 made for Shoggy ?


----------



## chucky27

Hi, I have audio-gd DAC-19 and Corda Jazz-FF driving HD650 and I can hear music clearly even if i turn down the volume to the lowest value and low gain. Does anyone know if that is expected behavior (because of too 'hot' dac output) ?


----------



## RazorJack

With my T1 I can also still hear the music when the Corda Jazz is turned all the way down on low gain, but usually very faint on most normal recordings.
  
 If it's still too loud I suppose the only thing you can do is turn the volume down digitally with whatever software you are using. Should be fine, personally I'm not buying any of the myths about audible sound quality loss due to turning the volume down using software 
  
 With that said, I don't think the Jazz was designed to use with very sensitive headphones, but regardless of that it is very versatile assuming the input signal is at line level.


----------



## Shoggy

x7007 said:


> How did you get the special DT990 made for Shoggy ?


 

 My headphones are from the MANUFAKTUR series where you can select from different materials, colors etc. and you can also have a personal engraving


----------



## chucky27

razorjack said:


> With my T1 I can also still hear the music when the Corda Jazz is turned all the way down on low gain, but usually very faint on most normal recordings.
> 
> If it's still too loud I suppose the only thing you can do is turn the volume down digitally with whatever software you are using. Should be fine, personally I'm not buying any of the myths about audible sound quality loss due to turning the volume down using software
> 
> With that said, I don't think the Jazz was designed to use with very sensitive headphones, but regardless of that it is very versatile assuming the input signal is at line level.


 

 Thanks for the info. I have no issue with hearing sound when it's turned down, just wanted to know if that was expected and not a malfunction.


----------



## VRacer-111

chucky27 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have no issue with hearing sound when it's turned down, just wanted to know if that was expected and not a malfunction.




Yes, perfectly normal for sound to play at a low volume level with the JAZ-ff knob all the way down. Both the Schiit Bifrost DAC and Audioquest Dragonfly Red DAC/amp I have do this with the JAZZ-ff amp.


----------



## Sigmaaa

When I opened my Corda Jazz I saw that one of the power leads had over half of the strands snapped, not tied to the PCB, I don't know if because of my manipulation or it was already like that. It has about 10-12 strands and only about 4-5 were still glued to the pcb. I put it back like that and used it for several days without problem but can anybody tell me if it's dangerous, if the cable can overheat or melt or the performance be impacted by this? Thanks!


----------



## pietcux

Sigmaaa said:


> When I opened my Corda Jazz I saw that one of the power leads had over half of the strands snapped, not tied to the PCB, I don't know if because of my manipulation or it was already like that. It has about 10-12 strands and only about 4-5 were still glued to the pcb. I put it back like that and used it for several days without problem but can anybody tell me if it's dangerous, if the cable can overheat or melt or the performance be impacted by this? Thanks!


Please post a picture. But honestly, you might want to have that repaired.


----------



## Sigmaaa

I can't take a pic because I only have the phone camera at the moment, which is wideangle and not good for this and I've just put it back together and I wouldn't want to fiddle with it. One red cable to the power input is left with about half or less of the metal strands tied to the PCB. Are 4-5 thin strands enough to drive power without overheating or impacting performance?


----------



## Jodet

HD700 - Jazz ff or Classic ff?  

All kinds of music, classical, rock, jazz, film scores, acoustic, vocals.....


----------



## VRacer-111

Jodet said:


> HD700 - Jazz ff or Classic ff?
> 
> All kinds of music, classical, rock, jazz, film scores, acoustic, vocals.....



What about a Gustard H10? Seems to be a really good SS amp match for HD 800 and HD 700.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/g...ss-a-output-stage-headphone-amplifier.735828/

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/gustard-h10

I'll be having a couple H10's coming in (one to act as a standard and another to test Opamp configurations on) and plan to compare against the JAZZ-ff. I'm sure the Classic-ff would be the Meir to get no matter what headphone... higher capacitance with stronger, more developed crossfeed ability.


----------



## Cornu Ammonis

I'm looking at the Jazz for my HE-500s and while the technology is impressive, I'm concerned about the audible distortion one poster measured past 3 o'clock on both gain settings, as well as the headroom that would be available since I listen to a lot of orchestral and jazz.


----------



## knowhatimean (Jul 13, 2017)

Cornu Ammonis said:


> I'm looking at the Jazz for my HE-500s and while the technology is impressive, I'm concerned about the audible distortion one poster measured past 3 o'clock on both gain settings, as well as the headroom that would be available since I listen to a lot of orchestral and jazz.


I listen to Orchestral music almost exclusively.... that 32 stepped (64 for the Classic) volume control is just made for wide dynamics music.

I think anyone listening to this music is really cheating themselves out of quite a bit of "performance dynamics" if they have to listen at a volume level past 11:30 or 12 O'clock volume level to achieve a greater "Dynamic Feel" to the music. Greater volume doesn't necessarily equate to greater dynamics,in fact it might even be decreasing the 'window' of audibility of them slightly.

I think it's more a matter of using the gain setting that will better track the headphone you're using Impedance curve. I'm not particularly convinced you can always put the blame of audible distortion on an amplifier as being responsible for it.

I tend to feel that most Acoustical music recordings (even a great portion of the Jazz recording) aren't as prone to distortion problems as other types of recording (That's not to say I think that many of the Recording Engineers should stop letting Producers destroy their work; Or am I ?) (Couldn't help myself here;but if the Shoe Fits.......)


----------



## jokostyle

Jan Meier said:


> And as for a real super-amp? I'm currently working on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jan



Hi,

Have you something to say about it at this time ?


----------



## rasmushorn

jokostyle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you something to say about it at this time ?



I can't wait for news about this.


----------



## Richter Di

jokostyle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you something to say about it at this time ?



I heard two prototype versions of this and they were stunning! Something to look forward to.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,

this week I finally managed to get the one-box-prototypes running.

It hasn't been an easy job. Especially because the compiler software to create the programm for the DSP was found to be rather "buggy".

But the sonic results right now are already quite spectacular.

Now I will start to do some fine-tuning and optimize the functionality of the software.

In around two weeks I hope to post some pictures as well as a description of the many functions (headphone crossfeed, loudspeaker crossfeed, 5-band equalisation, variable notch-filter, balance). Hopefully Head-Fi will allow me to post at this forum, otherwise I will create a website with the info.

Cheers

Jan


----------



## Richter Di

Jan Meier said:


> Dear Headfellows,
> 
> this week I finally managed to get the one-box-prototypes running.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to hear it!


----------



## rasmushorn

I think I am looking forward to be in Berlin in November now....?


----------



## jokostyle

Richter Di said:


> I heard two prototype versions of this and they were stunning! Something to look forward to.


Thanks for this information. Based on what i read here and there Jan's products are more on the neutral "side"; exactly what i want to use, and my secret desire
would be an european GS-X MK2 competitor ( or killer, who knows ? ) even if the Classic ( the classic one -is the FF closer to the GSX ?- ) is a serious one, considering only the single end, according to this review :



> The Meier was the surprise sleeper in the mix of this review. The Meier is designed by Jan Meier in Germany and built in China. The single ended amplifier is very impressive for a single ended design with an exceptional sounding cross-feed feature. The Classic performed extremely well in single ended mode when comparing it to the Mk2 single ended circuitry. The Classic was a little less transparent but had the same excellent way of not getting in the way of the music. The Classic is well designed and engineered, and is a nice solution for people on a budget looking for single ended amplification. The Classic did not embarrass itself against the GSX Mk2. But playing some of the same recordings, and then switching to the balanced side, really showed that the GSX was superior. The GSX sound stage and instrument separation outdistanced the Classic by a large margin. There was more transparency and a deeper silence to the background.


https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2014/04/11/headamp-gsx-mk2/


----------



## Richter Di

jokostyle said:


> Thanks for this information. Based on what i read here and there Jan's products are more on the neutral "side";


Just hearing his next prototype. Will post more in the next days.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,

as promised more info on the new amp can be found at:

http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/soul.htm

Enjoy reading!



Jan


----------



## Muinarc

Jan Meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> as promised more info on the new amp can be found at:
> 
> ...



Very exciting Jan, those are some welcome features in a headphone amp!


----------



## Richter Di

Jan Meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> as promised more info on the new amp can be found at:
> 
> ...


Thank you Jan. I am currently so lucky to have one of the prototypes beside my bed and test it with the HD-800 (French Mod). Can only say the Soul is an incredible DAC/Amplifier combination. 
The notch filter realy makes a big difference.


----------



## Argo Duck

Jan, this is a fantastically interesting and versatile device. Tempting!


----------



## rasmushorn

I'm looking forward to being in Berlin in November.


----------



## RazorJack

Interesting, Jan! 

Just out of curiousity I'd love to hear your newest invention. Although as I am typing this I'm listening to the Concerto + Stagedac combo which have been obsolete for many years now (with the original T1 which I also purchased from Meier Audio almost 6 years ago), however despite that I have zero desire to upgrade!

Wish I could make a trip to Berlin next month


----------



## MRC001 (Oct 27, 2017)

Cornu Ammonis said:


> I'm looking at the Jazz for my HE-500s and while the technology is impressive, I'm concerned about the audible distortion one poster measured past 3 o'clock on both gain settings, as well as the headroom that would be available since I listen to a lot of orchestral and jazz.


I'm the person who measured that.
http://mclements.net/Mike/mrc-blog/blog-140615.html
Under normal operation, THD and IM distortion in the Jazz is too low for me to measure with my basic gear (it's below - 90 dB). But in low gain mode, distortion increases rapidly past the 2:00 position on the volume knob. This is specific to low gain mode. If you have to turn the knob past 2:00, use high gain instead! And this is purely a gain issue, not an output level or power issue. The jazz can get plenty loud (> 1 watt output) without this distortion, so long as it's in high gain mode.
In short, the Jazz's low gain mode is only for efficient IEMs. Most normal headphones use high gain mode. And it has a stepped attenuator volume knob, so unlike an analog potentiometer, it retains perfect channel balance and signal clarity even at low volume knob settings in high gain mode.
I use my Jazz almost every day with my Audeze LCD-2 and Sennheiser HD-600 headphones. It is a fantastic little amp, among the best I've heard even among amps costing many times more.


----------



## Jan Meier

Have you guys noted the November-Sales on the JAZZ models?



Jan


----------



## trellus

Jan Meier said:


> Have you guys noted the November-Sales on the JAZZ models?
> 
> 
> 
> Jan



Wow, the JAZZ-ff for $350 USD!


----------



## zerogorgor

Jan Meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> as promised more info on the new amp can be found at:
> 
> ...



Have been waiting for a DAC/HPA from Meier Audio for some time, finally! Looks like there is no SE output though?


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Oct 29, 2017)

Dedicated thread for Corda SOUL here.  Please keep discussion of the new amp on one thread to make it easier for everyone to find info/impressions.  Jan deserves more exposure.

Who's able to make it to Berlin?  Looking forward to reading descriptions of the SOUL's sound.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 3, 2017)

I took advantage of Jan's November sale and purchased a Corda Jazz ff ($350 USD down from $440 USD).

He describes it as a "fine choice for people who normally prefer tubes".  It's been a while since I've owned a SS amp, so I'm curious.  What does this description imply?  There's just so much variety in the sound of tubes and tube amps. Perhaps it's a lack of harshness/fatigue-inducing sound.

I'm also attracted by my memory of the Concerto, particularly its vanishingly low noise floor: It can cost a lot more than the Jazz to get a tube amp that has this quality.  The on-board cross feed circuit will also be welcome when listening to hard-panned early stereo recordings from my CD player.

As long as I can enjoy my music without unwelcome distractions I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## MRC001

I've owned a Jazz for a couple of years. And several other amps to compare it to. The Jazz is a clean, neutral amp with excellent objective measurements. But comparing to other amps like the JDS Element that measure just as well, the Jazz sounds more musical and refined with a richness to the bass and a sweetness to the mids and highs. Usually I avoid "musical" amps because it's often a code word for euphonic distortion: lack of neutrality or poor objective measurements. I've owned SET tube amps (Pete Millet's Wheatfield HA-2) and the Jazz doesn't sound like a tube amp; its musicality is far more subtle and doesn't get in the way of objective neutrality, clarity or detail.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall

MRC001 said:


> I've owned a Jazz for a couple of years. And several other amps to compare it to. The Jazz is a clean, neutral amp with excellent objective measurements. But comparing to other amps like the JDS Element that measure just as well, the Jazz sounds more musical and refined with a richness to the bass and a sweetness to the mids and highs. Usually I avoid "musical" amps because it's often a code word for euphonic distortion: lack of neutrality or poor objective measurements. I've owned SET tube amps (Pete Millet's Wheatfield HA-2) and the Jazz doesn't sound like a tube amp; its musicality is far more subtle and doesn't get in the way of objective neutrality, clarity or detail.



Helpful comments, thanks.  Do you own the "ff" version?


----------



## MRC001

No, I bought mine before Jan devised the FF circuit.


----------



## ammppp10 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I currently use beyerdynamic t5p 2 gen with dragonfly red (which basically out competed Audeze Deckard I owned). do you think matching my cans with corda JAZZ ff version will present any difference than the dragonfly red in terms of more details, greater soundstage and some more warmth? Thanks!


----------



## VRacer-111

ammppp10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I currently use beyerdynamic t5p 2 gen with dragonfly red (which basically out competed Audeze Deckard I owned). do you think matching my cans with corda JAZZ ff version will present any difference than the dragonfly red in terms of more details, greater soundstage and some more warmth? Thanks!



What will you be using for a DAC?

The main phone I care about DAC/amp need is my modded TH-X00PH.

The only difference I notice between DFR and DFR+JAZZ-ff is slightly better detail and bass, but it also is slighty veiled and slightly less warm sounding than DFR alone. DFR by itself is also clearer and warmer than Schiit Bifrost and JAZZ-ff combo, though the Bifrost/JAZZ-ff combo has better bass and detail than the DFR/JAZZ-ff combo. I really liked the JAZZ-ff mainly for the crossfeed implimentation, that is its forte that it does very well, but the JAZZ-ff is lacking in bass presentation and not completely syncing with my can selection. It has a nicely detailed and clean sound...but doesn't fully bring out everything in my selection of cans, they always felt lacking in different ways. Going to DFR + Gustard H10 amp (with Burson V6 Classic opamps) was a HUGE increase in detail, major BASS bump, no noise at high volume, and better warmth compared to the DFR/JAZZ-ff, and fairly noticeable over the Bifrost/JAZZ-ff combo. But the Gustard X20U DAC / modded H10 amp combo is even much further beyond the Bifrost /JAZZ-ff combo... incredible boost in detail, another boost in bass quality and impact (absolutely INSANE Impact with my modded TH-X00PH), absolutely black background and ZERO noise, and again clearer and smoother sounding. X20U / modded H10 is my endgame setup... only thing that could make it better is a Meier level crossfeed implementation.

The HD700 and M1060, did not work so well with the JAZZ-ff... they absolutely needed the massive power, better detail, and warmth tilt from the Gustard H10 to come alive - JAZZ-ff was too neutral and underpowered for those cans to sound their best from either a DFR or Bifrost.


----------



## ammppp10

thanks for your reply.
so the combination of DFR with Gustard H10 should deliver a significant improvment over DFR alone? again, in terms of details and openness. Doesn't the warm character of the H10 is negatively affecting amount of details and imaging?


----------



## ammppp10

anyway every cans run different with various dacs and specially amps, my beyer t5p 2 gen might be a good match to the jazz ff, i might give it a shot


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 9, 2017)

My Jazz-ff arrived this morning.  Some stream-of-consciousness ramblings:

The sound is clear, clean and smooth.  I was a little concerned that the treble on my ATH-W1000Z would be too aggressive, but this is not the case at all.  Loving this combination of clear and smooth!  Have I already said that?  At this stage I can understand why Jan describes the ""ff" version of the Jazz as a SS amp for tube lovers.  Can't really put my finger on "why" at this stage.

Cross feed circuit is extremely beneficial on certain recordings.  Not subtle at all.  This is something I've missed since the Concerto was retired a few years ago.  Especially helpful when playing back CD's and DSP isn't an option.

Volume control is smoother than I remember the Concerto to have been.  Clicks between steps come through the  headphone, inaudible at low volumes but increasingly apparent the further clockwise you turn.

Transformer hum and hiss are noticeable from about 2.00 o'clock on the pot with no music playing.  As I listen to a lot of classical music (which includes moments of very quiet playing and even silence) this has been a problem for me in the past, especially with tube amps.  The gain switch, however, makes this a moot point as I don't find myself needing to go past noon on the volume control.  I imagine the extra filtering capacitors on the Classic would make all the difference.  Anyway, no hum or hiss under normal listening conditions.

Long story short, I'm enjoying listening to my music with no distractions and no tube-paranoia.  Best $350 I've spent since buying my kids their pet cockatiels.

I'm going to stop typing now so that I can enjoy some quality time with Karen and Richard Carpenter and then onward to The Neil Morse Band.


----------



## MRC001

On high gain, my Jazz is dead quiet at full volume here at work, but at home, it has a bit of low level noise/hum at volumes beyond 2:00 (which I never use, I rarely crank my LCD-2 past 10:00, and even that only for very low level recordings). Power supply filtering only eliminates noise from the power supply. Noise from other sources, for example picked up by the input cables, become "signal" that no amount of power filtering caps can eliminate. I suspect this is where the noise comes from and why it depends on the location. In short, noise might not be a power supply limitation. Try re-routing the amp or cables away from potential interference or noise sources.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 9, 2017)

MRC001 said:


> On high gain, my Jazz is dead quiet at full volume here at work, but at home, it has a bit of low level noise/hum at volumes beyond 2:00 (which I never use, I rarely crank my LCD-2 past 10:00, and even that only for very low level recordings). Power supply filtering only eliminates noise from the power supply. Noise from other sources, for example picked up by the input cables, become "signal" that no amount of power filtering caps can eliminate. I suspect this is where the noise comes from and why it depends on the location. In short, noise might not be a power supply limitation. Try re-routing the amp or cables away from potential interference or noise sources.



Thanks for the pro-user tip, but I'm not going to bother messing around.  I'm sick of messing around with stuff that doesn't matter.  Would rather just listen to music.  In practice the hum isn't an issue at all.


----------



## nlse

@Toad_of_Toad_Hall  when you checked for an amp was this the one, because of the parts used and the expertise of Jan setting together the schematics? how good does it sound compared to all the gear you have used before and listened to?

and all users
is there a chance of getting disappointed in terms of enjoyment and sound, when pairing with higher quality of headphones further on, if you buy this model or without ~ff?

 is there any better amp according to sound, or could this be the one to buy if you want a good sound, to amp with and for future reliability: with and upgrade of dacs and cable for the pricerange?
if they dont make it less expensive in all area of production and materials


and how good does it really sound, with different cables and dacs used?
are there any contender, are there any upgrades in materials, compared,

or this is what you get right now for the money, to the price and sound?


was thinking of pairing it with a higher paced music, will it suitable , or is specific, on buffers, and fast sounds on treble, or hanging on with the music?


more going for the regular version, still ~ff may be better, still not sure to pay 100 euro more for it, for hope for a better pricing later in time, perhaps


----------



## MRC001

nlse said:


> ...
> is there a chance of getting disappointed in terms of enjoyment and sound, when pairing with higher quality of headphones further on, if you buy this model or without ~ff?
> ...
> is there any better amp according to sound, or could this be the one to buy if you want a good sound, to amp with and for future reliability: with and upgrade of dacs and cable for the pricerange?


Those are subjective questions. Of course there's always a better sounding amp, just ask enough people, they'll tell you  You can always find a piece of kit that takes the engineering (and price) to another level. Some people would be disappointed not owning that kit, no matter how good their own kit is, and whether or not they hear any difference. Other people will find something they like and stick with it for years.

I've listened to a lot of gear over the decades and there is a point of diminishing returns. In my view, the Jazz (with or without the FF) is well beyond the knee of that curve. We audiophiles (myself included) tend to spend too much time splitting hairs over differences so subtle they barely exist, not enough time listening to the MUSIC. When upgrade fever strikes tempting me to violate the 1st rule of engineering (if it ain't broke don't fix it) and replace high quality gear that works perfectly well and I have enjoyed for years, I remind myself of this, put away the wallet, get out some music and just LISTEN.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 10, 2017)

nlse said:


> @Toad_of_Toad_Hall  when you checked for an amp was this the one, because of the parts used and the expertise of Jan setting together the schematics? how good does it sound compared to all the gear you have used before and listened to?



Hi there!

1. Why did I choose to buy the Jazz-ff?  I wanted a good value solid-state amplifier with a very low noise floor that resolved well but wasn't harsh.  Having owned one of Jan Meier's amps in the past (Corda Concerto, precursor of the Corda Classic) I suspected that this product would meet all those criteria.  It does.

2. How good does the Jazz-ff sound compared to all the gear I have used before and listened to?  To answer this question is beyond the scope of a single reasonably-sized post.  The short answer is that it is better than some and not as good as others.  However, it's in a sweet spot when it comes to value.  You'd have to spend much more than $350 to get something that's significantly better.

If your budget is limited (and depending on the headphones you use) it would be worth considering the Meier Audio Corda Rock.  At the moment it's $195 and sits on Inner Fidelity's "Wall of Fame".  The Jazz will offer you greater flexibility in the future, though.  Its output power, low output impedance and gain switch mean that it should play happily with almost any non-electrostatic headphones you can buy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nlse




----------



## MRC001

I will add to Toad's comments that I find the Jazz to be an audible step up in sound quality from the Rock, and from the JDS Element.


----------



## nlse (Nov 10, 2017)

@MRC001 i have listened quite some time on the JDS Element to me its sounds very thin and very unusable to entertain, and actually quite underpowered in that sense
with a top of piercing listening to music, that may have those elements, and with headphone on monitor


what improvements do you feel are the better? are there many going to Jazz?


----------



## MRC001

nlse said:


> @MRC001 i have listened quite some time on the JDS Element to me its sounds very thin and very unusable to entertain, and actually quite underpowered in that sense
> with a top of piercing listening to music, that may have those elements, and with headphone on monitor


Well I think the JDS Element is a good amp: powerful, clean, neutral, especially for the price. It's well engineered and built. But I agree with you that in comparison to the Jazz, the Element sounds thin. I don't know why; both have plenty of power and excellent measurements, it's just my own subjective observation made under careful listening conditions with high quality sources and headphones. The Jazz has a richness to the bass and a sweetness to the mids and treble that the Element lacks. I would say the Element is "good" while the Jazz is "great". The Jazz is not a euphonic amp. It's still clean and neutral, just more refined.


----------



## MRC001

PS regarding value for the Jazz, it's unbeatable. Find _*any*_ amp with the same quality of components (both internal & external), and a stepped attenuator volume at this price. You won't find it at twice this price. Features like the active-ground (semi-balanced) output, image circuit and FF noise-shaped feedback are just icing.


----------



## VRacer-111 (Nov 10, 2017)

MRC001 said:


> PS regarding value for the Jazz, it's unbeatable. Find _*any*_ amp with the same quality of components (both internal & external), and a stepped attenuator volume at this price. You won't find it at twice this price. Features like the active-ground (semi-balanced) output, image circuit and FF noise-shaped feedback are just icing.



Personally, the Gustard H10 is a much better amp value for me at less than $300. Has high quality internals and the sound comes across with more detail, better dynamics, equal clarity (stock), much better bass impact and extension, and 10X the power output. I do really like the crossfeed of the JAZZ-ff, but really needed a warm leaning amp that was also very detailed and clear - the H10 is such an amp. And being able to swap out opamps really appealed to me - absolutely love it running the Burson V6 opamps which even further enhance clarity, detail, bass...etc. Once I picked up the Gustard H10 I just had no desire to go back to the JAZZ-ff.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall

VRacer-111 said:


> I do really like the crossfeed of the JAZZ-ff, but really needed a warm leaning amp that was also very detailed and clear - the H10 is such an amp.



You raise a valid point here.  If you've owned audio gear for a while and have good ears you will have some idea of which direction you want to tilt the sound.  This is based partly on your preferences and partly on the sound signature of other gear in your chain (headphones, speakers, DAC etc.).  The Jazz is neutral, the Gustard H10 sounds like it could be warm (I've never heard it).  Choose your own adventure!


----------



## MRC001

VRacer-111 said:


> Personally, the Gustard H10 is a much better amp value for me at less than $300.


That H10 looks like a nice amp, but the volume is not a stepped attenuator. Surely everyone knows his own amp is a great value, or he wouldn't have bought it! My "value" comment is about engineering features, not about preferences. Stepped attenuators are expensive and I've never seen an amp with one for twice the price of the Jazz.

That doesn't mean any amp with a stepped attenuator is great, or that it makes a difference in audio quality. It is just a very nice engineering feature that is rare to find even in amps costing several times what the Jazz does. It shows Jan Meier's attention to detail and scupulous engineering design.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 10, 2017)

MRC001 said:


> That doesn't mean any amp with a stepped attenuator is great, or that it makes a difference in audio quality... It shows Jan Meier's attention to detail and scupulous engineering design.



My non-expert understanding is that there can be real benefits to stepped attenuators.

Volume control is usually achieved by reducing the voltage coming in to your amplifier from your DAC, pre-amplifier etc.  This happens by running it through a resistor/network of resistors.  Resistors come in all different shapes, sizes, materials, tolerances etc.

Potentiometers ("pots") are generally much cheaper that stepped attenuators.  The former is a variable resistor or voltage divider and often uses something cheaper like carbon to do the "resisting".  Whether it's inherent in the technology or a function of material, I'm not sure, but cheap pots can often have poor channel balance at low volume levels: The left side might attenuate the voltage more than the right side.  Result?  The sound is louder in your right ear than in the left.

Jan employs some trickery in the Jazz, using a continuously variable contact rotor thingy to control a network of discrete resistors.  It feels smooth like a pot, but behaves like a stepped attenuator.  Moreover, it uses a series of metal film resistors.  Higher quality, better tolerances, no channel imbalance.

You're the engineer, not me, so correct me if I'm wrong.  What type of engineering work do you do? Me?  I'm just an underemployed bum.  

btw, MRC001, I've looked at your profile and love your musical tastes.  We will have to start an "early music lovers" thread.


----------



## VRacer-111

MRC001 said:


> That H10 looks like a nice amp, but the volume is not a stepped attenuator. Surely everyone knows his own amp is a great value, or he wouldn't have bought it! My "value" comment is about engineering features, not about preferences. Stepped attenuators are expensive and I've never seen an amp with one for twice the price of the Jazz.
> 
> That doesn't mean any amp with a stepped attenuator is great, or that it makes a difference in audio quality. It is just a very nice engineering feature that is rare to find even in amps costing several times what the Jazz does. It shows Jan Meier's attention to detail and scupulous engineering design.



Understood, the JAZZ-ff has great features with the stepped attenuation circuit and crossfeed - I had very much enjoyed it for quite a while, but was never truly satisfied with the sound. While I would love to keep it for its crossfeed ability, the sound it produces with my selection of headphones just doesn't pair up with them anything like the H10 does. Would have never bought the two H10s if I didn't hear what my modded TH-X00PH sounded like when driven off a high current, massively overkill custom system. That led me to search out highly regarded warm leaning class A amps, and decided on H10 due to cost and wanting to tweak the sound through opamps. I will say that the Gustard equipment does have similar attention to detail like Meier Audio equipment; only high quality components used, very efficient layout with some interesting features, especially for the price, and the sound quality is nothing short of what you would expect ftom much higher end equipment (cost wise). And as good as the H10 amp is, the X20U DAC absolutely floored me over the Schiit Bifrost - very noticeable difference in detail, speed, dynamics, and bass impact/extension.

I still think the JAZZ-ff is an excellent little amp, and I love the features it has, but it just couldn't meet my needs after finally discovering what kind of amp I needed for the sound I really desired. I really do like the engineering Jan puts into his gear, just wish there was a Meier amp with a warmer sound that could give absolutely MASSIVE, yet phenominal quality bass along with the smoother yet more dynamic and defined mids and highs, which I get with the H10 (modded) and TH-X00PHs (modded) - I would have bought such a Meier amp. My wish would be if he could make a stand alone crossfeed unit that could be placed between a DAC and amp - I would be on something like that in a heartbeat...


----------



## MRC001

VRacer-111 said:


> ...
> My wish would be if he could make a stand alone crossfeed unit that could be placed between a DAC and amp - I would be on something like that in a heartbeat...


Meier licensed his xfeed circuit to Grace, it's in several of their DAC+amps, the m920 and similar models. I don't know if there are others.


----------



## MRC001 (Nov 13, 2017)

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> My non-expert understanding is that there can be real benefits to stepped attenuators.
> ...


I designed and built my own stepped attenuators as part of a passive preamp I built years ago. With only a metal film resistor in the signal path, they're definitely superior to a potentiometer in design & measurements. I admit to being a big fan of stepped attenuators. They're expensive though. Each of the 2 Goldpoint 24-position attenuators I used cost over $100 each and that doesn't count the 96 metal film resistors I carefully soldered into them. But my point was that this doesn't necessarily make an _*audible*_ difference. And it's possible that an amp that doesn't have one could still be superior to one that does, if that amp has other features to make up for it. Example: Oppo HA-1 versus Corda Jazz.

That's why the stepped attenuator volume control in the Jazz speaks primarily to Jan Meier's engineering design philosophy and big value for the price, regardless of whether it makes any difference in sound quality (though it probably does).


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 13, 2017)

@Jan Meier

Hi Jan

I'm about to order a pair of HE 560 headphones.  On at least one occasion here I've read that the volume needs to be turned up quite high on the Corda Jazz when driving the HE560s and that it's even tolerable at 100% on high gain.  While I'm a little skeptical about this claim, it has prompted me to carry out some investigations on the unit I received last week.

On the high gain setting there is audible transformer hum between 2 o'clock and 6 o'clock on the knob.  At least, I assume it's transformer hum.  The pitch of the hum is about 50Hz, which is the mains power frequency here in Australia.  I have tried the amplifier on a couple of different power circuits around the house and have found the hum to exist wherever the amp is placed, both with and without a source plugged in.

Here's why I'm concerned about this issue:

1. I'm quite sensitive to hum, which is one of the reasons why I moved away from tube amps and chose a Corda design in particular
2. I listen to a large quantity of "classical" music, which can contain a noteworthy amount of quiet passages and even moments of silence (Mozart anyone?)
3. The HE560s will need to be used on high gain, presumably at a high rotation on the pot.

I've got a few question for you, Jan:

1. Do you envisage that I will need to turn up the knob to or beyond 3 o'clock with the HE560s? (Guess this depends on the level of the recording's mastering and source output voltage, but please answer the question in relation to a worst-case scenario)
2. Is it normal for the Jazz to have the hum I described?
3. If not, do I have a defective unit?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 13, 2017)

MRC001 said:


> ...But my point was that this doesn't necessarily make an _*audible*_ difference. And it's possible that an amp that doesn't have one could still be superior to one that does, if that amp has other features to make up for it. Example: Oppo HA-1 versus Corda Jazz.
> 
> That's why the stepped attenuator volume control in the Jazz speaks primarily to Jan Meier's engineering design philosophy and big value for the price, regardless of whether it makes any difference in sound quality (though it probably does).



I'm not disagreeing with you, but it seems pointless to a have a component in a piece of audio equipment that makes no difference to the sound (unless it relates to safety).  I don't think Jan is the sort of designer who would throw something into his amps just because it looks good on the specs sheet.  I'd rather spend my money where it matters and this is one of the reasons why I have chosen Meier Audio in the past.

Do you think your volume-control design and implementation makes the Jazz *sound* better than if it used an average quality pot (eg. Alps Blue), @Jan Meier ?  In what way? Is the difference barely discernible or relatively significant?


----------



## MRC001 (Nov 13, 2017)

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you, but it seems pointless to a have a component in a piece of equipment that makes no difference to the sound (unless it relates to safety).
> Do you think your volume-control design and implementation makes the Jazz *sound* better than if it used an average quality pot (eg. Alps Blue), Jan?  In what way?


Regarding your 1st question, this is a matter of degree. There are all kinds of engineering choices that may seem to be overkill, but people do them anyway because they _*might*_ make an audible difference. For example some people believe all opamps that measure well enough are sonically indistinguishable, so using OPA627s or other fancy expensive ones makes no audible difference. I'm an engineer at heart but I've occasionally reliably detected sonic differences in DBT that were unexpected and had no explanation in measurements. So that makes me less dogmatic about it. If Jan or anyone else goes overboard with the engineering design it doesn't bother me one bit. With so much gear that is under-engineered, it's great to see some that is over-engineered.

Benefits of stepped attenuators are (1) perfect channel balance at all settings, (2) single metal film resistor in the signal path, which has less noise than a potentiometer. These benefits are measurable.

Regarding the noise you're picking up with the Jazz... a 50 or 60 Hz hum may come from insufficient stabilization of the power supply, but that's unlikely with the Jazz. It might also come from the inputs picking up interference with nearby power cables. My advice is to move the amp to a different location away from nearby cables or equipment. If the hum goes away or gets quieter, then you have your culprit.

PS if you get those 560s anywhere near 2:00 at high gain on the Jazz, then you have a higher pain threshold than I do. My old HD580s are less efficient than my LCD-2, and I can't get them anywhere near that level. Of course, that assumes your source is putting out something like 2 Vrms at full scale.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 13, 2017)

^

Oh yes, I agree with you @MRC001  that, in general, stepped attenuators sound noticeably better than pots (although this needs to be tested on a case by case basis).

I totally disagree with you that something should be added in just because it *might *make an audible difference.  The designer should build, measure, listen, compare, repeating ad nauseum until he gets the sound either he or the market wants at the target price point.  That's one of the purposes of prototypes, isn't it?  Get in other pairs of ears to see whether they can tell differences between versions and which one they prefer.

If the profit margin remains the same, "not over-engineering" results in less money spent on the build and a greater value proposition for the consumer.  Everyone wins, with the possible exception of gullible people who choose an alternative piece of gear with "over-engineered" features simply because they have heard some random voice on the internet say that "it might sound better". 

Seriously, I say this as a result of unwise and wasteful spending.  I've spent hundreds, no, thousands of dollars on film capacitors for amp builds simply because I've read someone's opinion that they *might* sound better.  I'd have been better to spend the money on superior designs rather than on boutique parts of questionable benefit.  

Seriously, we need to talk music!  Your tastes are very similar to mine based on your profile.  What are some of your favourite renaissance composers?  Any recordings you've bought lately that you can recommend?


----------



## MRC001 (Nov 13, 2017)

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> ...
> Oh yes, I agree with you @MRC001  that, in general, stepped attenuators sound noticeably better than pots (although this needs to be tested on a case by case basis).
> I totally disagree with you that something should be added in just because it *might *make an audible difference.


In my view, if you want to design top quality audio gear you must use BOTH your brain and your ears.
*
Brain*: if you can measure an improvement, you should use that design even if you're not sure anybody can hear a difference. Why? Because there will always be more experienced critical listeners with good ears who can hear things you and all your test subjects missed. Or maybe there's a particular type of sound or recording that exacerbates this which you just didn't know about, so it wasn't in your listening trials. Best to be sure and design for the best objectively measurable performance possible. If you don't do this you're on a slippery slope. How much of an inferior engineering design will you tolerate, knowing it is adding noise or distortion just because you can't hear it?

*Ears*: if you can hear an improvement, and you've validated you really are hearing it consistently with properly done level matched double blind testing, then use that design. To do otherwise because an engineering textbook, spec sheet, or measurements say what you hear shouldn't exist, puts theory above practice, which is the height of naive arrogance in engineering. We can measure a lot, and some measurements go beyond thresholds of human hearing. But we can't measure everything.

In short, perfect measuring gear that doesn't sound good doesn't serve the music. And good sounding gear that measures poorly doesn't serve the truth.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 13, 2017)

@MRC001

I don't think that the measurements vs sound debate has much relevance in this discussion.  I agree that the two are important and often, but not always, seem to correlate.

There's no question that some people have better ears than others.  Personally, I think I'm somehow related to that dude out of The Wizard of Oz, because I have tin ears!

There's another slippery slope, though: How far do you go down the path of over-engineered audio design?

Anyway, I'd like to hear what @Jan Meier has to say re the sound of his volume control.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 13, 2017)

MRC001 said:


> Regarding the noise you're picking up with the Jazz... a 50 or 60 Hz hum may come from insufficient stabilization of the power supply, but that's unlikely with the Jazz. It might also come from the inputs picking up interference with nearby power cables. My advice is to move the amp to a different location away from nearby cables or equipment. If the hum goes away or gets quieter, then you have your culprit.



Already done.  Hum persists.  Will wait for Jan to respond, but thanks for trying.  Or are you really Jan using a secret alias?  

What do you mean by stabilization of the power supply?  Voltage regulation?  Sorry, I'm not an electrical engineer (or even anything remotely similar) and am not very good with many of these terms.

Again, I'll wait to hear from Jan re the HE560 issue, but thanks for chiming in.  I'm guessing you haven't heard the HE560 / Jazz combination.  The claim I'm referring to was made by someone who professes to have done so.


----------



## MRC001

I'm not Jan, just a guy who has owned a Jazz for a few years and think it's a great amp. You can email Jan from his web site.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 14, 2017)

MRC001 said:


> I'm not Jan, just a guy who has owned a Jazz for a few years and think it's a great amp. You can email Jan from his web site.



Thanks!  Emailed Jan earlier today.  Will post Jan's answers here as others might be interested/affected/influenced as well.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,

please be aware that any amplifier will produce hum and other background noises. It simply can not be prevented.

Important is not the presence of these noises but the signal to noise ratior. Are these background noises audible at normal listening levels.

With a high sensitive headphone and volume set to high levels hum becomes audible. However, with less sensitive headphones it will not be heard.

Also important is, whether the test has been done with the inputs of the amp open (capacitive pick-up of net-frequency) or short-circuited.

With the JAZZ at normal listening levels with any headphone noise is not an issue, promised!

Cheers

Jan


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall

Jan, you are a legend!  Thank you.  I really appreciate it that you have answered the question both here and directly via email.  I can buy the HE560s now with confidence.  Communication, as always, is impeccable, fast and extremely helpful.  The problem is with my lack of understanding, not the amp.  Why doesn't that surprise me?

I'll go back to enjoying some Frank Sinatra through my W1000Z driven by that Corda Jazz magic.  Thanks again!


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall

I've just placed an order for a pair of HE560s with Jan for $495.00 USD  (part of his November sale).  I don't think that price can be beaten anywhere.  Jan has also given me his permission to post his email response to my issue here on HeadFi:

____________________________________________

Dear Nathan,

> On the high gain setting there is audible transformer hum between 2 
> o'clock and 6 o'clock on the knob.

Any amplifier will produce background noises and transformer humm. It 
simply can't be prevented.

However, what's important is the Signal to Noise Ratio. Do you hear the 
background noises at normal listening levels or not.

Most probably you did your test with a rather sensitive (low impedance) 
headphone. At 2 o'clock while listening to music you would blow your ears.

The HE-560 is less sensitive than most other headphones. As a result you 
will not hear humm at 2 o`clock. The signal simply isn't large enough to 
become audible with an insensitive headphone.

As said, at normal listening levels with any headphone the background 
noises of the JAZZ are not a problem.

> 1. Do you envisage that I will need to turn up the knob to or beyond 3 
> o'clock with the HE560s?

Strongly depends on the output level of your source.

But at 3 o'clock you won't hear hum with the HE-560 because the 
headphone is not very sensitive.

> 2. Is it normal for the Jazz to have the hum I described?

Yes, due to the small enclosure the internal transformer is placed 
rather close to the amplification circuitry. It's a simply matter of size.

Question: Was the input of the amp opened or short-circuited when you 
did testing?

Cheers


----------



## RazorJack

Interesting!



Jan Meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> please be aware that any amplifier will produce hum and other background noises. It simply can not be prevented.
> 
> Jan



I've done a quick experiment after reading through the last couple of pages of this thread.

This might be weird (in a good way), but with my CONCERTO, on high gain with the volume knob turned up all the way, there's still ZERO hum through my beyerdynamic T1. Absolutely nothing.

With music playing that is supposed to be absolutely quiet, I can hear a hum. But when I hit pause it's gone. So it's the background noise from the recording I'm hearing, not the amp. A cool tune to use to perform this test is "r ess" by Autechre from their Oversteps album. It fades in very slowly from absolute "silence" over a period of 2 minutes.

However, with the JAZZ, I do hear a slight hum, with or without the track playing. Again, this would be at an ear-deafening volume level. At normal or even super loud listening levels it's dead silent.


----------



## JimJames

jazz corda ff + 100-150€ DAC or R2R11? To shine the most with classical if possible
Is it worth going for the daccord? It'd be a BIG financial effort for me right now (broke student)


----------



## BLacklWf

My main headphone is HD6XX these days and I'm thinking Jazz FF vs Jotunheim.  Any comments will be appreciated!


----------



## MRC001 (Nov 16, 2017)

RazorJack said:


> ...
> This might be weird (in a good way), but with my CONCERTO, on high gain with the volume knob turned up all the way, there's still ZERO hum through my beyerdynamic T1. Absolutely nothing.
> ...
> However, with the JAZZ, I do hear a slight hum, with or without the track playing. Again, this would be at an ear-deafening volume level. At normal or even super loud listening levels it's dead silent.


The Jazz is in a small box putting the power transformer physically near the signal carrying circuit. It's a big (10W) toroidal transformer, so it should have naturally low noise. But proximity to the signal circuit may elevate the noise floor, compared to all else equal with a bigger box, or having the power supply in an entirely different box. My Jazz noise floor is different at work & at home, so it is somewhat sensitive to the environment. In either case, the noise floor is so low it is inaudible at all realistic listening levels, even on the quietest passages of high dynamic range music like large choral or symphonic recordings.

Regarding the other question: I've used the Jazz with HD-580, HD-600, LCD-2, LCD-X, and HE-500 headphones. It drives all with plenty of authority, with high enough resolution to bring out their differences and character. When I first got the Jazz I preferred it to other good amps I had owned, like the Headroom Maxed out Home. To my ears, the Oppo HA-1 beats the Jazz, but not by much. Sonically, they are surprisingly similar to me.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 16, 2017)

The following comments are of limited usefulness as I have not heard all of the gear you are comparing the Jazz to.  Didn't want to leave you hanging too long without a response, so I'll contribute what I can.



JimJames said:


> jazz corda ff + 100-150€ DAC or R2R11? To shine the most with classical if possible
> Is it worth going for the daccord? It'd be a BIG financial effort for me right now (broke student)



Which headphone/s do you use?  What are your sonic preferences?  The Jazz-ff is neutral in sound.  It won't "fix" an overly warm or bright pair of headphones if you need to compensate for some characteristic you don't like.  I am a recent Jazz-ff owner and love it with classical music as it is smooth (gets smoother with a little burn-in) and resolves well.  Very versatile too and will be able to deal with any non-electrostatic headphones you buy in the future. Based on experience and recent comments from Jan and others the signal to noise ratio is excellent and there is no hum or hiss in quiet passages.  Important for lovers of classical music.

I owned and loved the StageDAC, the Daccord's predecessor, but recommend that you hold off.  Don't stretch yourself financially over audio.  Wait until you can afford it and then make a decision.  Make do with a more affordable DAC in the meantime.



BLacklWf said:


> My main headphone is HD6XX these days and I'm thinking Jazz FF vs Jotunheim.  Any comments will be appreciated!



I've owned the HD600's and many people whose opinion I respect have gone on record stating that headphones in this family (HD600, HD650, HD6XX) combine well with the Jot.  Have read comments, though, that it can be slightly etched/aggressive in the treble, so it would depend a little on your sonic preferences.  I imagine that someone else out here has heard the HD6XX/Jazz-ff pairing and can chip in.


----------



## BLacklWf

Appreciate your feedback!



Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> I've owned the HD600's and many people whose opinion I respect have gone on record stating that headphones in this family (HD600, HD650, HD6XX) combine well with the Jot.  Have read comments, though, that it can be slightly etched/aggressive in the treble, so it would depend a little on your sonic preferences.  I imagine that someone else out here has heard the HD6XX/Jazz-ff pairing and can chip in.


----------



## JimJames (Nov 17, 2017)

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> Which headphone/s do you use?  What are your sonic preferences?  The Jazz-ff is neutral in sound.  It won't "fix" an overly warm or bright pair of headphones if you need to compensate for some characteristic you don't like.  I am a recent Jazz-ff owner and love it with classical music as it is smooth (gets smoother with a little burn-in) and resolves well.  Very versatile too and will be able to deal with any non-electrostatic headphones you buy in the future. Based on experience and recent comments from Jan and others the signal to noise ratio is excellent and there is no hum or hiss in quiet passages.  Important for lovers of classical music.
> 
> I owned and loved the StageDAC, the Daccord's predecessor, but recommend that you hold off.  Don't stretch yourself financially over audio.  Wait until you can afford it and then make a decision.  Make do with a more affordable DAC in the meantime.


I am buying my first hifi system, so I'm still deciding between K712 (228€), ATH AD1000/2000 (210/460€, maybe not worth the difference?) and HD700(~350€). And I listen to many many genres but would sacrifice a bit of versatility to enjoy symphonies (specially a guy like Wagner) the best to a headphones ability, so I'm looking for great imaging, soundstage and detail but natural instead of analytical. As for amps I could get Fostex HPA4 for 250€, r2r11 for 290€+shipping+taxes=? or corda jazz ff which gives me a good feeling for 340€+some DAC. Oh and the fact that you said it doesn't have any noise floor is great for me!
 I'm not really into the hifi world (maybe a got little overwhelmed by it, or maybe I'm just trying to cover too much distance in short time, because I just can't wait to get my first hifi setup, simply can't believe I've waited to turn 23 years old to get one) so was thinking of going straight to electrostatics (stax 31000, 600€ if ebay ones aren't scams) and never look back.
Thanks for your help man!


----------



## MRC001

The headphones make more difference than the DAC or amp. Some people say the opposite. But consider: headphones are trivially easy to differentiate in double-blind tests because the sonic differences are big and obvious. But amps and DACs are much harder because the differences are much more subtle.

So on a starving student budget, I'd save on the DAC+amp and spend more on the headphones. I'd check used on eBay. Two benefits to buying used: (1) better sound for the money, (2) better resale: if you later upgrade you'll get your money back. Audiophiles are always upgrading in the constant search for better sound, so there's a good selection of quality used gear.

I might suggest using a sound card as your DAC, with a separate analog amp (like the Jazz). I have a Asus Xonar DX in one computer, an old ESI Juli@ in another. They're both great. But this will cost more than a single DAC+amp box so that might be better on a budget.


----------



## MRC001

PS to Jim James: if you're looking at the HD700, try the HD600 too. The 700 is more expensive and looks nicer (more like the 800), but the 600 has a smoother response and more neutral, natural sound. Don't let first listening impressions fool you... sometimes what grabs you at first listen ends up being artificial or fatiguing in the long run. I'm not saying the 600 is "better"; preferences vary. But it's definitely worth a listen.


----------



## nlse

@MRC001 @Toad_of_Toad_Hall 

what are your experience of the jazz in the neutrality stand-point

as the warm-signature of an amp would be beneficial to some records still for the price right now, 260 euro, could be quite good to go with it


do you know of any alternatives, on side of a warmer sound, or are the neutrality good enough, is it more clarity or how would you decribe the sound on that side of it, is it linear, or are the dynamics large enough to express and may be filters to put on it when used with a computer?


----------



## MRC001

I've said this before: to my ears, the Jazz is a neutral amp. It is also musical, but with the Jazz, neutrality comes first. It is the least expensive amp I've seen that gives a taste of how good the best solid state can be.
When Jan says it is for tube lovers (or words to that effect) I take that to mean the Jazz doesn't sound harsh or lean like some other solid state amps having equally excellent measurements.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Nov 19, 2017)

nlse said:


> @MRC001 @Toad_of_Toad_Hall
> 
> do you know of any alternatives, on side of a warmer sound, or are the neutrality good enough, is it more clarity or how would you decribe the sound on that side of it, is it linear, or are the dynamics large enough to express and may be filters to put on it when used with a computer?



*Is the Jazz neutral?*  Yes, for a given value of "neutral".  A hard term to define.
*Do I know of any warmer amps?*  Yes.  The Schiit Vali 2 would be an affordable example, but I don't find it to be as resolving as the Jazz-ff.
*Are the dynamics large enough?*  For me, yes.  Depends on what you listen to.  Compressed music will remain bland and compressed.
*Are there filters to apply when using a computer?*  Many!  Which software do you use?  A simple EQ might be all you want to get a warmer sound.

Are you asking these questions because you are considering buying the Jazz-ff, or just out of curiosity?

*What would I do?*  Well, exactly as I have done. I bought the Jazz-ff and apply EQ when I see fit depending on the album and the headphones.  If you're not listening to music from a computer (eg CD player or record player) you could add the Schiit Loki (the equalizer, not the discontinued DSD DAC) to your chain and play around with the tone colour.

*What should you do? *Try and listen to the Jazz or Jazz-ff if possible.  Failing that, read this thread in its entirety.  Some of your questions have already been answered.


----------



## VRacer-111

nlse said:


> @MRC001 @Toad_of_Toad_Hall
> 
> what are your experience of the jazz in the neutrality stand-point
> 
> ...



The JAZZ-ff is pretty much a dead neutral amp, not warm and not harsh in the highs either, very well balanced. It is detailed and fairly well resolving, but not quite what I really like for my musical preference - wanted a powerful high current, low impedance amp which was warmer with more bass presence/impact and detail along with being able to tune with different opamps. The Gustard H10 is that amp for me.


----------



## nlse (Nov 19, 2017)

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> Are you asking these questions because you are considering buying the Jazz-ff, or just out of curiosity?
> 
> *What should you do? *Try and listen to the Jazz or Jazz-ff if possible.  Failing that, read this thread in its entirety.  Some of your questions have already been answered.



yes going through some devices and seems to be hard to find one that should fit, still i do not have a good option to listen to it, if i dont buy it and i would not like to send things back

the Gustard H10 could have been 1 thing, still didnt find it so easily available and the price was around 350+


trying the wait til and check with all before buying , as some new devices are getting released and a dac + amp would be quite beneficial, still was going through that an amp with a hifime sabre dac, could have been something that may have worked


the availability to places are not the greatest , to listen to, and they mostly sell things that are of higher price, that would not fit  per money spent



also had the thought of linear sound and dynamics, out of the neutrality? still it may cover with neutral still , that was more specific in the question

as @MRC001 had with the element, that feels very uncomfortable to go to, even quite close to in terms of sound
still as there are more solid parts in the jazz, it could deliver a more solid sound


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall

My HE560s arrived yesterday.  No hiss or hum from the Jazz-ff at any volume level, despite my paranoia!  Just as Jan said.

Plenty of headroom when using CD player as source.  I can Max out the volume when playing directly from my Android phone.


----------



## unclebrudy

I traded for this amp recently, despite not being in the market for a new amp. It just looked interesting and it was something I had never heard of.

I'd give feedback on it, but it will have to come later - I'm too damn busy enjoying the hell out of it. Goodness this amp has become my new favorite component, and I've bought and sold a ton of SS amps in the past few months. What a sleeper amp.

Great work @Jan Meier


----------



## MRC001

I agree Meier's Corda Jazz punches well above its weight (price) class.


----------



## jaco61

After checking your reviews here I could not resist to buy a used Jazz today  
Wonderful amp... Highs are very airy and cristalclear, very good craftmanship .. I like it a lot (NTS okok..) Top SolidState Amp 
FF - still not onboard .. curious what could be better .. I enjoy it how it is .. oustanding!


----------



## unclebrudy

jaco61 said:


> After checking your reviews here I could not resist to buy a used Jazz today
> Wonderful amp... Highs are very airy and cristalclear, very good craftmanship .. I like it a lot (NTS okok..) Top SolidState Amp
> FF - still not onboard .. curious what could be better .. I enjoy it how it is .. oustanding!


Glad you're enjoying it! I've been putting it through it's paces against a lot of more expensive amps (in many cases _much_ more) and it simply never disappoints. I can't get it to break a sweat, even with hard to drive headphones. It seriously is making me rethink my setup, no joke.


----------



## jaco61

Yes txs, it seems my phones are playing in another league now


----------



## jaco61

How you would describe the benefits of the FF version? Is it more subtile or definately to hear immediately?


----------



## Stirrio

I've read this whole thread, and the issue of sound output from the Corda Jazz at its lowest volume setting has come up a few times--and some have said the lowest level is too loud for them. I like the idea of the stepped volume control for channel balance. However, I listen at very low volumes (under 70 dB), and I'm concerned that with some recordings (overcooked rock), the lowest volume output of the Corda Jazz might be too high for me to use comfortably. I know I can use the low-gain setting, but I have the same question in that case.

I plan to combine the Corda Jazz with my Sennheiser HD650 and AKG K612. Though both headphones are high impedance, they're also rather high sensitivity, which means that the lowest volume output from some equipment's headphone jacks (such as that on my NAD C372 integrated) is still too high for me. 

Can anyone describe their experience with this? I may go with the Rock instead if I can't get low enough volumes from the Jazz. BTW--this is my first post, but I appreciate everything I've read so far. Thanks!


----------



## VRacer-111 (Jan 16, 2018)

Stirrio said:


> I've read this whole thread, and the issue of sound output from the Corda Jazz at its lowest volume setting has come up a few times--and some have said the lowest level is too loud for them. I like the idea of the stepped volume control for channel balance. However, I listen at very low volumes (under 70 dB), and I'm concerned that with some recordings (overcooked rock), the lowest volume output of the Corda Jazz might be too high for me to use comfortably. I know I can use the low-gain setting, but I have the same question in that case.
> 
> I plan to combine the Corda Jazz with my Sennheiser HD650 and AKG K612. Though both headphones are high impedance, they're also rather high sensitivity, which means that the lowest volume output from some equipment's headphone jacks (such as that on my NAD C372 integrated) is still too high for me.
> 
> Can anyone describe their experience with this? I may go with the Rock instead if I can't get low enough volumes from the Jazz. BTW--this is my first post, but I appreciate everything I've read so far. Thanks!



I wouldn't worry about the sound level with those higher impedance cans...the JAZZ-ff is really not that powerful of an amp - its only around ~300mw output MAXIMUM. My Gustard H10 has over 10x the power output of it and has no issue playing at a low level without any channel imbalance with an HD6XX and my sensitive TH-X00PHs (25ohm, 94dB/mW). Remember headphone amp volume pots are not linear in adjustment, the lower half of adjustment is much less sensitive than near the upper end of the adjustment. I normally listen around a 75dB average level, just under 9:00 on the H-10, the JAZZ-ff I use to have was more like 10:30-11:00ish...

*Edited: treat red underlined text as incorrect on my part and should be deleted...*


----------



## jaco61 (Jan 15, 2018)

..the power of the Jazz ff is pretty much higher as you describe it here.


----------



## Stirrio

VRacer-111 said:


> I normally listen around a 75dB average level, just under 9:00 on the H-10, the JAZZ-ff I use to have was more like 10:30-11:00ish...



This is very useful to me--thanks. It gives me a sense that I'll have a usable range of volume even below my preferred listening level. Any other input along these lines is greatly appreciated, especially for folks using the HD650/600. 

Most of the music I listen to has a reasonable dynamic range (jazz, well-produced and mastered indie rock/rock, classical), but I want to be sure I can turn the Jazz low enough that "loudness wars" albums won't tear my ears off. Thanks again!


----------



## MRC001 (Jan 14, 2018)

Stirrio said:


> I've read this whole thread, and the issue of sound output from the Corda Jazz at its lowest volume setting has come up a few times--and some have said the lowest level is too loud for them. I like the idea of the stepped volume control for channel balance. However, I listen at very low volumes (under 70 dB), and I'm concerned that with some recordings (overcooked rock), the lowest volume output of the Corda Jazz might be too high for me to use comfortably.


If the Jazz's output level is too high at min volume high gain, switch to low gain, which lowers the level by about 18 dB. Minimum volume won't be a problem.



VRacer-111 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the sound level with those higher impedance cans...the JAZZ-ff is really not that powerful of an amp - its only around ~300mw output MAXIMUM. ...


The Jazz can put out far more than 300 mW. You may have misread its specs, which max out at 300 mA and 15 V. If you have a 100 ohm headphone, 15 V pushes 150 mA making over 2 watts! The Jazz has a 10 watt power transformer, assuming 25% efficiency that makes about 2.5 watts max output to the headphones. The Jazz may not actually reach 2 W, but it far exceeds 300 mW and has plenty of power.

Anyway, the question isn't about power, but gain. High power doesn't imply high gain, nor does low power imply low gain. The Jazz has plenty of power and its gain is adjustable.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Stirrio,

please don't worry. With the HD650 and the K612 you will have no issues at all at the lowest listening level. Promised.

The minimum sound level normally only comes to play when using high sensitive, low-impedance in-ears. In these situation it is possible to lower the over-all gain of the amp but with your headphones such really isn't needed.

And as for power, the JAZZ outputs much more than 300mW if needed. But indeed it's about the gain-factor, not the absolute power!

Cheers

Jan


----------



## VRacer-111 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the correction, shows me to not trust what I could find in a search that gave a mW figure. I knew the spec is 300ma with 15V max... but suck at math apparently. The JAZZ-ff just never really felt that powerful (nothing to do with its loudness) or gave overall sound to my preference on my phones, which was why I got rid of it. It is a very precise and clear sounding amp with very nice crossfeed, just ended up being not for me.


----------



## Stirrio

Thanks to everyone, Jan included, for answering my question about gain/output levels. It sounds like the Jazz will be a great match for me and my headphones. It's my next purchase!


----------



## unclebrudy

Stirrio said:


> Thanks to everyone, Jan included, for answering my question about gain/output levels. It sounds like the Jazz will be a great match for me and my headphones. It's my next purchase!


I actually am the owner of @VRacer-111 's old Corda Jazz-_ff_, and I'll tell you here and now that I'm beyond pleased with it. You can see in previous posts on this thread I've mentioned that (still owe a review in here, it's coming, just busy enjoying music) while it may sound like hyperbole, it's because of this amp that I've stopped demoing other units. You can see my headphones in my sig - it powers them all with aplomb, from the very sensitive IEMs to the 600ohm Beyers, and I have zero complaints about it. When I still owned my HE-500 it was the only amp (that I owned personally) that powered it well enough to where it wasn't too "wall of sound" sounding and more lively and dynamic. I tried _a lot_. But, I still sold it because my neck is weak. That's another story for another thread though. Ha.

Enjoy the amp!


----------



## jaco61 (Jan 17, 2018)

Received back my Meier Corda Jazz. FF Upgrade is implemented and all I can say it is worth and fully recommended.
The amp plays a tad more airy with better separation, more information in the highs and a slightly bigger soundstage.
Perfect and funny communication with Jan Meier. The whole upgrade was pure pleasure.
Very impressive presentation now (and how it looks at the moment) my endgame in headfone amps. The Corda Jazz (is even without FF) a wonderful amp and worth a full recommendation!

I sold my IFI Ican, the Jazz is playing clear better.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Feb 2, 2018)

@Jan Meier

Hi Jan.

Is the warranty on this amp transferable to a new owner?

I'm getting out of Audio gear almost entirely, which includes selling the Corda-Jazz-ff.  No reflection on your product.  I've not enjoyed a ss more in the past seven years.

Just keeping my CD player and a single pair of headphones.  A $20,000, ten year journey coming to an end.


----------



## vintinfinity

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> @Jan Meier
> 
> Hi Jan.
> 
> ...


Private message incoming


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi guys

I've had a couple of kind offers to take the Jazz off my hands in the last 24 hours.

Please note that I'm in Australia and am only willing to ship within Australia (too many bad experiences with international shipping).

I've listed it for sale on Australian eBay if there are any Aussies interested.

My post wasn't meant to be an ad. Only wanted to get an answer from Jan re warranty.

Warm regards

Nathan


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall

FYI

Jan has responded to my question via email.  The warranty is transferrable to a new owner provided they have the original purchase invoice supplied by Jan at the time of original sale.


----------



## Nolbert0

Is it wrong that I'd choose the Jazz-ff over the Classic(-ff) for the form factor alone? It would look so much tidier and cleaner (read: slick) on my desk next to/stacked with my other equipment compared to the Classic. I'm getting ever closer to pulling the trigger - but which one? It's probably a cardinal sin here to choose form over sound quality. Any thoughts?


----------



## MRC001

I haven't heard the Classic. But my old non-ff Jazz is so good, the differences between it and my Oppo HA-1 are subtle. To tell them apart, it takes careful listening to high quality recordings in a quiet environment using transparent headphones.


----------



## jaco61 (Mar 6, 2018)

... new phones in the house .. E-MU teak, ... wow I love this phones and what a fantastic combo with the Corda Jazz ff -


----------



## jaco61

Nolbert0 said:


> Is it wrong that I'd choose the Jazz-ff over the Classic(-ff) for the form factor alone? It would look so much tidier and cleaner (read: slick) on my desk next to/stacked with my other equipment compared to the Classic. I'm getting ever closer to pulling the trigger - but which one? It's probably a cardinal sin here to choose form over sound quality. Any thoughts?



Differences are really subtile - some say that the classic is a very tiny bit brighter, but I cannot proof that cause I have no classic on hand to compare A/B at the moment


----------



## zimbao2339

What exactly is the difference between the ff and non-ff versions of the Jazz? 
Is it just better detail retrieval/cleaner sound or a different sound signature altogether?


----------



## MRC001 (Sep 7, 2018)

FF doesn't change the frequency response; the sound signature is the same. FF shapes the frequency spectrum of the amp's internal feedback loop toward the audible range. This improves detail and transparency. Technically, it frequency-shapes distortion, reducing distortion in the audible band by pushing it out to the super and sub sonic frequencies. As an engineer I find it a clever idea, though how much of an audible difference it makes is subjective. Jan's non-FF amps already sound fantastic. But there's certainly no reason NOT to have it, and it may indeed improve the sound.


----------



## zimbao2339

Thank you, that certainly clears things up! I also had a look at Jan's in-depth explanation on his website.

How does the power output of the jazz compare with that of the Element? I haven't been able to find detailed technical specifications of the Jazz online. Would you have any information on how much power it outputs at 100 or 300 Ohms? Looking to power a 2014 LCD 2, HD600 and HD650.


----------



## MRC001

zimbao2339 said:


> Thank you, that certainly clears things up! I also had a look at Jan's in-depth explanation on his website.
> 
> How does the power output of the jazz compare with that of the Element? I haven't been able to find detailed technical specifications of the Jazz online. Would you have any information on how much power it outputs at 100 or 300 Ohms? Looking to power a 2014 LCD 2, HD600 and HD650.


I own both. They can output more than 1 watt which drives any of those headphones to ridiculous levels that will cause hearing damage. More.than enough power.
Both have excellent measurements and sound good. To my ears, the basic (non-FF) jazz sounds slightly better than the Element, but it doesn't have a DAC.


----------



## zimbao2339

Thanks again. I was a bit cautious since Audeze recommends a power output of 1-4W at 72 ohms on their website. Already have a dac. Just looking for amps in the $300-$500 price range.


----------



## MRC001 (Sep 8, 2018)

Audeze's power recommendations are ridiculously high. If anyone listened to an LCD at even 1/2 that amount of power he'd have hearing damage. A few years ago, I posted the simple math that proves this point in another thread here.

If you already have a good DAC, you can't go wrong with the Jazz. IMO there's no better amp in your price range.


----------



## zimbao2339

Thank you, that is very reassuring. 

I'm not very knowledgeable about headphone amps/dacs and wanted to be sure about my purchase.


----------



## wantan

zimbao2339 said:


> What exactly is the difference between the ff and non-ff versions of the Jazz?



The FF Version has more microdetail, it has more room around the instruments and everything sounds slightly more "real". It also has a wider soundstage and the treble region is very slightly more pronounced (it's not bright or glarey). 
The non FF version has slightly better macrodynamics and slams slightly harder. It's slightly warmer and darker. There's no hardness in the sound of both amps.

It depends on the transparency of your whole setup how audible these differences are.

I like the JAZZ a lot and would easily recommend it. Even compared to my Phonitor e it doesn't fall back as much as other amps in this pricerange do.


----------



## Richter Di

wantan said:


> The FF Version has more microdetail, it has more room around the instruments and everything sounds slightly more "real". It also has a wider soundstage and the treble region is very slightly more pronounced (it's not bright or glarey).



Fully agree with this. And as I am a fan of details and realism this was clearly the to go.


----------



## jaco61 (Apr 2, 2019)

... mesurements in the review of the corda jazz on ASR Site https://www.audiosciencereview.com
quite shocking ..


----------



## MRC001 (Apr 5, 2019)

The reason it's shocking is because the fellow who measured it didn't know the output was balanced, so the ground channel wasn't connected. Thus, it measured half the voltage, 1/4 the power, and 6 dB worse distortion and noise than it actually has. This is discussed at length if you follow that thread.

Correction edit: after initially questioning whether it was measured correctly, they determined that it was. So the measurements stand! There is no 6 dB difference.


----------



## jaco61

ok..thanks. So, at the end not that bad.


----------



## MRC001 (Apr 3, 2019)

The Jazz does have a problem when the volume is turned past the 2:00 position, distortion goes crazy high. But that's very loud. No need to turn it up that high, in high gain mode it will put out > 1 watt before reaching that point. Other than this design bug, it measures decent if not spectacular, and the stepped attenuator volume gives perfect channel balance at all settings.


----------



## a-LeXx (Apr 5, 2019)

MRC001 said:


> No need to turn it up that high, in high gain mode it will put out > 1 watt before reaching that point...


 Not entirely true. Yes, with low impedance headphones it would be able to reach  very high power levels, because it can drive lots of current.

However, this amplifier is very limited in undestorted max. level swing. With a 300Ohm Sennheiser it will be only providing around 30mW undestorted, with a 600Ohm Beyer T1 only around 15mW.  This is WAY below 1W. Also designer himself stated this and also stated that the specs he provides for Jazz on his home page are wrong...


----------



## MRC001 (Apr 5, 2019)

You meant to say watts, not amps, right?

Because the AP analyzer wasn't differencing the ground channel, the output levels measured at AudioScienceReview were low by 6 dB. If so, that means actual power output is 4x higher than measured. That makes 120 mW into 300 Ohm and 1.2 W into 33 Ohm.

Amir may re-test and find out.

Edit - correction: the measurement was correct; see above.


----------



## a-LeXx (Apr 5, 2019)

MRC001 said:


> You meant to say watts, not amps, right?
> 
> Because the AP analyzer wasn't differencing the ground channel, the output levels measured at AudioScienceReview were low by 6 dB. If so, that means actual power output is 4x higher than measured. That makes 120 mW into 300 Ohm and 1.2 W into 33 Ohm.
> 
> Amir may re-test and find out.


Amir already replied that he was doing a floating measurement and his results are correct. Also Jan himself replied and stated that his design can provide 3.5Vrms max because of the clipping in the first amplification stage. Ok, Amir measured 3V max before clipping.

Your calculation is wrong, it would be right for a true differential (balanced) setup, while this is not a real balanced design. Have you actually even check the explanations Jan gave to his design, how it works, with formulas? Check that, it‘s available on Jan‘s homepage, then you will see that you are wrong with your assumption that you need to double the voltage like in a true balanced calculation...

Even if we take the theoretical max values that Jan gave (3.5Vrms), instead of the actually measured, the amp still can only drive 400mW into 30Ohm, 40mW into 300Ohm or 20mW into 600Ohm...

While it‘s delivering  absolutely enough power for low impedance cans, there is not much headroom for the higher impedance cans. Jan himself told in that thread that his amp will start to distort above 112dB SPL with HD800. And while 112dB SPL are way too high for normal listening, when you listen to dynamically uncompressed rock or classical albums at pretty high average volume, peaks can go beyond 112dB, which means they will be distorted...

Edit: just noticed your comment reg. mW vs mA... Good catch, corrected that... this is what happens when you are trying to type on an ipad and watch after two running, jumping and screaming kids at the same time...


----------



## MRC001

You may be right. It all depends on how Amir's AP analyzer works. Amir said he used floating ground, but the question remains whether the AP differences the Jazz + output against Earth ground, or the floating ground. If the former, it will measure only 1/2 the output. If the latter, it will measure the full output.


----------



## a-LeXx

MRC001 said:


> You may be right. It all depends on how Amir's AP analyzer works. Amir said he used floating ground, but the question remains whether the AP differences the Jazz + output against Earth ground, or the floating ground. If the former, it will measure only 1/2 the output. If the latter, it will measure the full output.


No, even if he‘d do this wrong way around, he will not measure half the amplitude. As I said, that would be a case for a true differential design. This one is not differential! It‘s an active ground setup, just have a look at the formulas at Jan‘s page, he is not shy explaining this in a very detailed way...


----------



## MRC001

Yes, and if you follow Meier's formulas and do a little algebra, you see that in the special case when the input signal is the same in both L and R, the output looks like differential: + and - are mirror images of each other. Amir measured this and showed in post # 56 of that thread.


----------



## a-LeXx (Apr 5, 2019)

MRC001 said:


> Yes, and if you follow Meier's formulas and do a little algebra, you see that in the special case when the input signal is the same in both L and R, the output looks like differential: + and - are mirror images of each other. Amir measured this and showed in post # 56 of that thread.


Sure, in this special case, it‘s true (measurement at post #56). But this is not how he‘s done his original measurement, that‘s the point! But you keep saying he is missing 6dB... He is not  And Jan wouldn‘t make his own design worse than it actually is, he said it will distort starting at 3.5 Vrms himself...


----------



## MRC001

Yes, I've been following that discussion since it started. Even Amir wasn't sure at first whether he connected it right. On further discussion it looks like he did. So the measurements are not missing 6 dB! The Jazz simply has limited output power. Output is clean up to about the 2:00 position on the knob. Past that it distorts.

I've owned a Jazz for the past several years and use it with HD-600 and LCD-2 headphones. I can't get it anywhere near the 2:00 position on high gain. Maybe I have wimpy ears.


----------



## a-LeXx (Apr 5, 2019)

MRC001 said:


> Yes, I've been following that discussion since it started. Even Amir wasn't sure at first whether he connected it right. On further discussion it looks like he did. So the measurements are not missing 6 dB! The Jazz simply has limited output power. Output is clean up to about the 2:00 position on the knob. Past that it distorts.
> 
> I've owned a Jazz for the past several years and use it with HD-600 and LCD-2 headphones. I can't get it anywhere near the 2:00 position on high gain. Maybe I have wimpy ears.



 Now we are on the same page!
Actually, Jazz is not limited in power, it has plenty of it, the output stage is very powerful. The problem is a different one, input stage would run into saturation at too low level, starting to distort, so that the output stage would now just amplify this distortion...Real pity...


----------



## MRC001

I'm not a designer but I gather the limitation is related to the Jazz applying the volume control in the gain-feedback loop instead of attenuating a fixed gain like most amps do.

Theoretically this can reduce noise & distortion at low to medium volume settings, but the Jazz implementation clips the voltage at higher gains.


----------



## a-LeXx

MRC001 said:


> I'm not a designer but I gather the limitation is related to the Jazz applying the volume control in the gain-feedback loop instead of attenuating a fixed gain like most amps do.
> 
> Theoretically this can reduce noise & distortion at low to medium volume settings, but the Jazz implementation clips the voltage at higher gains.



Yes, partially. It‘s not a general problem of the approach though, just of this particular implementation...


----------



## MRC001 (Apr 7, 2019)

I spoke with Amir in person today, he said while the Jazz has limited output voltage, he is now starting to measure amps at lower voltages that people actually listen. That's where his new 50 mV test comes from; that's about -32 dB from a standard 2V max output.

The Corda Jazz measures pretty well on this test, for example 9 dB better than the Lake People G-109S he recently measured, which is far more powerful and measures better than the Jazz at full output.

So the Jazz is a clean amp at low to medium levels, despite having limited output power. Measurements are a great tool, but one must be careful exactly what he's measuring and how to interpret it.


----------



## MRC001 (Apr 10, 2019)

It's worth mentioning here something about FF that Meier revealed on the ASR site. I've read about FF and haven't seen him mention before.

TL;DR: the FF upgrade increases the Jazz amp's output by 6-8 dB, depending on the type of music. This is a power output increase of 4x to 6x. Details on the other site.


----------



## alexdemaet

This is a very nice amp! Has anyone tried the Jazz-ff with the Grado Ps1000e?


----------



## MRC001

This thread is a few years old, we've learned some things about the Jazz we didn't know before, and some great new amps have become available. All that is to say, a year ago when I needed another headphone amp, I got a JDS Atom instead of another Jazz. The Geshelli Archel 2 would be another great choice.

The key thing we learned is that the Jazz output is voltage-limited. This is due to the design of its stepped attenuator volume-gain control. At the low to medium volume levels most people listen, this unique design makes the Jazz one of the best performing headphone amps. However, this design also limits the Jazz output to about 3.6 volts. It has a high-current output stage, so it can drive that voltage into low impedance loads with no problem. The FF upgrade increases its max output voltage at low frequencies - but the higher frequencies have the same limit.

All that said, no reason to replace the Jazz if you already have one. I still own mine, use it daily and like it a lot. If you don't listen too loud, and your headphones don't need high voltage, it's a great amp. Also, its unique volume control ensures perfect channel balance at all settings, and its crossfeed is a nice feature. Yet the amps I mentioned above are among the few that measure as clean as the Jazz at low to medium volume levels, while also being more powerful.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Friends,

indeed the standard version of the JAZZ is voltage limited but is that really a problem?

Over the years several hundred copies of this amp were sold and never (!) did I receive any complaints on sound level limitations. For normal use the output is more than adequate.
There are good reasons why the output is limited, and these reasons are all for sound quality (not quantity). Please check my response in the corresponding discussions.

Also please note that there is also an upgrade version of the JAZZ, the so-called JAZZ-FF. This version not only does sound (significantly) better than the standard version but it also can reach much higher output levels. And it doesn't cost much more.

And people who already do have the standard version of the JAZZ can have their amps upgraded.

Cheers

Jan


----------



## wantan

I don't hear any limitations of power or voltage in the Corda Jazz. In 2019 I've done a comprehensive comparision of a number of amps and dacs which included Schiit Vali 2, Magni 3, Corda Quickstep, Corda Jazz, Corda Jazz FF, Corda Classic FF and Phonitor e and various dacs. I owned all of those and compared them just ouf of interest and for fun with the intention to keep all of them. The Jazz FF ist one of my favourite amps, still. It's better than the non FF Corda Jazz and it's also better than the two small Schiit units, which sound excellent and are very well regarded.

The FF Jazz is more dynamic and more organic sounding than the non FF version. It reveals low level information very nicely and has very clean treble and is well suited for bright headphone, I've tried it with a dt880. My usual headphones are HD650 and HD600, both work extremely well from the Jazz. There's no "limit" at all audible in volume or dynamics, the Jazz can drive these very loud with ease.
The Jazz FF is a very engaging sounding amp that is very transparent to the source. I'd say it's on a simillar level as the Schiit Jotunheim in general performance and thus a great amp. I'm sure it will perfom very well with any Grado headphone.

The Quickstep is extremely good as well btw, a much overlooked little gem of an amp that makes the HD650 sound great. Very versatile, too.


----------



## JediMa70

MRC001 said:


> This thread is a few years old, we've learned some things about the Jazz we didn't know before, and some great new amps have become available. All that is to say, a year ago when I needed another headphone amp, I got a JDS Atom instead of another Jazz. The Geshelli Archel 2 would be another great choice.
> 
> The key thing we learned is that the Jazz output is voltage-limited. This is due to the design of its stepped attenuator volume-gain control. At the low to medium volume levels most people listen, this unique design makes the Jazz one of the best performing headphone amps. However, this design also limits the Jazz output to about 3.6 volts. It has a high-current output stage, so it can drive that voltage into low impedance loads with no problem. The FF upgrade increases its max output voltage at low frequencies - but the higher frequencies have the same limit.
> 
> All that said, no reason to replace the Jazz if you already have one. I still own mine, use it daily and like it a lot. If you don't listen too loud, and your headphones don't need high voltage, it's a great amp. Also, its unique volume control ensures perfect channel balance at all settings, and its crossfeed is a nice feature. Yet the amps I mentioned above are among the few that measure as clean as the Jazz at low to medium volume levels, while also being more powerful.


... I have this amp for years now and I agree that the odd part is the power limit, although the quality of the build is fantastic. This said I was thinking to replace it with a new amp, what do you think about  S.M.S.L SP200 THX AAA-888 , or i should  look for something else?


----------



## MRC001 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey JediMa70, I replied to your post on ASR, where they also measured & reviewed the SMSP SP200. The SP200 has impressive measurements and looks like a great amp. But remember, most amps are measured at or near full-scale output, which nobody actually uses because it's way too loud for listening. And, like most amps of conventional design (volume upstream from fixed gain ratio), as you turn down the volume, the SP200 measures worse. The Corda Jazz outperforms the SP200 at 50 mV, with a significantly better SNR and perfect channel balance at all volume settings. It also has crossfeed, which the SP200 doesn't have.

I'm a big believer in measurements, but you've got to measure correctly, understand the limitations, and how they relate to actual listening conditions. I wrote more on this subject here.

Generally speaking, there are many headphone amps with impressive SNR and SINAD, better on paper than the Jazz appears. But with these amps, as you turn down the volume to actual listening levels those measurements become less impressive. Amps that measure and sound as good as the Jazz at normal listening levels, are rare. This is what is unique about Jan Meier's design and philosophy. Where most companies engineer to maximize measurements on paper, Meier engineers to make the amp more transparent at the normal listening levels people actually use.

The only amp I know of that comes close to the Jazz, and is reasonably priced, is the JDS Atom. I have both (a Corda Jazz and an Atom) and have used them daily for over a year. The Jazz is built better than the Atom, and it has crossfeed. The Atom is a lot more powerful, but since the Jazz can take the HD-600 to about 116 dB SPL, you've got to question whether you would actually use that extra power. Perhaps you would if you had an unusually power hungry headphone like the HiFiMan HE-6. But for any normal headphone, I'd take the Jazz.

In short, since you already own the Jazz, my advice is to keep it. I don't think you can get a better -- by better I mean one that performs better at actual listening levels -- for under a kilobuck. One thing to consider is upgrading to FF, if it doesn't already have that.


----------



## JediMa70 (Jul 14, 2020)

I posted on both forum almost at the same time... I like to read different opinions BUT yours is extremely valuable, because it's accurate, makes sense from any perspective and most of all it's wise. Here in my signature you can see all my hardware. So I would like to clone your setup with another amp with just more power but Atom in italy is not a deal 99 + 36 shipment + 20% fees 
Thanks a lot for your very precious help


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear friends,

an aspect that often is overlooked in the discussions on the JAZZ models is, that indeed the standard version is voltage limited to around 3.6 Volts but the FF-version isn't!! The latter version goes much higher (with normal spectral sound distribution). So if you have any doubts, then the latter (which currently is on sale) may well be worth a consideration.

Cheers

Jan


----------



## Ichos

Fellow Headfiers I may be a late comer to the party but as they say , it is never too late.

I was privileged enough to review the Corda Jazz ff and I feel that it is a hidden masterpiece.

Kindly have a look at my review and let me know what you think.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/meier-audio-corda-jazz-ff.22370/review/25689/


----------



## rasmushorn

Thanks for a nice review. I have both the Quickstep and the discontinued Classic ff and your review almost makes me want to add the Jazz ff to the collection even though I have no need for another amplifier.


----------



## Ichos

rasmushorn said:


> Thanks for a nice review. I have both the Quickstep and the discontinued Classic ff and your review almost makes me want to add the Jazz ff to the collection even though I have no need for another amplifier.


Thank you very much for your kind words.
I haven't experienced the other models but truth is that I can't find something seriously negative for the Jazz ff.
Very enjoyable and musical experience.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I also like this little amp. It does a great job with Sennheiser HD 600s and it is amazing with LCD-2C. Very versatile. 

The crossfeed is a great feature for some closed cans and some recordings.


----------

